# Official What Are You Reading Thread:



## Chris

For those of you that can read. 

I just finished:

State of Fear by Michael Crichton. Loved it, total page-turner, never a slow moment, cool plot and tons of actual facts about global warming worked into the storyline. Highly recommended. 

    / 5

Prior to that, I picked up:

Whiteout, by Ken Follett, an author I'd never heard of. To be honest, I was in the market for something to read since I'd finished up something the night before and read about 2 hours a night before I go to bed every night. Really good book, cool story, more nifty-science-facts mixed into it and an all around solid read.

    / 5 for this one as well.


----------



## Shannon

I recently checked out "Rock N Roll Gearhead" by Billy F Gibbons (ZZ Top). Cars and guitars = awesome.


----------



## Chris

And since I'll start it tonight, I'll be reading:

Dean Koontz's Forever Odd, the sequel to Odd Thomas which was absolutely awesome.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

I'm reading-

FICTION
'River of Blue Fire', by Tad Williams. Book 2 in his 'Otherland' series. A series of 4 books set in the near future where a huge, incredibly realistic Virtual Reality network is contructed, so that the creators, who somehow steal the minds of children to ... feed... the VR network's sentient AI Operating system, may live forever in a completely realistic simulated world. Awesome. Like a modern, epic, cyber Alice in Wonderland-meets-The Wizard of Oz-meets-TLotR.

I'm also reading 'The Young Caesar', by Rex Warner. And I'm reading book one of 'The Complete Calvin and Hobbes', by Bill Watterson- a Christmas present from my fiance. EVERY C&H strip, all collected into a beautiful hardbound collectors edition. 

NON-FICTION
I'm also reading 'Economic Literacy: What Everyone Needs to Know About Money and Markets', by Jacob DeRooy; 'Out of Eden: An Odyssey of Ecological Invasion', by Alan Burdick (a book about how non-native species of plants and animals get brought into new areas, and wreak havoc on the local ecosystem there, typically through human accident or misplanning); and 'A+ Certification for Dummies', by Ron Gilster.


----------



## Vegetta

Here is a list of the better stuff i read last year:

China Mieville - Perdido Street Station, The Scar, Iron Council 
Nice dystopia here excellent characters and great plot highly reccomended

Neal Stephenson The Baroque Cycle - Quicksilver, The Confusion, System of the World 

Ouststanding historical fantasy very long but well worth the read.


----------



## Chris

If you're at all into new age thinkings/indian philosophy and hell, books about a guy on peyote absorbing native american culture written by a gentleman that can write like a motherfucker:

Read Carlos Castenada's Don Juan Series

They're abso-fucking-lutely astounding.


----------



## Chris

And of course, I have to mention my alltime favorite series:

The Dark Tower Kicks Absolute Ass.


----------



## Drew

I'm in the middle of re-reading Fyodor Dostoeyvsky's "Crime and Punishment." It's a seriously mentally disturbing book, I read it right after "Notes from Underground" while in college, and by the time I was finished with this one I found myself becoming indrawn and distrustful and not really talking to people. It completely draws you into its world. And, Svidrigalov is probably the greatest tragic villian in the entire world literary canon. 

Prior to that, Vonnegut's "A Man Without a Nation," a short nonfiction work (i hesitate to call it a collection of essays, but I don't know what else fits) I got for christmas. Fascinating read. 

Immediately before that, David Foster Wallace's new essay collection "Consider the Lobster," which was also excellent.


----------



## Drew

Here I will also insert my stock exhortation for the readers on the board to read David Foster Wallace's "Infinite Jest" and Thomas Pynchon's "Gravity's Rainbow," and the non-readers to read Joseph Heller's "Catch-22."


----------



## eaeolian

Hmm. Just started The Republican War on Science, and I just finished 1491, which was excellent. It certainly changed my view of the Americas before Columbus.


----------



## Metal Ken

Invisible Monsters by Chuck Palahniuk

FUCKED UP Book. Pretty enjoyable read. Read it all in like, 2 sittings total (its almost 300 pages). 

I've been meaning to read more of the Crowley books i've recently acquired as well...


----------



## Roland777

The Karamazov Brothers, by Fjodor Dostojevskij. 

Quite entertaining, eventhough Dostojevskij is reknowned for running in circles around his readers with ludicrous amounts of details.

I can highly recommend Digital Fortress by Dan Brown. I read the book in 5 days, the number of pages read in each day grew exponentially. Tremendously addictive book - pick it up, read it and PLEASE do comment on what you thought about it!


----------



## giannifive

I'm reading "Notes From a Small Island" now by Bill Bryson. As a travelogue about the UK it's a pretty entertaining read for an American.

Before that I read "A Devil's Chaplain" by Richard Dawkins. Great book for getting one thinking critically about science. With the exception of the chapters of book reviews and forewords it's also fun to read.

Admittedly I'm not a fan of fiction. The only fiction I seem to like is Vonnegut, but I think that's because it's more a vehicle for portraying his mental condition.


----------



## Regor

This thread.



















/me can't believe nobody said it yet.


----------



## garcia3441

I iz frum Arkansaw, an I ain't leanrt how to reed yet.


----------



## Naren

Roland777 said:


> The Karamazov Brothers, by Fjodor Dostojevskij.



The Brothers Karamazov by Fyodor Dostoyevsky (as it's called in England and the US) is one of my all-time favorite books ever. Dostoyevsky possibly may be my favorite author. The first time I read "The Brothers Karamazov", I read it in 2 weeks (like 200 pages in the first week and 800 in the second week).

Right now I'm reading Kyuuketsuki Hantaa D by Kikuchi Hideyuki. It's about vampires in the future. I haven't read a novel in English in about 8 months now (although I've read lots of Lovecraft short stories)... I finished reading "Nejimakidori Kuronikuru" by Murakami Haruki about 2 months ago. That was a bizarre and interesting book (actually 3 seperate books, but one novel. A total of over 1,100 pages).


----------



## giannifive

Naren said:


> I finished reading "Nejimakidori Kuronikuru" by Murakami Haruki about 2 months ago.


I'm not sure which one that is. Do you know the English title? I loved "Hard-Boiled Wonderland". That book is so odd you have to read it twice!


----------



## Shawn

Shannon said:


> I recently checked out "Rock N Roll Gearhead" by Billy F Gibbons (ZZ Top). Cars and guitars = awesome.


Shannon, I finally checked this book out too recently -very cool book. ZZ Top=


----------



## mazafaka

I am currently reading "The End of Faith" by Sam Harris, which is a very worthwhile read. It will certainly not be to everyone's taste, though, as it delves into the problems with all forms of religion and all beliefs that are not based on evidence. Also, I think I have a pretty extensive vocabulary, but I have to look up words in this book on a pretty regular basis.

So while it's not an "easy" read, it's definitely worth your time, especially if you have an opposing viewpoint.

Amazon page for the book


----------



## nitelightboy

I'm reading CLive Barker's The Books Of Blood for like the 50th time. Some of the best horror short stories I've ever read!!


----------



## Naren

giannifive said:


> I'm not sure which one that is. Do you know the English title? I loved "Hard-Boiled Wonderland". That book is so odd you have to read it twice!



Well, it translates to something like "The screw-winding bird chronicle." I don't think there'd be a good English name for it, because it refers to this mysterious bird in the story that the main character never sees, but its song/chirping sounds like it's winding the screws of the world (to make the world work properly), so he nicknamed the bird "neji-maki-dori" (neji = screw, maki = winding, tori = bird).

And yeah, I read "Sekai No Owari To Haado Boirudo Wandaarando" ("The End Of The World And A Hard-Boiled Wonderland"). That was a good one.

I'm not sure whether I like "Nejimakidori kuronikuru" or "hard-boiled wonderland" better. They are bother very good books. Although both are bizarre. And I was a little disappointed by the ending of "nejimakidori kuronikuru"... Now to mention it, I was a little disappointed by the end of "sekai no owari to haado boirudo wandaarando" too.


----------



## giannifive

Naren said:


> Well, it translates to something like "The screw-winding bird chronicle."


It's called "The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle" on my copy. I just got it for a gift and I can't wait to read it. People claim it's his masterpiece.


----------



## Naren

giannifive said:


> It's called "The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle" on my copy. I just got it for a gift and I can't wait to read it. People claim it's his masterpiece.



That's a very inappropriate title. Sounds like a bird-shaped machine that is getting wound up. The bird is supposed to be a "real bird" that winds the screws of the world. I know "Nejimakidori kuronikuru" is kind of a hard title to translate, but "The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle" is just plain wrong.

I've also heard that it's his "masterpiece." It was good, but not a masterpiece by far. It seems like Murakami himself doesn't know where he's going with the story at many times. There was one time, near the end of the first book, where the main character goes off into this long story about when this old guy went to Mongolia during World War II and I was thinking "what the hell does this have to do with anything?" He manages to tie everything together, but a lot of it seemed forced to me. Like he thought up an idea to tie it together AFTER writing something. Also, he'd have an interesting thing going on, then the chapter ends and the next two chapters are long 40-60 pages of completely unrelated stuff. And at the end of the book, he leaves you wondering what the hell he meant by a lot of the stuff in the novel. I doubt he knows half of the unanswered questions himself. Like, why... I shouldn't go into it since you haven't read it. I hope it's a good translation because a bad translation can ruin a great book. One reason why I never read Japanese novels in English. I have read good translations and bad translations before. I read "Kitchen" by Yoshimoto Banana 2 years ago and someone asked me to compare it to the English translation and it made me so glad I DIDN'T read the English and had read the original Japanese instead.

Back to the subject at hand, I liked the book, but I wouldn't call it his "masterpiece" by far. A friend of mine who is a Murakami Haruki fan said that "Sputnik no koibito" is his best work. But that might just be his opinion.


----------



## thepunisher

the brothers karamazov

definaty a good read so far, of course im only 300 pages into it out of over 700


----------



## teelguitars

American Gods by Neil Gaiman.


----------



## nyck

Don't really read much, but I'm gonna check out Dances with Wolves pretty soon. I loved the movie.


----------



## garcia3441

_A History of Europe_ by Roberts.
I just got Jimmy Buffett's _A Salty Piece of Land_. I'll probably start that on Sunday or Monday.


----------



## distressed_romeo

teelguitars said:


> American Gods by Neil Gaiman.



Fantastic book! Love everything Neil Gaiman does...
Don't have much time to read for pleasure, as I'm an English student, and most of my time is devoted to reading for my degree (yuk). Last book I read for fun was 'Loving Sabotage' by Amelie Nothomb. She's Belgian, and pretty unique...


----------



## The Dark Wolf

distressed_romeo said:


> Fantastic book! Love everything Neil Gaiman does...


 The Sandman series OWNS. Drew would love this comic series, I'm certain. It's right up his alley.


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Dark Wolf said:


> The Sandman series OWNS. Drew would this this comic series, I'm certain. It's right up his alley.



'The Dream Hunters', the Japanese-themed one, was really beautiful.


----------



## Vegetta

distressed_romeo said:


> 'The Dream Hunters', the Japanese-themed one, was really beautiful.




isnt that the one he did with Amano? That is nice


----------



## Naren

Vegetta said:


> isnt that the one he did with Amano? That is nice



Yep. "Dream Hunters" is the one that was illustrated by Yoshitaka Amano and written by Neil Gaiman. Amano is like my favorite illustrator. His style is pretty dang cool.

The normal Sandman series is awesome. I haven't read it recently, but I used to read it all the time. Damn good stuff.


----------



## jufob

Savannah Spectres...M.W. Debolt


----------



## Chris

Just finished Dean Koontz's Forever Odd. 

Both books in the set are fantastic, great late night reading and a very cool main character. Highly recommended.


----------



## Chris

I picked up Jeffrey Deaver - Garden of Beasts on a whim off the counter of a convenience store last night, mostly because I finished Forever Odd and needed something to read.

I read about 400 pages in before I fell asleep - it's fantastic.


----------



## Donnie

Wait... wait... wait...

You guys can read?


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Donnie said:


> Wait... wait... wait...
> 
> You guys can read?


snrfin flurfin...?

Reading is FUNdamental, dude!


----------



## dpm

Chris said:


> Just finished Dean Koontz's Forever Odd.
> 
> Both books in the set are fantastic, great late night reading and a very cool main character. Highly recommended.




Is Koontz still writing the same book over and over? Or has he moved on?

Soon to be reading the thrilling "Competition Car Composites: A Practical Guide"


----------



## halfdeadhippo

_Fake Liar Cheat_, by Tod Goldberg. It's good, I guess. I can tell that the author had some heavy dosage of Chuck Palahniuk while writing it, though.


----------



## jufob

The booklet that came with my TNT "my religion" CD.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is anyone here into Storm Constantine or Poppy Z Brite?


----------



## distressed_romeo

Just got me a new Clive Barker (Everville) from the charity shop! Order has been restored to the universe!


----------



## nitelightboy

Clive Barker's "The Damnation Game" I've been on a bit of a Clive Barker kick lately, reading his entire collection of works again, now for about the 3rd or 4th time. This is a great book, although it's a tad slow to start. Kinda creepy, like most of his stuff...

    and a half


----------



## distressed_romeo

Great stuff! Really looking forward to 'The Scarlet Gospels', that new collection of short stories he's got coming out...still can't get a proper release date for over in the UK. Is it already out in the states?


----------



## Pauly

Re-readiing Stephen Hawkings 'The Universe in a Nutshell' while I wait for Amazon to sent me:

Richard Dawkins: The Selfish Gene, The Extended Phenotype, The Blind Watchmaker

The 48 Laws of Power - Robert Greene

Influence: Science and Practice - Robert Caldiani

Bit on the heavy side, but I haven't read for ages and I used to do it all the time, so I wanna throw myself in at the deep-end.

Last less-serious book I read was The Game - Neil Strauss (awesome book )


----------



## distressed_romeo

Just got some new manga stuff, my college's bookshop had a deal on them! has anyone read any of these?

Priest
Bizenghast
The Tarot Cafe


----------



## distressed_romeo

'Rebecca' by Daphne DuMaurier. Technically I'm reading it as part of my degree, but I'm actually really getting into it. First DuMaurier I've tried...

This thread needs more posts! C'mon people, don't any of you read at the moment!!!


----------



## Naren

distressed_romeo said:


> This thread needs more posts! C'mon people, don't any of you read at the moment!!!



I'm still reading the same book I was reading last time I posted. I do have a full time job. So I can't just sit down and read 100-300 pages in a day like I used to.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Naren said:


> I'm still reading the same book I was reading last time I posted. I do have a full time job. So I can't just sit down and read 100-300 pages in a day like I used to.



Yeah, sorry about that...I'm still in denial of the fact that real life tends to get in the way of fun things!


----------



## nitelightboy

Cracked open Clive Barker's _The Inhuman Condition_ So far it's been pretty interesting. Read about half of it and recommend it to anyone looking for a disturbing read!


----------



## noodles

Band of Brothers - Stephen Ambrose

The book is far more in depth than the mini-series. I'll leave my current viewpoints of the current war out of this, but sufice to say that our troops are sitting back on recliners with a cold one compared to the hell that these guys went through. The 506th had one of the highest mortality rates of any unit in the war.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Nightmares and Fairytales vol.1: Serena Valentino

Generally I find the Slave Labour Graphics stuff a bit repetitive, but everything she does is awesome.


----------



## Chris

Finished two in the last week.

The Sinner, by Tess Gerritsen was awesome. Conspiracy, Religion and Science, but not in the standard God vs. Science way. Definitely cool.

and

Revolution #9 Which kicked tons of ass in a cool-story-fast-read way. Crazy revolutionary hitmen forming an army to overthrow the world, reluctant hero, naked chicks. Good stuff.


----------



## distressed_romeo

In college at the moment we are discussing the feminist aspects of cheap Mills and Boon romance novels. I hate this degree.


----------



## WayneCustom7

I may have posted this already...I'm reading Book V of the VII book Dark Tower series, Wolves of the Calla, by the King!


----------



## eaeolian

The Cosmic Landscape, By Leonard Susskind. String theory make a lot of sense in abstract, but when you start talking specifics, it may be beyond me.


----------



## distressed_romeo

'The Lady of Shallot' by Alfred Lord Tennyson. Very sad and moving.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Model vol.5
Priest vols. 7 and 8
The Tarot Cafe vols. 2 and 3


----------



## distressed_romeo

Some William Blake and John Keats


----------



## Chris

Fatherland.

Great book, about nazi politics in WW2, kind of a police-story type deal.

Now look at the cover. Like an asshole, I was sitting in the company cafe at lunch reading it, until thankfully someone I know walked up to me and mentioned that I probably shouldn't be holding the book up quite so high. 

<- Idiot.


----------



## Chris

WayneCustom7 said:


> I may have posted this already...I'm reading Book V of the VII book Dark Tower series, Wolves of the Calla, by the King!





DT is my alltime favorite series. DT7 is fucking BRILLIANT.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Byron's 'Manfredd'


----------



## eleven59

"No One Here Gets Out Alive" by Jerry Hopkins and Danny Sugerman (biography of Jim Morrison, second time reading it)


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Chris said:


> DT is my alltime favorite series. DT7 is fucking BRILLIANT.


 I think it's almost time to re-visit that series.


----------



## distressed_romeo

I might give Dark Tower a go over the summer...

Expecting Priest vols 9 and 10 in the mail today! Seriously, this series is soooooo good!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Some Emily Dickinson, which I'm growing to really like!


----------



## Nik

"The Da Vinci Code"

Hey, it's ridiculously popular, especially in Europe, and with a movie on the way, I couldn't put it off any longer. I must admit, it's pretty damn addicting.

Before that, I read "Life of Pi." Amazing book, highly reccommend it.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Nik said:


> "The Da Vinci Code"
> 
> Hey, it's ridiculously popular, especially in Europe, and with a movie on the way, I couldn't put it off any longer. I must admit, it's pretty damn addicting.
> 
> Before that, I read "Life of Pi." Amazing book, highly reccommend it.



+1 'Life of Pi's fantastic!


----------



## distressed_romeo

'We Can Remember it For You Wholesale': Philip K Dick. An unsung genius...


----------



## distressed_romeo

I reiterate...Philip K Dick=unsung genius!


----------



## distressed_romeo

'Beloved' by Toni Morrison. Read it years ago, but going over it again now as part of my course. Slowly getting into it...it's got a really dark, creepy atmosphere.


----------



## gdbjr21

30 Days Of Night, Rumors of the undead.
Only halfway through, but very cool book.


----------



## spifychild

I haven't had the chance to read anything that isn't related to what I am currently reading for school, since the spring semester started in January. Just before that though, I had the pleasure of reading State of Fear and I have to agree with Chris and say that is a great book. I can't wait till this semester is over so that I can get a chance to read material that isn't business related. Has anyone read In Clood Blood ? If you have, let me know how it is.


----------



## noodles

All three Lord of The Rings books. I'm apparently one of four people on the planet who has never read them. I'm halfway into the first one, and so far, I gotta say that I'm happy there are movies. Tolkein came up with some cool shit, but he can't pace a story to save his life.


----------



## Vince

_Star Wars: Labyrinth of Evil, by James Luceno_

It takes place right before Episode III, and there are a few spots in the movie that refer back to the events in this book. Basically, Anakin & Obi-Wan find confirmation that Darth Sidious exists and that Dooku wasn't lying to them, but they're having trouble tracking down the sith lord. The book also details General Grevious' origins and how he was found by Dooku.

Good book, a little slow in parts, but I love Luceno's pacing and dialogue. I read his _Dark Lord: The Rise of Darth Vader_ a few months ago, and was totally blown away by that book, so I figured I'd check out his other works.


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Shadow at the Bottom of the World: Thomas Liggotti

Brought this on impulse from Waterstones a few days ago, having never heard of this guy before. Great collection of short-stories; pretty Lovecraft-ish, but less emphasis on outright horror and more on psychological deterioration in the protagonists. Some really clever ideas, and quite stylishly pulled off too. Recommended.


----------



## Makelele

Hound by George Green

It's about Ireland about 2000 years ago. You coukd say it's a mix of fantasy and a historical novel. In my opinion it's a really great book.


----------



## Tombinator

The Inquisition War - Ian Watson
Leonardo: Portrait of a Master - Bruno Nardini
Modern Man in Search of a Soul - C.G. Jung
Basic Digital Electronics - Alvis J. Evans

I tend to read multiple books at one time.


----------



## Chris

I just started on The Otherlands series by Tad Williams.

http://www.tadwilliams.com/volume1.html


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Fall of Hyperion, by Dan Simmons

I loved the first book in the sequence, but it ended just as it was getting good. I was very happy to find the next volume! It's shaping up to be even better than the first.


----------



## Drew

distressed_romeo said:


> 'Beloved' by Toni Morrison. Read it years ago, but going over it again now as part of my course. Slowly getting into it...it's got a really dark, creepy atmosphere.



Great book - it's the sort of book where you find it hard to say if you like it or not, partly because you get the sense that the book is this seperate entity, and that it doesn't particularly care whether or not you like it. 

Also, the "rememery" stuff is genius. 

Thoreau's "Walden and other writings" at the moment. Is it wrong that I'm finding it an absolutely wryly hilarious read?


----------



## Shannon

[smartass mode on]

Currently, I'm reading the SS.org discussion forums. 

[smartass mode off]


----------



## maskofduality

My AP English teacher loves _Pride and Prejudice_ by Jane Austen so much that she's having us read it for her class.

... (eyes Shannon's avatar once again)
[action=maskofduality]is cursing out shannon's _avatar_ for making him lose focus.[/action]


----------



## Shannon

maskofduality said:


> ... (eyes Shannon's profile pic once again)
> [action=maskofduality]is cursing out shannon's profile pic for making him lose focus.[/action]


I assume you mean my avatar & NOT my profile pic. Big difference. 

Chris hooked me up with that sweet avatar. Yeah...he loves me.


----------



## maskofduality

Shannon said:


> I assume you mean my avatar & NOT my profile pic. Big difference.
> 
> Chris hooked me up with that sweet avatar. Yeah...he loves me.


 yea lol that's what i meant. the difference is massive now that i've actually gone and checked ur profile pic. most metal picture i've seen so far


----------



## Naren

Been reading a bunch of short stories by Osamu Dazai (Asamashikimono, I Can Speak, Ai to Bi ni tsuite, Aomori, and Asa) and I started reading the novel, "Chikatetsu ni notte" (aka "metro ni notte") by Jiro Asada a few days ago.


----------



## gdbjr21

I Finished 30 Days Of Night. Now on to a collection of H.P. Lovecraft stories called "Shadows Of Death" It has about 15 stories in it.


----------



## Leon

read'n be the illest.

i've started To Your Scattered Bodies Go, and am about 2/5's through it. i plan on going through the whole series.


----------



## Mastodon

The Once and Future King.


----------



## abyssalservant

Phoenix and Ashes - Mercedes Lackey.
Fantasy whore, me is.

Was reading Lovecraft until I ran out of it again - the last collection I read was Waking Up Screaming.


----------



## WayneCustom7

This fucking thread 
sorry was that already used!


----------



## nitelightboy

Kevin Philip's "American Theocracy"

I saw him on Real Time with Bill Mahr the other day promoting this book so I wanted to check this out.

I haven't gotten very far, but so far it's rather interesting. Its about how the current state of the USA matches most of the world's major empires before they fell. I definately say check this out to anyone interested in American politics!!


----------



## Naren

Been re-reading "The Best Of H.P. Lovecraft: Bloodcurdling Tales of Horror And The Macabre." 

I've read everything written by Lovecraft except "The Dream Quest Of Unknown Kadath" (which I plan on reading after re-reading this book).


----------



## abyssalservant

w007w007 yay Randolph Carter!
I finished Phoenix and Ashes and read The Serpent's Shadow, also by Mercedes Lackey. For the moment, I've run out of reading material - unless you count Guitar World.


----------



## Naren

I finished reading "The Dream Quest Of Unknown Kadath." So I have officially read all of Lovecraft's stories. I'm about 2/3 done with "Chikatetsu ni notte" and I think I'll start reading "Supuutoniku no koibito" by Haruki Murakami once I finish it.


----------



## Drew

At eaeolean's suggestion, I picked up Neal Stephenson's "Snow Crash." Not bad so far, it's damned hard to put down (I read till 2 last night, and even then it was a battle to stop. I think I'll finish it tonight so I can sleep the rest of this week, lol)


----------



## noodles

Drew said:


> At eaeolean's suggestion, I picked up Neal Stephenson's "Snow Crash." Not bad so far, it's damned hard to put down.



He's one of those kinds of authors. Read "Zodiac" next, I want to know what you think of his portrail of Boston.


----------



## Drew

Noodles, you're what AA calls an "enabler." 

Now, have you bought that David Foster Wallace novel yet?


----------



## eaeolian

Drew said:


> At eaeolean's suggestion, I picked up Neal Stephenson's "Snow Crash." Not bad so far, it's damned hard to put down (I read till 2 last night, and even then it was a battle to stop. I think I'll finish it tonight so I can sleep the rest of this week, lol)



I did exactly the same thing. "Cryptonomicon" was a beast that way, since it's friggin' huge.

The "Deliverator" chapter is worth the price of admission alone, but the rest is such a tangled web of pieces that it just sucks you in...


----------



## Drew

Yeah, I was kinda sorry that aspect of his character dead-ended, so to speak... 

And seriously, if you two are into this sort of stuff, "Infinite Jest" is going to seem like a total homecoming. Subsidized Time, OANAN, and the Great Concavity could have come straight out of this book. The execution is just a little more flippant.


----------



## noodles

eaeolian said:


> I did exactly the same thing. "Cryptonomicon" was a beast that way, since it's friggin' huge.
> 
> The "Deliverator" chapter is worth the price of admission alone, but the rest is such a tangled web of pieces that it just sucks you in...



Can you pass it my way when you're done?

BTW: Have you read Zodiac? If not, I'll bring it to practice.


----------



## Vince

I'm a total nerd. I'm reading 3 different Star Wars books right now.

Matthew Stover's novelization of ROTS
James Luceno's Labyrinth of Evil
Timothy Zahn's Specter of the Past

I still have three more SW books I'm going to finish after these before I read any other books.


----------



## noodles

desertdweller said:


> Timothy Zahn's Specter of the Past


----------



## eaeolian

noodles said:


> Can you pass it my way when you're done?
> 
> BTW: Have you read Zodiac? If not, I'll bring it to practice.



Yeah, I can bring it, if I can find it. It's in one of my houses somewhere. I'll get the crane... (It's a *big* book.)

"Zodiac" is the only one I haven't read, except for the new Baroque cycle one. Have you read "The Diamond Age"?


----------



## noodles

eaeolian said:


> "Zodiac" is the only one I haven't read, except for the new Baroque cycle one. Have you read "The Diamond Age"?



"Zodiac" is one that is completely grounded in reality, which is why it is so damn scary. I think I read "The Diamond Age", but it has been about ten years.


----------



## Vince

noodles said:


>



I read the Thrawn trilogy last year and thoroughly enjoyed it, other than the 'clone luke' ending. Specter of the Past is just dragging though. I want to read through it because I want to know how Luke & Mara end up married, and I want to hear about the peace treaty between the new republic and the remnant of the empire, but man, all this bounty hunter this and smuggler that... it's just a very slow read.


----------



## noodles

desertdweller said:


> I read the Thrawn trilogy last year and thoroughly enjoyed it, other than the 'clone luke' ending. Specter of the Past is just dragging though. I want to read through it because I want to know how Luke & Mara end up married, and I want to hear about the peace treaty between the new republic and the remnant of the empire, but man, all this bounty hunter this and smuggler that... it's just a very slow read.



Grand Admiral Thrawn is the best Star Wars villian since Darth Vader. TZ hit one out of the park with him.

"Vision of the Future", the second book in the two-parter, is a much more entertaining read IMHO. You get to learn whole bunches about the race Thrawn came from.


----------



## Vince

noodles said:


> Grand Admiral Thrawn is the best Star Wars villian since Darth Vader. TZ hit one out of the park with him.



I agree. Heir to the Empire is one of my favorite books. I just bought the hardcover of Zahn's new Outbound Flight, and it's sitting on my bookshelf waiting for me to finish these books  

I also think, as far as Star Wars villians go, Darth Revan is a pretty deep character as well, if you've ever dug into the Knights of the Old Republic games. KOTOR is actually what got me into Star Wars EU in the first place. I love the storyline behind that game.



noodles said:


> "Vision of the Future", the second book in the two-parter, is a much more entertaining read IMHO. You get to learn whole bunches about the race Thrawn came from.



I hear there's reasons why Lucas cameo'd as a Chiss in Episode III


----------



## telecaster90

I'm reading 1984 for English class. Good book so far.


----------



## garcia3441

My 'Medicare Prescription Drug Plan Specialist' training manual.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Drew said:


> At eaeolean's suggestion, I picked up Neal Stephenson's "Snow Crash." Not bad so far, it's damned hard to put down (I read till 2 last night, and even then it was a battle to stop. I think I'll finish it tonight so I can sleep the rest of this week, lol)


I'm reading 'Quicksilver' right now, plus David Edding's 'Mallorean' series for about the 10th time or so. And also reading through a bunch of X-Men comics I picked up on ebay for real cheap. 

I'm _trying_ to read Drew's beloved Infinite Joke thingy, but so far... eh. It's not very engrossing, IMHO. Seems like literary fiction, and I'm just too much a genre nerd to get into stuff like that generally. I'll read a couple of pages, then get bored, pick up Eddings, and all is well again.  *shrug*

I'm also going to be picking up some stuff on evolutionary psychology, a la 'The Matrix'. I read an incredible book awhile back called 'Demonic Males', about the aggresive character of primate males, and the evolutionary underpinnings of violence. Which are largely abesent with our close cousins the bonobos. Recommended if anyone gets into that sort of thing.


----------



## Vince

I still think Juggernaut sucks


----------



## The Dark Wolf

desertdweller said:


> I still think Juggernaut sucks


An opinion that you share with only yourself, my friend. 

He's one of the most powerful mortal villains in all the Marvel Universe.


----------



## Vince

The Dark Wolf said:


> An opinion that you share with only yourself



...and these guys 

http://www.innergeek.us/forum/viewtopic.php?t=242&sid=488cd0b4ebb46877c82d3f520918a021


----------



## The Dark Wolf

desertdweller said:


> ...and these guys
> 
> http://www.innergeek.us/forum/viewtopic.php?t=242&sid=488cd0beforeebbefore6877c82d3f520918a021


A few jokers on a forum? Pshaw. Read this.

http://www.geocities.com/Area51/Neptune/7060/main.html

He makes a a great point how Cain shows up, whips good-guy ass (usually he fights whole teams), and keeps on goin'. Remember, the Juggernaut almost killed Thor. Not many people this side of Galactus could manage that.

Here's another, debating the merits of Doomsday vs. Hulk vs. Juggernaut. Each has their adherents, but it shows you, Juggernaut is a baaaad mo fo, son, just to make the list! Even if someone beats him, they can't really stop him. he'll just come back, basically immortal and unstoppable.


----------



## Vince

I'll bow down to your greater wisdom then.

(i.e. I'm just giving you crap  )


----------



## The Dark Wolf

desertdweller said:


> I'll bow down to your greater wisdom then.
> 
> (i.e. I'm just giving you crap  )


You'd have to be if we're actually having a debate on how coolness or suckitudiedness the Juggernaut is, Vin. I think they offically revoked our metal licenses. 

I knew it's all fun, home skillet.


----------



## Vince

Actually it's been years since I really got into the X-men comics, but I love the legends games on the Xbox. Juggernaut on the games is freaking annoying, I think he looks like an oversized Man-At-Arms, and I usually just use Colossus or Wolverine in his place if I need something destroyed.

Maybe that's clouded my judgement on the dude, I barely remember him from the old mid-80s comics.


----------



## Drew

Hey, you're trying, Bob.  

At least stick it out as far as the scene where Hal tells his brother about the psychiatrist he was seeing after his father's suicide - it's one of the funniest conversations I've ever read.  

And while it's kind of spiraling in places, there are moments when it's incredibly quoteable - I still remember the paragraph a buddy of mine read to me that made me want to pick it up, a conversation between Hal and his other brother, who he calls Boo, IIRC. 

"Do you believe in God, Hal?"
"Let's just say I have management style issues with God, Boo. I'm pretty much anti-death, Boo. God is, by all accounts, pro death. I don't see how he and I can be reconciled on this one, Boo."


----------



## DelfinoPie

"De Niro: A Biography" - John Baxter

and about 3-4 books on 3D modelling in Maya and 3DS Max.


----------



## abyssalservant

Re-reading Lovecraft's Randolph Carter stuff.
Spiffy.
I need to visit Borders . . .


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Drew said:


> "Do you believe in God, Hal?"
> "Let's just say I have management style issues with God, Boo. I'm pretty much anti-death, Boo. God is, by all accounts, pro death. I don't see how he and I can be reconciled on this one, Boo."


 Hmm...

How can such an awesome fucking guy have such lousy fucking taste? 

Did you get that Martin book yet?


----------



## Drew

Piss off.  

Yes, I did - it's next on the list.


----------



## noodles

Drew said:


> "Do you believe in God, Hal?"
> "Let's just say I have management style issues with God, Boo. I'm pretty much anti-death, Boo. God is, by all accounts, pro death. I don't see how he and I can be reconciled on this one, Boo."


----------



## Naren

I started reading the first volume of "Hokuto no ken" (Fist of The North Star) today and I've only read about 200 pages so far, but I can tell that it is probably going to become one of my favorite comics ever. It is one of the most famous and most popular comic series and animation series in Japan's history (also one of the goriest, most violent comic series in Japan's history). I saw the mid to late-80s "Hokuto no Ken" animated movie, which I thought was absolutely amazing and is what led me to buy the comic. It's great. I can see myself finishing volume 1 today or tomorrow and then going straight to the bookstore to buy volume 2. Great great stuff. (I'm reading the special edition version, where each volume is about 360 pages long).


----------



## Metal Ken

Fist of the NOrth Star OWNS \m/. 

Have you seen the newer OVA/OAV/WTF'evers? 


Been reading:
The Black Arts - Richard Cavendash


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy

abriged version of the new testiment
AND
of mice and men (crap book for school)


----------



## eaeolian

abyssalservant said:


> Re-reading Lovecraft's Randolph Carter stuff.



Always a good read.


----------



## Naren

eaeolian said:


> Always a good read.



I'll drink to that.  



Metal Ken said:


> Fist of the NOrth Star OWNS \m/.
> 
> Have you seen the newer OVA/OAV/WTF'evers?



No. I've seen the 1986 movie twice. I've seen episodes of the animation series that started in 1984. I've played the fighting game. And just today I started reading the comic series that the animation was based on, which I read 240 pages of. Good stuff.

I know there is the new movie Shin Hokuto no Ken: Raou-den that came out in early March of this year. But I haven't had a chance to see it. I also know that there was a live action version of Fist of the North Star made last year and came out this April. But I haven't seen it either (and a friend of mine who is a huge Hokuto no ken fan said that the live action movie totally sucked. I can't say anything until I see it myself.)


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Ibanez_fanboy said:


> of mice and men (crap book for school)


That's one of my favorite books right there.

(Ok, ok, Drew... so I like _some_ literary fiction. Sue me!  )


----------



## Drew

Ibanez_fanboy said:


> abriged version of the new testiment
> AND
> of mice and men (crap book for school)



Real men read the unabridged king james. And it's been so long since I've read mice and men I can't tell you a thing about it. 

On Bob's recommendation, I'm now partway through George R.R. Martin's "A Game of Thrones." So far, it's excellent. I've got a few nitpicky issues with his characterization (a few characters are just too "stock" and predictable), but all in all it's been a good read so far. 

I've also had a vague urge to buy and re-read (I loaned my copy to someone, never got it back, lol) Heller's Catch-22. That might be next on the list, followed possibly by the next G.R.R. Marting book, if it continues to live up to it's potential.


----------



## Chris

If you read/liked Wheel of Time you'll like GRR's stuff.

I think WoT > GRR, but I'm in the minority.

Edit: Also if you still haven't read Dark Tower, you suck donkey ass.

Hey, that's redundant!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

I am reading textbooks. It sucks ass.

At some point I'll find a load of books I want to read, but I haven't looked for a while evwen though the girlfriend keeps shoving the occasional one in front of telling em to read it. university seriously impacts the amount you want to read after you've been forced to (my first degree).

Still, i had a summer of reading last year, and got through loads of books, so it may happen again this year!


----------



## Drew

I'll add it to the list, Chris. Meanwhile, from prior comments, I gather you haven't read Catch-22? Clearly, you're a communist, and should be taken outside and shot. And, after you read it, you might actually get that one.


----------



## Chris

I've read Catch-22. 

I've told you to read DT about 294723984723 times, you wretched, nuttgobbling pigfag. At once!


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Chris said:


> If you read/liked Wheel of Time you'll like GRR's stuff.
> 
> I think WoT > GRR, but I'm in the minority.
> 
> Edit: Also if you still haven't read Dark Tower, you suck donkey ass.


Have you read up to Knife of Dreams?

BTW, Dark Tower is brilliant. I can't wait to re-read it, front to back.


----------



## Chris

Reading Dean Koontz/Frankenstein right now, almost finished with the first book. Great stuff, classic Koontz formula which is no suprise, but damn entertaining all the same.


----------



## Drew

Chris said:


> I've read Catch-22.
> 
> I've told you to read DT about 294723984723 times, you wretched, nuttgobbling pigfag. At once!



 

And you still don't think Where are the Snowdens of Yesteryear is a question worth asking? Part of me just died. 


Yeah, yeah, I'll get on it... Speaking of which, how's Thomas Pynchon's "Gravity's Rainbow" treating you, you slack-ass?


----------



## Chris

The Dark Wolf said:


> Have you read up to Knife of Dreams?
> 
> BTW, Dark Tower is brilliant. I can't wait to re-read it, front to back.



I haven't read KoD yet, no. I read book 10 over a year ago, so I'm going to have to start over - you know how that story is. There's no fucking way I could just pick it up and remember where everything left off.


----------



## noodles

Chris said:


> Edit: Also if you still haven't read Dark Tower, you suck donkey ass.



Unfortunately, whenever I think of DT now, "Fuck off, Roland!" immediately pops into my head. Are you sure Eddie didn't make that quote?


----------



## Chris

noodles said:


> Unfortunately, whenever I think of DT now, "Fuck off, Roland!" immediately pops into my head. Are you sure Eddie didn't make that quote?



 

YOU HONK MAFAH!


----------



## noodles

Chris said:


> YOU HONK MAFAH!


----------



## Joel2

I'm reading 'The Color of Water' by James McBride. Awesome book. It deals with race relation issues.


----------



## David

Triple threat on books right now:

The Da Vinci Code
Double Helix
The American Connection (IRA shiznat)


----------



## Drew

Well, last night I picked up my vacation reading - the next George R.R. Martin novel, Ellison's Juneteenth (Invisible Man kicks absurd amounts of ass, so this has been on the list for a while), and another copy of Derrida's "Of Grammatology.' 

I started in on the introduction to "Of Grammatology" last night, as I remember trying to read it over the summer while I was in college and deeming it the most absolutely incomprehensible pile of pedantic crap I'd ever seen, and I wanted something that'd put me to sleep. 

Strangely, I'm actually finding it mildly amusing this time around. Maybe the incomprehensibility ramps up as the preface goes on (I'm only about ten pages into a post-structural analysis of the inherent contradiction of a preface in that by it's very nature it must be written after the actual text and is thus a misnomer, will eventually be sublimated by the reading of the text, and is essentially a condensed reading of the text, and that as each reading of a text is slightly different from reader to reader and repetition to repetition all that you are finally left with is the differences between readings being the only true "existance" of the text itself, and as such a preface is somewhat pointless in that it's only the shadow of someone else's reading). 

I think I'm going to save this one for the beaches and bang through Martin and possibly Ellison on the flight and train ride, but I'm relieved and/or concerned that I've either gotten smarter, or my tastes have changed.

Also, (and I realize my saying this is case for concern) I REALLY need to read some Hegel.


----------



## nitelightboy

I'm reading the prep book for the CJBAT, which is the written police academy entrance exam. What fun!


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Drew, you are from an alternate universe or something. All that phraseology just blurred into some incomprehensible gobbledy-gook!

WTF, dude!  You need to kick it with me ghetto-style for awhile, rid your cranial partitions of that high-falootin' nonsense. We'll go drink some 40's and sit on the curb together, hollerin' at some hoochies.

I deem this a plan. 

(Glad to see you're enjoying Martin, though.  Lamentably, Infinite Joke sits unread, un-loved by yours truly. My alternate universe theory was actually developed while attempting to muddle through said tome.)


----------



## Naren

The Dark Wolf said:


> Drew, you are from an alternate universe or something. All that phraseology just blurred into some incomprehensible gobbledy-gook!
> 
> WTF, dude!  You need to kick it with me ghetto-style for awhile, rid your cranial partitions of that high-falootin' nonsense. We'll go drink some 40's and sit on the curb together, hollerin' at some hoochies.
> 
> I deem this a plan.
> 
> (Glad to see you're enjoying Martin, though.  Lamentably, Infinite Joke sits unread, un-loved by yours truly. My alternate universe theory was actually developed while attempting to muddle through said tome.)



Hell yeh. We need to show Drew how it's done in the ghetto.

In fact, dogg, I think our music could have been described as "ghetto metal." It wasn't rap-metal or anything like that. It was just ghettoed-out metal. So ghettoed-out if made you drunk just listened to it. Hyah hah. Like muthah-fuckin' Jimmy Johns. You know muthah fuckin' Jimmy Johns? Awww, yeah. Shit, dogg. Haaaaaa.

Ahem.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

^  Non sequitur, but awesome nonetheless.

You're right, though. Ghetto-metal. I like that, dude.


----------



## Drew

The Dark Wolf said:


> Drew, you are from an alternate universe or something. All that phraseology just blurred into some incomprehensible gobbledy-gook!
> 
> WTF, dude!  You need to kick it with me ghetto-style for awhile, rid your cranial partitions of that high-falootin' nonsense. We'll go drink some 40's and sit on the curb together, hollerin' at some hoochies.
> 
> I deem this a plan.
> 
> (Glad to see you're enjoying Martin, though.  Lamentably, Infinite Joke sits unread, un-loved by yours truly. My alternate universe theory was actually developed while attempting to muddle through said tome.)



I'm always down for a bit of front-porch lounging, 40 in hand. Just, if need be, I can kick it (snobby aristocratic) East coast style, too. 

Deconstructionism and post-Structuralism are actually pretty damn cool as philosophical stances - rather than treating an argument at face value, the idea is you draw attention to the underlying structures that the argument is built upon and attack them. Of Grammatology is right up my ally, then - it's basically a theoretical "how-to" on how to render arguments irrelivent by deconstructing the language they're based upon. In short, you focus on not trying to counter the "meaning" of an argument, but rather by creating a disconnect betwee the language of the argument and the meaning of the words - the signifier and signified, in post-structural parlance. 

Now, um, where's my 40?


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Drew said:


> I'm always down for a bit of front-porch lounging, 40 in hand. Just, if need be, I can kick it (snobby aristocratic) East coast style, too.
> 
> Deconstructionism and post-Structuralism are actually pretty damn cool as philosophical stances - rather than treating an argument at face value, the idea is you draw attention to the underlying structures that the argument is built upon and attack them. Of Grammatology is right up my ally, then - it's basically a theoretical "how-to" on how to render arguments irrelivent by deconstructing the language they're based upon. In short, you focus on not trying to counter the "meaning" of an argument, but rather by creating a disconnect betwee the language of the argument and the meaning of the words - the signifier and signified, in post-structural parlance.
> 
> Now, um, where's my 40?


If you try talking that shit with moi, whilst drinking that 40, it'll be uspide yo' noggin', son! 

Sorry, only talk about tits, ass, and metal is allowed in the T-Town ghetto 40oz. Drink-Fests.


----------



## Ken

I'm currently reading "Belgarath the Sorcerer" from David and Leigh Eddings. It's been many years since I've read a book, and I'm finding great joy in it.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Ken Burtch said:


> I'm currently reading "Belgarath the Sorcerer" from David and Leigh Eddings. It's been many years since I've read a book, and I'm finding great joy in it.


I'm reading the series that that book is a sorta prequel to, 'The Mallorean', by the same author(s).

You should try the George R.R. Martin series I turned Drew on to afterwords, Ken. It's brilliant.  If you like the Eddings stuff, you'll love the Martin, I almost guarantee it.


----------



## Ken

The Dark Wolf said:


> I'm reading the series that that book is a sorta prequel to, 'The Mallorean', by the same author(s).
> 
> You should try the George R.R. Martin series I turned Drew on to afterwords, Ken. It's brilliant.  If you like the Eddings stuff, you'll love the Martin, I almost guarantee it.



I may do that. I've read the Belgariad and the Mallorean series, as well as Polgara the Sorceress. I've even read this book a few times before. The Eddings are my favorite authors, and I have also have their 6 book series about Sparhawk to read again. Starts with The Ruby Knight. Can't remember the name of the series though. Second 3 books are the Tamuli, if I remember correctly.

Regardless, I'm finding the joy of reading fantasy again.


----------



## Dive-Baum

I am reading _The Tree of Life_ by Israel Regardie and _777_ by Alestier Crowley.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Ken Burtch said:


> I may do that. I've read the Belgariad and the Mallorean series, as well as Polgara the Sorceress. I've even read this book a few times before. The Eddings are my favorite authors, and I have also have their 6 book series about Sparhawk to read again. Starts with The Ruby Knight. Can't remember the name of the series though. Second 3 books are the Tamuli, if I remember correctly.
> 
> Regardless, I'm finding the joy of reading fantasy again.


I've read every one of these books you list, Ken. All good, I agree. I plan of re-reading the Sparhawk stuff, even though it seems like re-hashed Belgariad in many ways. It's still good stuff, though!

That being said, the George R.R. Martin series is on a whole different level. If you liked these, I know you'll love it.  (Series is called 'A Song of Ice and Fire', book one is called A Game of Thrones.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0553573403/sr=8-5/qid=1148138230/ref=pd_bbs_5/104-3195935-6747123?%5Fencoding=UTF8

Also consider Robert Jordan's 'The Wheel of Time.' He's a bit of a hack, but he can spin a decent yarn, and there' s something about this series... engrossing plot and terrific narative devices, even though the characters (while being completely... mmm... able to absord you, I guess) are kinda 2 dimensional.


----------



## Dive-Baum

My wife is freakin hooked on The Wheel of Time series. I always bring her the new one when it comes out. It is instant get lucky time! Also she stays out of my hair for a few days after she gets it. I have heard from her and a few other people that they are pretty good. I usually don't read too many fiction books though. Stephen King, Robert Ludlum and occasionally Clive Barker if I don't have anything else.


----------



## Chris

Dive-Baum said:


> My wife is freakin hooked on The Wheel of Time series. I always bring her the new one when it comes out. It is instant get lucky time! Also she stays out of my hair for a few days after she gets it. I have heard from her and a few other people that they are pretty good. I usually don't read too many fiction books though. Stephen King, Robert Ludlum and occasionally Clive Barker if I don't have anything else.



I loved WoT. I didn't read book 11, need to reread from the beginning to get re-caught-up with it, but the series is fucking awesome. Books 1-5 were a little better/more action-packed than 6-10, but  from me all the same.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Chris said:


> I loved WoT. I didn't read book 11, need to reread from the beginning to get re-caught-up with it, but the series is fucking awesome. Books 1-5 were a little better/more action-packed than 6-10, but  from me all the same.




Interestingly, book 11 was very good. There was actually *gasp* plot movement! Something completely absent from books 6-10.

I think ol' RJ realized he'd never, ever finish the series going at the rate he was.

That is a very strange series. My mom picked me up book 1 back in 1990, when it first came out. I've gotten every succesive book as soon as it came out. I have been reading this series for half my life.  Strange feeling.


----------



## Dive-Baum

My wife bitches about that every time she finishes reading one. She says they don't resolve anything and then add new storylines. I say it's b/c he wants to write more books. It's like the first season of Lost.


----------



## Dive-Baum

My wife bitches about that every time she finishes reading one. She says they don't resolve anything and then add new storylines. I say it's b/c he wants to write more books. It's like the first season of Lost.


----------



## Metal Ken

Now Reading:
Richard Cavendish - Black Arts. 

Metaphysical FTW.


----------



## zimbloth

All I've had time to read lately is my textbooks for finals.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

Reading East of Eden-Steinbeck


----------



## distressed_romeo

Blood and Gold: Anne Rice


----------



## The Dark Wolf

distressed_romeo said:


> Blood and Gold: Anne Rice


Awesome book. About my favorite character of hers, too. Marius.


----------



## Naren

I finished "Chikatetsu ni notte" by Jiro Asada and I'm just starting "Supuutoniku no koibito" by Haruki Murakami. I'm also pretty far into the "Hokuto no ken" ("Fist of the North Star") series. Good stuff.


----------



## Jason

This thread??


----------



## Naren

.jason. said:


> This thread??



Sorry. Already heard that joke 50,000 times.


----------



## Metal Ken

Naren said:


> "Hokuto no ken"


----------



## Durero

Just finished: Cradle to Cradle - very cool & inspiring.
Starting: The New Rulers of the World - John Pilger.
Old favorite: the entire Dune series.


----------



## Naren

Metal Ken said:


>



You just can't get any more metal than blowing people's bodies into bloody pulp, cutting people to bloody shreds, barely touching a guy, then when he laughs at you, you just reply "You're already dead" ("Omae wa mou shinderu") to which they respond "Huh?" and then their head swells and explodes, ending their hideous screaming.

I mean, I can't think of a series more metal than "Hokuto no ken."

I love how he promises he'll let some guy go if they'll tell him where their leader is, they tell him, and he just starts walking away. The guy gets back up and says "You were a fool to let me live. I'll make you regret your foolish decision." and Ken just says "Who said anything about letting you live?" and the guy's whole body explodes into a bloody mist. Or the scene where his brother Jagi had been completely harassing him and he was just taking it and Jagi comes to kill him and become the successor for Hokuto shinken and Ken just pushes the pressure point to make Jagi's head explode, only stopping it before it happens, but leaving him deformed the rest of his life (would've avoided a lot of trouble down the line if he had killed Jagi right there).


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Dark Wolf said:


> Awesome book. About my favorite character of hers, too. Marius.



Yeah, it rocks. Only one of the Vampire Chronicles I haven't read... Writing my disertation on vampires next year...


----------



## Drew

The Dark Wolf said:


> I'm reading the series that that book is a sorta prequel to, 'The Mallorean', by the same author(s).
> 
> You should try the George R.R. Martin series I turned Drew on to afterwords, Ken. It's brilliant.  If you like the Eddings stuff, you'll love the Martin, I almost guarantee it.




Martin = Eddings with less political manouvering and no obligatory "thief" character. 

Course, those are two elements I always dug about Eddings, but if you're on a fantasy kick, Martin is definitely worth a read. 




Currently, well, I read the third Martin on the flight over to Italy and the first couple trainrides (bob, is the 4th out?), Ralph Ellison's Juneteenth on the flight back (it's no Invisible Man, but it IS ellison, so if you've read IM it's definitely worth a read), the introduction and the first chunk of Jaques Derrida's "Of Grammatology" on the beaches of Italy (which is a fucking accomplishment, for kicks I should post up some excerpts), and started re-reading Thomas Pynchon's "Gravity's Rainbow" again on the flight back, which is one of those books that amazes me even more every time I re-read it. a seriously fucked up read, but incredible.


----------



## distressed_romeo

'Sunshine' by Robin McKinley...great stuff. Brought it on impulse yesterday.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Drew said:


> Martin = Eddings with less political manouvering and no obligatory "thief" character.
> 
> Course, those are two elements I always dug about Eddings, but if you're on a fantasy kick, Martin is definitely worth a read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, well, I read the third Martin on the flight over to Italy and the first couple trainrides (bob, is the 4th out?), Ralph Ellison's Juneteenth on the flight back (it's no Invisible Man, but it IS ellison, so if you've read IM it's definitely worth a read), the introduction and the first chunk of Jaques Derrida's "Of Grammatology" on the beaches of Italy (which is a fucking accomplishment, for kicks I should post up some excerpts), and started re-reading Thomas Pynchon's "Gravity's Rainbow" again on the flight back, which is one of those books that amazes me even more every time I re-read it. a seriously fucked up read, but incredible.



Man, Eddings and Martin the same? Look, I'm reading Eddings right now, but he can't even come close to Martin. Yes, he writes interesting stories, and that's numero uno. Gotta have that. But his characters are so one dimensional! I mean, the world is falling apart, and what are the characters doing? Huh. Bantering. Funny. They've been doing that for 800 pages, now. No emotion, no reality... his characters (Sure, I love Belgarath. He and Silk are about the only two worth a shit, and what do they do left and right? Uh... banter) are cardboard.

Martin's characters on the other hand breath with life. Each one is different. with different motivations, different goals. In Eddings, his villians are just pathetic bad guys, who never, ever get one on the good guys, and have the most simplistic motivations. In Martin, well, who's the bad guys? Show me? He'll make you see two (or more) sides to every conclusion you want to make.

Martin is FAR more satisfying, as well as technically proficient, than Eddings, or Robert Jordan, or Terry Goodkind, or any of their ilk.


----------



## Drew

Eh, it's been years since I've read him. All I was saying was that if you like Eddings, you'll probably like Martin. 

And keep in mind I'm one of the most un-phasable people I know - if the world WAS coming apart, I'd be the one standing there cracking jokes about the Apocalypse while trying to stop it. I'm sorry, i've got a very dark sense of humour, and the end of the world is too good an opportunity to miss.


----------



## Chris

Drew said:


> Eh, it's been years since I've read him. All I was saying was that if you like Eddings, you'll probably like Martin.
> 
> And keep in mind I'm one of the most un-phasable people I know - if the world WAS coming apart, I'd be the one standing there cracking jokes about the Apocalypse while trying to stop it. I'm sorry, i've got a very dark sense of humour, and the end of the world is too good an opportunity to miss.



Hum*ou*r, eh?

You've been hanging with the sodding wanks on here too much.


----------



## Drew

I go back and forth on Soddy Wanker/USA spellings, something I've never denied.


----------



## Chris

The Dark Wolf said:


> Man, Eddings and Martin the same? Look, I'm reading Eddings right now, but he can't even come close to Martin. Yes, he writes interesting stories, and that's numero uno. Gotta have that. But his characters are so one dimensional! I mean, the world is falling apart, and what are the characters doing? Huh. Bantering. Funny. They've been doing that for 800 pages, now. No emotion, no reality... his characters (Sure, I love Belgarath. He and Silk are about the only two worth a shit, and what do they do left and right? Uh... banter) are cardboard.
> 
> Martin's characters on the other hand breath with life. Each one is different. with different motivations, different goals. In Eddings, his villians are just pathetic bad guys, who never, ever get one on the good guys, and have the most simplistic motivations. In Martin, well, who's the bad guys? Show me? He'll make you see two (or more) sides to every conclusion you want to make.
> 
> Martin is FAR more satisfying, as well as technically proficient, than Eddings, or Robert Jordan, or Terry Goodkind, or any of their ilk.



Neg. Wheel of Time > SOIAF.

Both kick ass, but I liked WoT better. The "problem" with WoT is that by book 10, it's about 25 complete stories going at once and a lot of people just can't keep track. Hell, book 11 is out, I haven't read it, and I KNOW that I have to start from scratch again to get caught up with everything.

Not to knock Martin, because his work is excellent, but I don't think he's far more anything than Jordan.


----------



## Chris

Correction:







He's far more pirate lookin'. Arr.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Chris said:


> Neg. Wheel of Time > SOIAF.
> 
> Both kick ass, but I liked WoT better. The "problem" with WoT is that by book 10, it's about 25 complete stories going at once and a lot of people just can't keep track. Hell, book 11 is out, I haven't read it, and I KNOW that I have to start from scratch again to get caught up with everything.
> 
> Not to knock Martin, because his work is excellent, but I don't think he's far more anything than Jordan.


Jordan's characters are predictable, 1-dimensional, and cookie cutter.

*Sniff*

*argue*

*Sniff*

His storytelling, when not OBSCENELY bloated, is pretty decent. But how many times, ask yourself, have you read the line... "Light! Women!" over, and over again. Men don't understand women. Women don't understand men. Bleah.

With Martin, his characters at _least_ feel believable.

Neg denied.


----------



## Drew

Jordan is the classic example of an author who REALLY could have been served by a good editor. See also the difference between the first and fourth Harry Potter book.

That said, the first novel absolutely kicked ass. I'll re-read all 17 when he finally finishes the series, but until then it'd just be too frustrating.


----------



## Chris

The Dark Wolf said:


> Jordan's characters are predictable, 1-dimensional, and cookie cutter.
> 
> *Sniff*
> 
> *argue*
> 
> *Sniff*
> 
> His storytelling, when not OBSCENELY bloated, is pretty decent. But how many times, ask yourself, have you read the line... "Light! Women!" over, and over again. Men don't understand women. Women don't understand men. Bleah.
> 
> With Martin, his characters at _least_ feel believable.
> 
> Neg denied.



Well, since men who can channel vs women who can channel is like.. The foundation of the storyline, it makes sense that it carries through the book. 

I don't know how you can call characters like Mat, Avhienda, Lan (though he kind of pussies out halfway through) and Rand one dimensional. To each their own I guess. You clearly lack the immense intellectual capacity that I have to keep up with Jordan's ever-evolving plotlines. 

(fuck, I just sounded like Drew)

Denial of Neg denied.


----------



## Chris

Drew said:


> Jordan is the classic example of an author who REALLY could have been served by a good editor. See also the difference between the first and fourth Harry Potter book.
> 
> That said, the first novel absolutely kicked ass. I'll re-read all 17 when he finally finishes the series, but until then it'd just be too frustrating.



The first 5 are all fucking awesome. After that he loses a lot of people.

As a side note, I couldn't get through HP4. Bought the fucking hardcover too.


----------



## Drew

The Dark Wolf said:


> With Martin, his characters at _least_ feel believable.



Neg. upheld. As evidence, I submit Sansa who can't seem to get it into her head that the world isn't a song, Jaime's confession to his brother at the tail end of book 3, the "hard northerners vs. soft southerners" dichotomy, and Cersai's uniform bitch-hood. 

Sure, he at least tries, but even that is a tad predictable. Cersai's bitterness and bitchery traced to the fact, as evidenced by a conversation or two between her and Sansa, that she's a woman and thus even though she was born first wasn't elligible for her father's crown but instead must be married off to kings to cement alliances, so thus she fucks anything that she can use to gain power, her brother included? No,_ really_? Not a woman pissed off because she's a woman and thus has no power in a man's society? 



Also, characters do have this annoying tendancy of dying off right about the time they begin to get boring. Caitlin and Jon really weren't much of a surprise - neither of 'em had DONE anything in 500 pages.

They're still a good read, though.  The only time I've actually been pissed off at the guy was that twist with Jaime, which was totally unearned.


----------



## Chris

*obligatory DT decimates them both comment


----------



## Drew

Chris said:


> As a side note, I couldn't get through HP4. Bought the fucking hardcover too.



Didn't even try, the first three were cute (like reading Roald Dahl all over again for the first time), but I never felt the need to keep going. 

I think you see what I'm getting at, though? The difference between the efficient, concise plot development of the first and the bloated behemoth rambling you see by #3?


----------



## Drew

Chris said:


> (fuck, I just sounded like Drew)



Suck me, tubby-butt.


----------



## Chris

Drew said:


> Didn't even try, the first three were cute (like reading Roald Dahl all over again for the first time), but I never felt the need to keep going.
> 
> I think you see what I'm getting at, though? The difference between the efficient, concise plot development of the first and the bloated behemoth rambling you see by #3?



Yep. I liked the first 3 quite a bit. It was like being able to read Piers Anthony again, but in an adult format.


----------



## Chris

Drew said:


> Suck me, tubby-butt.



wtf, my cheeks are NOT tubby!


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Chris said:


> Well, since men who can channel vs women who can channel is like.. The foundation of the storyline, it makes sense that it carries through the book.
> 
> I don't know how you can call characters like Mat, Avhienda, Lan (though he kind of pussies out halfway through) and Rand one dimensional. To each their own I guess. You clearly lack the immense intellectual capacity that I have to keep up with Jordan's ever-evolving plotlines.
> 
> (fuck, I just sounded like Drew)
> 
> Denial of Neg denied.


Denial of neg reinstated. I clearly have good taste. 

Don't get me wrong, I have a lot invested in the characters, and care about them. I've read (parts, since it's over 15 years in the making!!!) the series a good 10 times or more.

Seriously. Nyneave argues with Lan.

Min, Elayne, and Aviendha argue with Rand.

Faile argues fucking CONSTANTLY with Perrin.

Mat argues with Tuon, plus every other girl to come along. Light! Women! 

Blood and bloody ashes! It gets old.  As one of this series' biggest fans, I find much at fault with it, even though I adore it. The problem is, it becomes patently unbelievable. A certain suspension of belief is required to immerse yourself in a story. When every other paragraph I find myself thinking, _Who would actually constantly DO that?_ then clearly, a problem is arising, even if I'm generally enjoying the story.

Eddings is even worse in some ways.

Martin's characters always keep me guessing. Believe me Drew, Sansa comes to a new realization. But time is the telling factor. BTW, what's up with saying Jon dies? He doesn't die. Did you mean Ned? And, as much as I liked the DT series, I like ASOIAF more. Quite a bit, actually. My favorite series, followed only by Tad William's 'Otherland', and the Mars Trilogy, by Kim Stanley Robinson.

You wanna read good characters? Read Robin Hobb. She is fucking brilliant. The plot isn't as mmm... interesting, or as developed as Jordan and the like. But her prose is pretty delectable, and her characters, especially her protagonists, are terrific.


----------



## Drew

Um, fuck. Robb, not Jon.  but yeah, Ned wasn't really a shock either - part of it was you'd prepared me for the expectation of the unexpected, but between Ned and Jon getting to know each other on the Wall as something other than the bastard child of the other and the implications of that, or the 13-year-old brat simply saying "off with his head!" I figured the later was a safe bet. 

Anyway, we're just involved in some serious ball-busting here.  You want fucked up plot twists? Grab Thomas Pynchon's "Gravity's Rainbow." You want deep characters? Try Charles Johnson's "Oxherding Tale." You want a good yarn where people cut off each other's head, fight undead, and blow shit up? Grab any of these.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Drew said:


> Anyway, we're just involved in some serious ball-busting here.


Disclaimers are unnecessary, cock monkey! I have you and Chris' number, beotches. 

Thanks for the heads up on the reads. After I check out this Necroscope stuff, and TRY to cram that Infinite Joke down my gullet, I'll give 'em a whirl.


----------



## Chris

The Dark Wolf said:


> Disclaimers are unnecessary, cock monkey! I have you and Chris' number, beothes.
> 
> Thanks fot eh ehads up on the reads. After I check out this Necroscope stuff, and TRY to cram that Infinite Joke down my gullet, I'll give 'em a whirl.



Book one of Necroscope is by far the best, btw. It takes a little to get going, but once the story takes off it's such a unique twist on the same old vampire plot it just rocks.

I read the first 100 or so pages the first night and put it down half-interested. The second night, I read the remaining 500 or so.  I just couldn't put it down.


----------



## Chris

> Faile argues fucking CONSTANTLY with Perrin.



 Without drudging it on, I've wanted Faile to die all along.

Mat rules though. Don't be hatin' on my gamblin', drinkin' bretheren.


----------



## Chris

Drew said:


> Um, fuck. Robb, not Jon.  but yeah, Ned wasn't really a shock either - part of it was you'd prepared me for the expectation of the unexpected, but between Ned and Jon getting to know each other on the Wall as something other than the bastard child of the other and the implications of that, or the 13-year-old brat simply saying "off with his head!" I figured the later was a safe bet.
> 
> Anyway, we're just involved in some serious ball-busting here.  You want fucked up plot twists? Grab Thomas Pynchon's "Gravity's Rainbow." You want deep characters? Try Charles Johnson's "Oxherding Tale." You want a good yarn where people cut off each other's head, fight undead, and blow shit up? Grab any of these.



You can shove all of those recommendations up your ass until you read Dark Tower.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Chris said:


> Without drudging it on, I've wanted Faile to die all along.
> 
> Mat rules though. Don't be hatin' on my gamblin', drinkin' bretheren.


Mat and Perrin (my personal favorite. Minus his pussy-whippedness, he's 90% me), and probably Thom, make the series for me.  And maybe Loial. Without those characters, though, man, the series would fall pretty flat.

You shall read book 11. It owns the last 5 or 6 (!) handily, like Rand owning a Forsaken. Mucho plot development, and Mat's storyline with Tuon (minus the constant one-upmanship *sigh* ) is very rewarding.


----------



## Drew

Um, if you don't like Infinite Jest, you probably won't like Gravity's Rainbow. I'll post up a proper "Why this is one of the greatest works of art I've ever seen" thread in a day or two (I'm re-reading it now), but I just finished a chapter consisting of a series of vinegrettes based on the phrase "no, you never did the Kenosha Kid?" where between context and punctuation, Pynchon ends each with those same seven words, but they mean a very different thing each time - ostentaciously, what we're seeing is psychological experiments being done on the main (well, primary, at least) character Lt. Tyrone Slothrop, an american solder stationed in London during WWII, when British intelligence discovers a map he's been keeping of his sexual conquests in the city of London in his cubicle corresponds exactly to a map of V2 rocket strikes on the city, with a mean lag of 4 1/2 days between sexual act and rocket strike. 

That's where it starts, anyway - it gets progressively WAY more fucked up from there.  The Johnson novel, on the other hand, is just an awesome read - accessable, intelligent but not obnoxious, conversational in tone but still incredibly moving, and quite funny in places. Besides, The Soulcatcher is bar-none the greatest villian in American literature, as far as I'm concerned, and right up there with "Crime and Punishment's" Svidrigalov if we're to go international.


----------



## Chris

The Dark Wolf said:


> Mat and Perrin (my personal favorite. Minus his pussy-whippedness, he's 90% me), and probably Thom, make the series for me.  And maybe Loial. Without those characters, though, man, the series would fall pretty flat.
> 
> You shall read book 11. It owns the last 5 or 6 (!) handily, like Rand owning a Forsaken. Mucho plot development, and Mat's storyline with Tuon (minus the constant one-upmanship *sigh* ) is very rewarding.



Yeah so I hear. I own it, tried reading it, just couldn't catch back up. I'll read the first 5 again just because they totally fucking kick ass, but I'll do what I can to skim at least parts of 6-9.

I don't remember exactly what book it's in, but the first time the Asha'Men show up in force and fucking rape everyone with Mazrim leading them to rescue Rand is some goddamn epic shit. I reread that entire battle scene about 15 times.


----------



## Drew

Chris said:


> You can shove all of those recommendations up your ass until you read Dark Tower.



After I finish Gravity's Rainbow and the next Martin, loan 'em my way (I'm a little hesitant to buy more books until I buy another bookshelf, as my room is gradually becoming overtaken by stacks of books, lol). 

In return, you're welcome to my copy of Gravity's Rainbow...


----------



## Chris

Drew said:


> After I finish Gravity's Rainbow and the next Martin, loan 'em my way (I'm a little hesitant to buy more books until I buy another bookshelf, as my room is gradually becoming overtaken by stacks of books, lol).
> 
> In return, you're welcome to my copy of Gravity's Rainbow...



 I know the feeling. You've seen all my bookcases, I have probably 200+ on my back porch, as well as a giant box of 'em at my parents' place.

I reall need a library. 

Edit: My DTs are all loaned out currently, btw. I spread the love around. The paperbacks anyhow.

[action=Chris]doesn't think he'll ever see them again[/action]

I do have 4-7 in Hardcover though.


----------



## Drew

Jesus, seven of 'em? 

Eh, what are another three books in the Whole General Mish-Mash, lol. 

[action=Drew]has several boxes of books in his parents' basement, and a whole ton at his room back home too - he pared his collection down to what he figured he couldn't do without when he moved, and even that's to much. [/action]


----------



## Chris

I read 1-6 in two weeks.  7 wasn't out at the time.


----------



## Drew

Whatever happened to writing a single book and being done with it?  I'm reminded of the "Jaws: 23" crack in "Back to the Future 3" or something.


----------



## Chris

Because books are for people with an attention span of more than two hours. That's why we're elitist ninjas, while people who don't read are a bunch of ignorant f00's.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Drew said:


> Whatever happened to writing a single book and being done with it?


That is the pussy way of writing. reserved for you whimpy lit types. 



It's like porgressive metal, Drew. The fans become addicted to the epic, huge stories that continue TO INFINITY AND BEYOND! I think most of us felt such a surge of sadness and dissapointment the first time we finished TLOTR. "It's over? It can't be over!


----------



## Jysan

The Metamorphosis - Kafka


----------



## Drew

Kafka rocks.


----------



## Buzz762

I'm in the process of reading The Lord of the Rings again.

More specifically, I'm reading the Hobbit right now. Well, not right now, but I was before I got on my computer, and will probably resume it after my computing is done.


----------



## stuz719

"The Domesday Quest" - Michael Wood


----------



## Way to the Grave

Take a Walk on the Dark Side: Rock and Roll's Myths, Legends and Curses by R. Gary Patterson.


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Gilda Stories, by Jewelle Gomez, plus a history of philosophy book, and a little Baudelaire (Mists and Rain could easily become my new favourite poem).


----------



## gdbjr21

just starting "Do androids dream of electric sheep?" By Philip K. Dick.


----------



## distressed_romeo

^ Philip K Dick's fantastic! Read most of his short stories...


----------



## gdbjr21

distressed_romeo said:


> ^ Philip K Dick's fantastic! Read most of his short stories...



This is the first book by Him I've read. I'll have to look for a collection of his short stories.


----------



## Vegetta

I am presently re-reading Perdido Street Station
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0345459407/sr=8-1/qid=1153501347/ref=pd_bbs_1/104-8746819-7641562?ie=UTF8
It is like Dickens meets kafka meets gibson


----------



## DelfinoPie

The Rum Diary - Hunter S. Thompson.

The second book I've read by him. The first was "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas" then I got started on "Hell's Angels" but misplaced it, then my Mom bought me "The Rum Diary" which is fantastic so far.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Rereading 'The Vampire Lestat'. Going to finish it tonight.


----------



## Adam

Vampire Hunter D(Anime) Volume 1(Novel not Manga)


----------



## Makelele

"The Fourth Reich" by Magnus Linklater, Isabel Hilton and Neal Ascherson.


----------



## 2powern

A Walk In The Woods-Bill Bryson


----------



## DelfinoPie

Hell's Angels - Hunter S. Thompson...(I found it again and finished the rum diary)


----------



## Hellbound

Stephen King's "the Shining".


----------



## garcia3441

'A History of Europe'- J.M. Roberts


----------



## stuz719

Now onto "Holy Blood and the Holy Grail".

Some interesting stuff, but there are (ironically) some real leaps of faith in the way that they connect some facts to infer others, which weakens the arguments a little IMHO. 

For example "X lived in A in XXXX, Y lived in B, 10 miles away, in XXXX, and both were of similar social standing therefore they must have known each other, even though there is no corroborative evidence to support this. But if we assume this to be true, then ..."

Think of it as more of a hypothesis and less of a history text.


----------



## Naren

I've been reading "Sputnik no koibito" by Haruki Murakami. I'm almost done. The beginning of the book was a little boring, but it's getting pretty interesting near the end with this strange sudden infusion of creepy supernatural bizarro stuff. I think once I finish reading this, I'll start reading "Hashire Merosu" by Osamu Dazai.


----------



## gdbjr21

Just started "Paradise Lost" by John Milton


----------



## Mastodon




----------



## Nic

Finishing up the last book of the Blood Curse trilogy for Vampire the Masquerade. Very nerd-tastic, but its the literary equivalent of a Jerry Bruckheimer/Micheal Bay movie. Quick with no substance.


----------



## telecaster90

Just returned Animal Farm and Catch-22 to the library today. Great books.


----------



## Volsung

Currently reading:

OUT OF THE NIGHT by Jan Valtin. His real name being Richard Krebs, this book is about his life & times as a communist back in WWII. Everything from his childhood in Germany, imprisonment in San Quentin, to his capture by the Nazi's. He later escaped both Communism and the Nazi's and moved to America. VERY good book. 

THE HISTORIAN by Elizabeth Kostova. A Horror book about the various influences of Vlad the Impaler and how he may still be lurking somewhere around the world. Good book, but a bit slow. Good for vampire fans. 

TALES OF THE NORSE GODS AND HEROES retold by Barbara Leonie Picard. All of the Norse mythological stories from the begining of the Gods to Ragnarok (I believe). Good read for Viking enthusiests.


----------



## Pauly

Legends of Dune:
The Bulterian Jihad
The Machine Crusade
The Battle of Corrin

Prelude to Dune:
House Atreides
House Harkonnen
House Corrino

Dune Saga:
Dune
Dune Messiah
Children of Dune
God Emperor of Dune
Heretics of Dune
Chapterhouse Dune
Hunters of Dune
Sandworms of Dune (ok it's not out yet, but read it when it does)

Best things ever, really.


----------



## gdbjr21

pauly-bobs said:


> Legends of Dune:
> The Bulterian Jihad
> The Machine Crusade
> The Battle of Corrin
> 
> Prelude to Dune:
> House Atreides
> House Harkonnen
> House Corrino
> 
> Dune Saga:
> Dune
> Dune Messiah
> Children of Dune
> God Emperor of Dune
> Heretics of Dune
> Chapterhouse Dune
> Hunters of Dune
> Sandworms of Dune (ok it's not out yet, but read it when it does)
> 
> Best things ever, really.


 
Yes!  I Love Dune. I've read Dune, Dune Messiah and Children of Dune like 3 times each. stopped reading at God Emporor of Dune though, I really should get back into them. I also read all the House books, very cool. And although I have all the legends of Dune books I haven't gotten around to reading them. I can't pass up a Dune Book , I have multiple copies of alot of these books.


----------



## technomancer

Dead Names: The Dark History of the Necronomicon by Simon. It's crap, but it's somewhat amusing crap


----------



## forelander

Silence of the Lambs.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

For the past few days it's been...
"The Silmarillion" by J.R.R. Tolkien, it comes way WAY before "The Hobbit" or any of the other LoTR books. It's essentially a LoTR "Bible."
Neat book but it is quite a long read, I'm also writing a song about balrogs (evil spirits, demons) right now, which is part of the reason I decided to read it.


----------



## Drew

Between books after Thomas Pynchon's "Vineland." I love Pynchon, but that book just blew. Seriously, how could anyone who wrote something as brilliant as "V." and "Gravity's Rainbow" write something so bad?


----------



## Pauly

gdbjr21 said:


> Yes!  I Love Dune. I've read Dune, Dune Messiah and Children of Dune like 3 times each. stopped reading at God Emporor of Dune though, I really should get back into them. I also read all the House books, very cool. And although I have all the legends of Dune books I haven't gotten around to reading them. I can't pass up a Dune Book , I have multiple copies of alot of these books.



Once you read Heretics and Chapterhouse (where things get coooool - Miles Teg owns) then read the Legends, it's a bit unoringal humans vs. robots, but it's cool and ties in with the plot at the end of Chapterhouse (which finishes on a cliffhanger), and into Hunters of Dune even though they're some 15-20,000 years apart!


----------



## gdbjr21

pauly-bobs said:


> Once you read Heretics and Chapterhouse (where things get coooool - Miles Teg owns) then read the Legends, it's a bit unoringal humans vs. robots, but it's cool and ties in with the plot at the end of Chapterhouse (which finishes on a cliffhanger), and into Hunters of Dune even though they're some 15-20,000 years apart!



Cool thanks, I think I'll put down the book I'm reading now and get back into Dune.


----------



## technomancer

The Tsathoggua Cycle - Robert M. Price, ed.


----------



## technomancer

My Work Is Not Yet Done - Thomas Ligotti


----------



## NDG

Dune - Frank Herbert

Anything by his son = no thanks for me.


----------



## technomancer

The Nyarlathotep Cycle - Robert M. Price, ed.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Going over 'Mrs Dalloway' by Virginia Woolf again. Starting to appreciate it as I dissect it, which is wierd; my course instructors finally come through!


----------



## Drew

Just finished Sam Adams' "War of Numbers," a nonfiction work about his role in determining the "order of battle," or official enemy tally, in Vietnam, and how the number was both being arbitrarily decreased within combattant classes, and entire classes being not counted (such as the "home guard" guerillas who both were responsible for the mines that caused 80% of American casualties, and who were used as reserve troops by the Vietcong to replace losses in their regulars) to create the illusion of victory - on the eve of the Tet Offensive the official tally was 242k, while Adams was lobbying for it to be revised to around 600k, and since the americans knew the VC's were rpeparing for something, he argues most of the losses could have been prevented if we were planning for an attack by the actual number of troops, not 1/3 of the ones who were out there. Interesting read. 

Currently, Proust's "Swann's Way," as my mom struggled through it and she wants a second opinion.


----------



## technomancer

The Gunslinger - Stephen King

I've meant to read the whole Dark Tower series for some time, and I'm starting with the revised Gunslinger. I had read them previously up to Wizard and Glass, so this is a reread for me.


----------



## Naren

A collection of short stories by Edogawa Ranpou (including some disturbing works such as "Kagami Jigoku," "Ningen Isu" and "Imomushi").


----------



## KillMAH

Seventh Son - The first in the "Alvin Maker" series by Orson Scott Card. Iron Maiden based the concept of the SSOASS album on these books. It's pretty good so far, although it's something one might read in grade school. It's still a nice break from literature on the role of the EGF Receptor in Epithelial-Mesenchymal Transition.

P.S. Up the Irons!!!!


----------



## whatthe17

The Loch - Steve Alten 
Ness that is!


----------



## distressed_romeo

A Room of One's Own: Virginia Woolf


----------



## tehk

Mozart's Brain and the Fighter Pilot


----------



## technomancer

The Drawing of the Three - Stephen King


----------



## distressed_romeo

Children of the Night: Dan Simmons


----------



## Oguz286

Mahou Sensei Negima


----------



## DelfinoPie

On The Road - Jack Kerouac


----------



## technomancer

The Magical Circle of Rudolf II - Peter Marshall

I decided to intersperse at least one book between each of the Dark Tower books


----------



## DelfinoPie

Whoa since I last posted in this thread I finished two books.

Hannibal Rising - Thomas Harris


----------



## garcia3441

_Imperial Life in the Emerald City, Inside Iraq's Green Zone _- Rajiv Chandrasekaran


----------



## Drew

Ian Flemming's "The Spy Who Loved Me." It blows.


----------



## BrianCarroll

Maurice G. Dantec "Cosmos Inc."


----------



## Buzz762

The Epic of Gilgamesh

I dunno who wrote it.


----------



## Pauly

The Red Queen by Matt Ridley


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Atheist's Tragedy, by Cyril Torneur. Old Elizabethan play. It's actually pretty good.


----------



## Desecrated

Hendric Weisinger - Give and recive critsism the right way.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Just ordered 2 Forgotten Realms books, Extinction (Book 4 of the War of the Spider Queen series) and Streams of Silver (Book 5 of the Legend of Drizzt).


----------



## Drew

Just finished Vonnegut's "Bluebeard" (interesting, but not on par with, say, "Cat's Cradle"), and am about to start David Sedaris' "Me Talk Pretty One Day" which I've been told I should love.


----------



## technomancer

The Waste Lands - Stephen King


----------



## Hellbound

I just started reading "A Scanner Darkly" by the wonderful Philip K. Dick(same writer for "Blade Runner").

I watched "A Scanner Darkly" with Keanu Reeves and was like holy shit I've definately got to check out this novel.


----------



## distressed_romeo

'Low Red Moon' by Caitlin R Kiernan
'The Cencci' by Shelley


----------



## ohio_eric

"A Power Governments Cannot Suppress" by Howard Zinn

Then I'm going to get into "Fiasco" by Thomas Ricks


----------



## technomancer

Wizard and Glass - Stephen King
No Plot? No Problem! - Chris Baty


----------



## garcia3441

Tales of the South Pacific- James Michener


----------



## eaeolian

"What's The Matter With Kansas" - Frank. It's enlightening, even if I'm zoning on the author's first name. A sobering tale told with wit and intelligence.

I'm about to start "Accelerado" by Charles Stross.


----------



## No ConeSS

Online version of "Romance of the Three Kingdoms" by Luo Guanzhong, translated by C. H. Brewitt-Taylor. 21 chapters down, 99 more to go.... whew.


----------



## Drew

Julian Barnes' "Flaubert's Parrot." It's awesome, though it's about as postmodern as they come (i.e - the second chapter consists of three different chronologies of Flaubert's life, one stressing his accomplishments and conquests and making him seem like a raging sucess, the other the failures and deaths of loved ones, making him seem like he lived a miserable life and died a failure, and the third a collection of his reflections on his life over the course of it, which is understandably pretty neutral). 

The chapter about the difference between an author you like and an author you're passionate about, with the analogy about killing 28 Wolf Cubs and feeding them to carp, is absolutely priceless (author you merely like - "what? No, he's a good chap. He'd never do that." Author you believe in. "Oh, well, you see, carp are an endangered species, and as everyone knows if you have a late spring then the only thing a carp can eat is minced Wolf Cub, so he selflessly sacrificed twenty-eight Wolf Cubs and one fair-to-middling authorr (he was painfully modest) for the preservation of a species. Besides, he bequeathed the carp pond to a pack of Boy Scouts in his will, and they've refurbished seven church meeting rooms with the proceeds from admission they've charged to see the scene of the crime.").


----------



## distressed_romeo

Just finished 'The Castle of Otranto', and am about 100 pages into 'Daughter of Hounds' by Caitlin R. Kiernan.


----------



## technomancer

The Dain Curse - Dashiell Hammett


----------



## technomancer

Working for the Devil - Lilith Saintcrow


----------



## Aaron

The satanic bible-Anton Levay
Modest Mouse Biography-Forgot the auther


----------



## Naren

"The Gunslinger" by Stephen King. So far I'm 100 pages into it. Pretty damn interesting.


----------



## noodles

It really only gets better from there. The first four books are just stellar.


----------



## nitelightboy

I've been reading tons lately. Mostly political humor like Jon Stewart and Bill Mahr. Right now it's "The Shy Guys Guide to Dating". Loads of great info on how to overcome shyness in the worst kind of social situation, the pickup. Recommend it to all my shy peeps


----------



## Naren

noodles said:


> It really only gets better from there. The first four books are just stellar.



That's what I've heard. I've wanted to read this series for about 5-6 years now, but I never really wanted to get into the huge 7-novel undertaking, but the "Dark Tower" thread on here (and Chris' urging) convinced me to check out a bookstore to see if they had it and I promised myself I'd buy it if it was there. And it was there.

I'll probably read another 50-100 pages of it today, depending on how much time I have.  I always liked these kinds of stories.

I'm also still reading "Edogawa Ranpou Kessaku-sen" (which is 9 short stories, of which I've read 3-4 so far). He had some pretty disturbing stories, especially "Imomushi" which I saw made into a short film.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I tried reading the first one, and I got a little ways in and it just didn't interest me, which is weird because I love most of Stephen Kings books. I'm reading more fantasy now, in the middle of "Streams of Silver" by RA Salvatore, the fifth book in the Legend of Drizzt series. Been going through it slowly though, havn't had too much time to read lately.


----------



## Ciprian

I just received my copy of Roger Zelazny's "Lord of Light", I think I'll start reading it soon. I've heard it kicks ass!

A small quote:
"His followers called him Mahasamatman and said he was a god. He preferred to drop the Maha- and the -atman, however, and called himself Sam. He never claimed to be a god, but then he never claimed not to be a god."


----------



## distressed_romeo

'Faction Paradox: This Town Will Never Let Us Go' by Lawrence Miles.

Very, very twisted...


----------



## technomancer

Dead Man Rising - Lilith Saintcrow


----------



## Naren

Finished "The Gunslinger" yesterday and bought "The Drawing Of The Three" at my lunch break today. I just read the prologue. 200 pages longer than "The Gunslinger" so this should take me a few more days than the previous book.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Jurassic Park - Michael Crichton.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Bits and pieces from Anne Rice's Vampire Chronicles for my disertation...


----------



## Chris

I loved TVC, about up to the point where she decided all Vampires are liberace-gay, which completely killed it for me.

I'm about 1/2way through book 2 of Malazan.


----------



## Vince

_A Brief History of Time_ - Stephen Hawking

A fascinating book. Some of the info on quantum physics makes my head swim, but I'm learning


----------



## distressed_romeo

Chris said:


> I loved TVC, about up to the point where she decided all Vampires are liberace-gay, which completely killed it for me.
> 
> I'm about 1/2way through book 2 of Malazan.



Ummmm...the vampires were always pretty gay, from day one...

Having said that, towards the end they all become slightly more heterosexual...

My disertation is on vampirism and sex, so that's pretty much what I'm focusing on with them at the moment...


----------



## Shikaru

Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakami

Got about half way through this a few weeks ago and I just started it again tonight. It's been pretty good so far, quite different from my usual reading (mostly fantasy type stuff).


----------



## Chris

distressed_romeo said:


> Ummmm...the vampires were always pretty gay, from day one...
> 
> Having said that, towards the end they all become slightly more heterosexual...
> 
> My disertation is on vampirism and sex, so that's pretty much what I'm focusing on with them at the moment...



Which book do they get less gay in?

I liked everything up to about Vittorio, it seemed like at that point Rice just turned the Gay Dial up 500%, it actually made me uncomfortable to read. It'd be 12 pages about one dude describing how beautiful and glisteny another dude is.


----------



## Naren

Chris said:


> Which book do they get less gay in?
> 
> I liked everything up to about Vittorio, it seemed like at that point Rice just turned the Gay Dial up 500%, it actually made me uncomfortable to read. It'd be 12 pages about one dude describing how beautiful and glisteny another dude is.



I completely agree. I don't understand how DR can say they got "less" gay. I read about 4-5 Vampire Chronicles books and I read them in order. They seemed to get gayer and gayer as they went on. Turning the Gay Dial up 500% is a good description. 



Shikaru said:


> Norwegian Wood - Haruki Murakami
> 
> Got about half way through this a few weeks ago and I just started it again tonight. It's been pretty good so far, quite different from my usual reading (mostly fantasy type stuff).



I had the first book of that a few years ago and I just stopped reading it halfway through because I thought it was really boring. I bought it because it had been recommended to me by a store clerk at Kinokuniya or someplace like that. I ended up selling it to a used book store and thought, "I'm not buying the other books."

I like Haruki Murakami's stuff though. By him, I've read "Sekai no owari to haado-boirudo wandaarando" (something like "The End Of The World and a Hard-Boiled Wonderland"), "Nejimakidori Kuronikuru" (something like "The Screw-Winding Bird Chronicle"), and "Supuutoniku no koibito" (something like "Sputnik's Lover"). They were all very interesting, but "Noruei no Mori" (Nowegian Wood) was just so boring to me... I couldn't get through it.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Chris said:


> Which book do they get less gay in?
> 
> I liked everything up to about Vittorio, it seemed like at that point Rice just turned the Gay Dial up 500%, it actually made me uncomfortable to read. It'd be 12 pages about one dude describing how beautiful and glisteny another dude is.



In the last few in the series she begins to reinstate more heterosexual norms; Quinn and Mona in 'Blackwood Farm' and 'Blood Canticle', for instance, actually have a fairly straightforward heterosexual romance, which is pretty unheard of in the earlier books in the series. There are more clearly defined boundaries between the homosexual/bisexual characters like David Talbott, and the heterosexual ones, as opposed to all the vampires' sexuality being more polymorphous. There's less emphasis on things like Marius and Armand's pederastic relationship, or Lestat's faintly incestuous relationship with his mother. If you read 'The Vampire Armand', she's careful to place Marius and Armand's relationship in the context of the period it's set in, so it doesn't look like she's condoning man/boy relationships.
I'm guessing this shift is due to her slow return to Catholicism over the years, although I'm not sure I'm actually going to put that in the essay, as examiners don't really like you attatching biographical significance to everything in an author's work...

Man, I need to get out of the flat for a bit...got essays on the brain.

Actually, 'Vittorio' was one of my favourite installments of the Chronicles, although I'm also one of the few people who liked 'Violin', so I should probably just shut up...


----------



## Buzz762

Currently reading Dr. Henry Gray's _Anatomy of the Human Body_. I decided I wasn't up to snuff on angiology, so I figured this would better my knowledge in the area.


----------



## Berger

Just finished The Nasty Bits by Anthony Bordain. Really a good book if you were a fan of A Cooks Tour or No Reservations.
Makes me want to cook again


----------



## technomancer

Kelly McCullough - WebMage


----------



## Volsung

Just started:

The Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan

and

2001: A Space Odssey by Arthur C. Clarke


----------



## DelfinoPie

Jurassic Park - Michael Crichton

Nearly finished though, then I'll be moving onto American Psycho by Bret Easton Ellis.


----------



## Michael

I read _Generals Die In Bed _for English over the last few weeks. It was alright ~


----------



## Drew

Re-reading Albert Camus' "The Fall."


----------



## the.godfather

Yes Man - Danny Wallace (read in about 20 times, but its great)
Carrie - Stephen King

And I really must get round to reading 'The Damnation Game' again, by Clive Barker. Just a classic.


----------



## technomancer

White Night - Jim Butcher

This is Book 9? of The Dresden Files, which inspired the SciFi show of the same name. If you like Urban Fantasy this is a fantastic series... and Jim is a great guy that actually hangs out and posts on his own forums which is always cool.


----------



## Naren

"Wizard and Glass" by Stephen King. Just started reading today and am already 70 pages into it.


----------



## technomancer

For a Few Demons More - Kim Harrison


----------



## Heavy Ed

Re-reading Eaters of the Dead by Michael Crichton. Man I gotta get my ass to the bookstore I've re-read most of my books and its only April!


----------



## Seedawakener

Lord of the flies.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Clive Barker: 'Galliliee'


----------



## garcia3441

_On the Road_- Jack Kerouac


----------



## String Seraphim

World War Z (for zombie) by Max Brooks.


----------



## Buzz762

I just picked up a book called _Soldier of God_ by David Hagberg so I'm about 8 chapters into it right now. It's apparently the 8th book in a series of CIA mystery-thrillers. I'm enjoying it. There's a lot of action.


----------



## Tombinator

Solipsist - Henry Rollins


----------



## Naren

Since it's taking forever for my copy of "Wolves Of The Calla" to get here, I went to the bookstore on Wednesday and bought "Mizuchi" (&#27700;&#38666 by Hirofumi Tanaka and just started reading it today. I'm up to page 50 already (it's 600 pages long) and it's pretty dang interesting.  I would recommend it, but I doubt anyone else on this site understands Japanese  (and I'm pretty sure it'll never be translated into English). It's a horror story with a really really really interesting premise and one of the creepiest atmospheres I've read. I love the weird nightmarish quality he gives certain scenes.


----------



## telecaster90

Rereading Catch-22

Also just started Huck Finn in English.


----------



## technomancer

Tim Powers - Three Days to Never

If you like fantasy/horror and haven't read Tim Powers go pick up one of his books... Last Call is a good place to start


----------



## technomancer

Stephen King - Wizard and Glass (back to reading TDT... just needed a break for a while )


----------



## ohio_eric

Carl Sagan - The Varities of Scientific Experience: A Personal View of the Search for God. 

I'm a total Sagan fanboy.


----------



## Heavy Ed

I finally got the last couple books of Star Wars "The New Jedi Order". Yes I'm a Sci-Fi geek.


----------



## distressed_romeo

'Fragile Things' by Neil Gaiman, plus various poems for the exam I've got in a couple of hours.

Hoping the next Faction Paradox book arrives in the mail this afternoon. If it does I'll be a happy bunny...


----------



## garcia3441

_Kon Tiki_- Thor Heyerdahl


----------



## distressed_romeo

'Scar Night' by Alan Campbell


----------



## distressed_romeo

'Faction Paradox: Of the City of the Saved': by Phillip Purser-Hallard

Hasn't grabbed me in the same way the last one in the series did...oh well, hopefully it'll develop.


----------



## technomancer

Stephen King - Wolves of the Calla


----------



## distressed_romeo

'The Wraeththu Trilogy': Storm Constantine


----------



## Naren

technomancer said:


> Stephen King - Wolves of the Calla



That's a good one right there. 

Currently I'm still reading "Mizuchi" by Hirofumi Tanaka. I've read up to page 350 so far, but I don't read it every day. Pretty dang interesting/scary book.    .....


----------



## technomancer

Naren said:


> That's a good one right there.
> 
> Currently I'm still reading "Mizuchi" by Hirofumi Tanaka. I've read up to page 350 so far, but I don't read it every day. Pretty dang interesting/scary book.    .....



I should be finishing it either tonight or tomorrow, and yes it has indeed kicked ass  I still think I may read something else before delving into the next book though...


----------



## Sebastian

Books I've read recently ......

Boleslaw Prus - Lalka
Eliza Orzeszkowa - Nad Niemnem
Henryk Sienkiewicz - Potop
Stanislaw Wyspianski - Wesele


----------



## garcia3441

*The Happy Isles Of Oceania*- Paul Theroux


----------



## Vince

So far it's a great sci-fi book. I love Karpyshyn's writing style. Can't wait for the game!


----------



## Leon

ohio_eric said:


> I'm a total Sagan fanboy.





myself, i'm lodged in a copy of Henry Rollins' _The Portable Henry Rollins_.


----------



## garcia3441

Next up is:

[*A Farewell to Arms*] and then [*For Whom the Bell Tolls*] both by Mr. Hemingway.


----------



## Naren

I finished reading "Mizuchi" yesterday. It was pretty good. So, earlier today I went and bought "Black House" by Stephen King and Peter Straub. I haven't started reading it yet, but I'll probably start either later today or sometime tomorrow. 

Sometime this week I'll probably buy a new Japanese book as well (since I'm usually reading 1 Japanese book and 1 English book at the same time and I just bought my new English book today). I have no idea what I'll get, but I'm thinking of either getting a book by Kadokawa Horror or reading "Hashire Merosu" which is the only Japanese book I have at my house that I haven't read yet.


----------



## garcia3441

*The Cartoon History of the Universe*- Larry Gonick


The Cartoon History of the Universe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Volsung

about a month ago:

The Great Hunt (WoT)-Robert Jordan
2010: Odyssey Two-Arthur C. Clarke

and about a week ago

The Gunslinger (Dark Tower I)-Stephen King


----------



## garcia3441

*The Encyclopedia of Serial Killers*- Michael Newton


----------



## technomancer

Dead Sea - Tim Curran


----------



## distressed_romeo

'Twilight' by William Gay
Some Brian Lumley short stories from 'Tales of the Primal Land'


----------



## garcia3441

*Farewell Summer*- Ray Bradbury


----------



## neon_black88

Stephen King - The Stand


----------



## String Seraphim

Red Harvest - By Dashiell Hammett 

Widely believed to be the inspiration to Akira Kurosawa'a Yoimbo and subsequently Sergio Leone's A Fist Full of Dollars and a bunch of other movies.


----------



## oompa

i have herman melvilles moby dick on audiotape on my mp3 at work just to understand the leviathan lyrics by mastodon better. slow at times but in general its good whalepornography.

its like watching gone in 60 seconds, where they refer everything from sex to food to cars and carparts.


----------



## technomancer

On Stranger Tides - Tim Powers


----------



## Naren

I finished all the other books I was reading and just recently started reading "Chiguhagu na buhin" by Shin'ichi Hoshi. His stories are always really interesting and cleverly written.


----------



## Shikaru

I bought "Kafka on the Shore" by Haruki Murakami yesterday, and finished it sometime this morning. I think I was reading for about 11 or 12 hours straight, but it was a very good book I thought.


----------



## Tombinator

Running on Emptiness: The Pathology of Civilization - John Zerzan
Taking the Red Pill: Science, Philosophy and Religion in The Matrix - Glenn Yeffeth and David Gerrold
Four Arguments for the Elimination of Television - Jerry Mander
Why We Lie: The Evolutionary Roots of Deception and the Unconscious Mind - David Livingstone Smith

I usually read multiple books simultaneously, and jot down notes, which helps to catalog, transfer and digest the information more thoroughly.


----------



## garcia3441

*Close to Shore: The Terrifying Shark Attacks of 1916*- Michael Capuzzo

These attacks are the inspiration for *Jaws.*


----------



## Vegetta

technomancer said:


> On Stranger Tides - Tim Powers



good book - I like The Anubis Gates A lot (one of my favs) 

I'm reading Malazan - first book - So far its pretty decent


----------



## technomancer

Touch the Dark - Karen Chance

Vegetta - yeah The Anubis Gates kicks serious ass... then again I have yet to read anything by Powers that didn't


----------



## Lucky Seven

Re-reading Arthur C. Clarke's Childhood's End

About halfway through with Jean-Paul Sartre's "Being and Nothingness"


----------



## garcia3441

*On The Road*- Jack Kerouac

*Building Wealth One House At A Time*- John W. Schaub


----------



## technomancer

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - J. K. Rowling  (actually finished this today)

Fallen Nation: Babylon Burning - James Curcio


----------



## distressed_romeo

'Faction Paradox: Erasing Sherlock' by Kelly Hale


----------



## garcia3441

*The Bourne Identity*- Robert Ludlum


----------



## kung_fu

Star Trek - "The Eugenics Wars: the rise and fall of Khan Noonien Singh" volume 2


----------



## Jason

"Offical what are you reading" by ss.org


----------



## Vegetta

Spook Country

Latest William Gibson Book - it is damn good.


----------



## Volsung

Started reading 'The Dragon Reborn' by Robert Jordan about a month & a half ago.


----------



## technomancer

Thin Air - Rachel Caine


----------



## butch

Just finished "Save Me From Myself" by Head.

Up next, "Happy Endings" by Jim Norton.

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## technomancer

Elric: The Making of a Sorcerer - Michael Moorcock & Walter Simonson (graphic novel)
Hawkmoon - Michael Moorcock (all 4 books in the series combined into one hardback)


----------



## Jachop

"Fevre Dream" by George R.R. Martin (or whatever the guys name was) and "The Divine Comedy" by Dante (in swedish though).


----------



## Kotex

Beowulf
The one with the original language on one page and the translation on the other.
Awesome book.


----------



## poisonelvis

the thinman,by dashiell hammett


----------



## Naren

Kotex said:


> Beowulf
> The one with the original language on one page and the translation on the other.
> Awesome book.



I read that one when I was in junior high. I liked to compare the original 900AD English with the modern translation. It was like trying to read Swedish.


----------



## Kotex

I thought the same thing when I first looked at it.


----------



## eleven59

I'm finally reading 1984 for the first time. It's cool  Then I'm planning a marathon re-read of all 7 Harry Potter books because I'm lame.


----------



## kung_fu

My copy of "One Long Tune: the life and music of Lenny Breau" just arrived in the mail, pretty good so far


----------



## distressed_romeo

In the process of finishing Storm Constantine's 'Wraeththu' trilogy. It's been pretty good, although the story's become a bit directionless in the third book.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Just started reading 'The Wasp Factory' by Ian M. Banks.


----------



## kung_fu

I went to the library yesterday, picked up _John Coltrane and the Jazz Revolution of the 1960s_ by Frank Kofsky


----------



## distressed_romeo

Just finished 'The Nameless' by Ramsey Campbell. Most of it was great, but the ending felt kinda rushed and insubstantial, like he got bored with writing it. I hate it when books end like that.


----------



## sakeido

I am still working on Deadhouse Gates. I've had it for like three months now and haven't managed to get past page 30 - no time


----------



## ohio_eric

I'm currently reading I am America (and so can you) by Stephen Colbert and I've been chewing off chapters of Howard Zinn's A People's History of the United States. Waiting on deck are The Essential Writings of Thomas Paine, Conessions by St Augustine and The Portable Henry Rollins. Yeah I'm a little behind in my reading.


----------



## garcia3441

Broken Government- John W. Dean

This book makes me so mad I can only read a chapter a day.


----------



## Volsung

About a month & a half ago or so, I finished:

The Dragon Reborn-Robert Jordan
New Spring-Robert Jordan

And right after those I started:

The Shadow Rising-Robert Jordan
The Running Man-Richard Bachman (Stephen King)
and
To Be The Man-"The Nature Boy" Ric Flair w/ Keith Elliot (WOOOOOOO!!!)


----------



## Zepp88

Still reading "Weaveworld" 


I don't have a whole lot of time to read anymore...


----------



## ElRay

Well, I just got notification that: Confessor: Chainfire Trilogy, Part 3 (Sword Of Truth, Book 11), by Terry Goodkind has shipped, so I'll be reading that as soon as it arrives. Probably wind-up tearing through it in a week, much to the detriment of other things that should be done.

Ray


----------



## Vegetta

I just picked up A Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin - I have had several people tell me the series is quite good and it actually has been very enjoyable so far. 

I prefer it a good deal more than Mountains of the Moon actually - Chris & Bob you may want to check it out.


----------



## Zepp88

Ah. I just finished reading Weaveworld....what an amazing story!


----------



## Zepp88

And now...cracking the cover of "The Hellbound Heart"


----------



## Zepp88

Finished "The Hellbound Heart" 

After reading it the film "Hellraiser" is a bit lacking to me....


Now I think I'll pick up "Cabal"?


----------



## distressed_romeo

Zepp88 said:


> Finished "The Hellbound Heart"
> 
> After reading it the film "Hellraiser" is a bit lacking to me....
> 
> 
> Now I think I'll pick up "Cabal"?



'Cabal's an awesome book. If you liked THH you'll love it. 

Currently reading 'The Dark Side of the Woods' by Ramsey Campbell.


----------



## Volsung

At this moment it's:

TSR--R. Jordan (still)
The Drawing of the Three--Stephen King
The Rock Says...--Dwayen "The Rock" Johnson w/ Joe Layden spock:...closest thing to "The Rock" eyebrow)


----------



## ogisha007

Recently read:
Hyperion by Dan Simmons
Fall of Hyperion by Dan Simmons

Currently reading:
Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
Dark Tower III - The Wastelands by Stephen King


----------



## kung_fu

"One Train Later" by Andy Summers


----------



## distressed_romeo

'20th Century Ghosts' by Joe Hill. Great collection of short stories. I hadn't realised this guy was Stephen King's son until quite recently...


----------



## Deschain

Desperation - Stephen King

Fuckin' loves it!!!!


----------



## sakeido

ogisha007 said:


> Recently read:
> Hyperion by Dan Simmons
> Fall of Hyperion by Dan Simmons
> 
> Currently reading:
> Northern Lights by Philip Pullman



The Hyperion books are some of my favorite sci fi novels of all time... the follow up pair, Endymion and Rise of Endymion are very good as well. And the Golden Compass series  

Right now I am reading No Country for Old Men


----------



## technomancer

The Dark Tower - Stephen King (FINALLY going to finish this series )


----------



## Drew

"Consider The Lobster, and other essays" by David Foster Wallace. 

Also, CIPM training material. :/


----------



## Makelele

Right now I'm not reading anything, but during the last 3 weeks I've read:

"Siege of Heaven" by Tom Harper

A book that takes place at the end of the first crusade. Really interesting, and a nice story.

"The Children of Húrin" by Tolkien

I was really surprised by this one as I expected it to be more like the Silmarillion, but it was a really exciting story and not just a long list of names like Silmarillion.

"The Cry of the Icemark" by Stuart Hill

Another fantasy book, which, while being a bit clichéd, has a good plot. I read it in about a day. 

"The Innocent Man" by John Grisham

A book about the justice system gone terribly wrong. It's just unbelievable that something like this has happened. This book really shows the worst parts of the capital punishment.


----------



## kung_fu

Just finished reading _Improvisation_ by Derek Bailey


----------



## F1Filter

"Tour Smart" - Martin Atkins


----------



## dream-thief

The Power That Preserves - Stephen Donaldson

By far the best Fantasy trilogy I've ever read (I've read LOTR, Earthsea, the keys to paradise, the wheel of time, etc.)

I really want to get the second trilogy of Donaldson's now, before I finish this one, But I'm so into I'll probably have it finished by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Uber Mega

Make Your Own Electric Guitar - Melvyn Hiscock 

...i'm the unofficial guru of Clancy, McNabb and Forsyth books btw


----------



## distressed_romeo

'The Illuminatus Triology': Robert Anton Wilson and Robert Shea.


----------



## biggness

"From the Corner of His Eye" Dean Koontz


----------



## progmetaldan

Feast For Crows- George R Martin

Can't wait for the next one by him is released, also looking forward to the final 'Wheel Of Time' novel...


----------



## CaptainD00M

The Legend of Death Walker by David Gemmel.

I just finished Legend so thought i'd keep up with Druss. It might be fairly formulaic but its better than some of the other trash out there. That and a big angry old guy with an Axe is just so metal


----------



## distressed_romeo

'Hero With A Thousand Faces' by Joseph Campbell...a fascinating read.


----------



## Shotglass

Haha I first misread the title as "Official What Are You Wearing Thread" and I was a little apprehensive.



The Lust Lizard of Melancholy Cove - Christopher Moore.
I just finished reading You Suck and Lamb by the same author.


----------



## Durero

distressed_romeo said:


> 'Hero With A Thousand Faces' by Joseph Campbell...a fascinating read.


 Joseph Campbell rules!

Have you seen the PBS series Power of Mythology? It's a great series of interviews with Campbell just before he died.


----------



## FortePenance

Diary of Anne Frank
Catch 22.

Classic books eh. 

I want to move onto the Illuminatus and A Dirty Job afterwards.


----------



## ibznorange

Currently Rereading underworld for class
fuckshit its a long book


----------



## Groff

I'm reading Contact Havest by Joseph Staten

...Yes a Halo book. I'm a dork, but I  the Halo story.


----------



## cadenhead

The complete Sherlock Holmes. 

Got it yesterday for $20.  Prety fat book so it should keep me buisy for a while here at work.


----------



## ibznorange

fogleman by aaron meghed


----------



## Drew

I'm re-reading Thomas Pynchon's "Gravity's Rainbow" for like the fourth or fifth time now. A fucking _awesome_ read, even if it's dense, seriously confusing, stream-of-consious-ish, and a degree in rocket science isn't actually required but is pretty damned helpful. 

Seriously, this or "Infinite Jest" is my favorite novel, and I'm sort of leaning towards Gravity's Rainbow this time around. The short version of the story is it's the tale of Thomas Slothrop, an American soldier stationed in London in WWII, and the british intelligence team who finds that a map of V-2 rocket impact sites in London corresponds exactly with a map of his sexual conquests Slothrop has been keeping over his desk, with a mean lag of about three days between conquest and impact. That's where it _starts_, anyhow. 

Eleven59, you should read this because if nothing else I think the title to The Tea Party's "The Interzone Mantras" is an oblique reference to this book.


----------



## Desecrated

Non-fiction;

Lillian Nordica's - Hints to Singers


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Heart-Shaped Box by Joe Hill. 
So far it is really awesome.


----------



## Naren

I'm rereading Stephen King's Dark Tower series again and I'm currently on "Wizard And Glass" (The Dark Tower IV). You read a lot of it differently when you know how it ends.


----------



## technomancer

The Dark Tower was awesome... up until the last book. That last book was proof that King has gotten too successful as his editor should have kicked his ass and made him rewrite it 

Just finished Homeland - R. A. Salvatore
Now reading Exile - R. A. Salvatore

I'm pretty much reading the entire Drizzt chronicles as I just picked them all up in the hardback combined collectors editions (everything up to the current Transitions series)


----------



## The Dark Wolf

The Drizzt series - pretty sub-par writing*, but one of the coolest (and most emulated ) literary characters ever. Shit, I'm playing a Dark Elf Ranger on Oblivion right now. Then I'll start Neverwinter Nights where I'll play a *gasp* dark elf ranger. 


*Way, WAY too many battle scenes. But eh. I've read most all the books, many times in fact.

I loved the last Dark Tower. Maybe my favorite book in the series. What an ending!


As for what I'm reading now...

1. *The Lies of Locke Lamora*, by Scott Lynch. Man alive, what a great book. Metal Ken read it, but I actually read the sequel first. Epic fantasy meets the caper novel. Like LotR mixed with Ocean's Eleven.
2. *The Greek Passion*, by Nikos Kazantzakis. Terrific book. A true classic, and a wonderful addition to my quest to become a high lit convert. Up next... Call It Sleep, by Henry Roth.
3. *Arnold: The Education of A Bodybuilder*, by Arnold Schwarzenegger. Great story of this supremely motivated guy, and a neat guide to his bodybuilding system.


There's other shit too, but those are the main things currently. As always. I'm reading like 4 or 5 books on evolution, psychology, and economics. Plus comic books!


----------



## technomancer

The Dark Wolf said:


> I loved the last Dark Tower. Maybe my favorite book in the series. What an ending!



The very end was absolutely fantastic... actually in retrospect the only things I truly hated were


Spoiler



King putting himself into the novels and the entire sequence with Dandelo.



Forgot I'm also reading:
Writing the Breakout Novel - Donald Maas
Java Concurrency in Practice - Brian Goetz etc


----------



## Naren

technomancer said:


> The very end was absolutely fantastic... actually in retrospect the only things I truly hated were
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> King putting himself into the novels and the entire sequence with Dandelo.



I've heard a lot of people say that that was one of the best parts of the whole series.

I actually liked it because it gave it this really out-there bizarre kind of feel (more than usual).

Reading through the series again (I'm a little over halfway through Wolves of the Calla), I can really appreciate how King ended the series and the little things that fit together perfectly, especially in the last few books, that I hadn't even noticed the first time through. It just shows me that the ending for the series was the only ending that was truly possible.

As for the things you disliked, I loved them both.


----------



## technomancer

Sojourn - R.A. Salvatore
Java & XML - Brett D. McLaughlin & Justin Edelson

TDW - hehe yeah I'm not looking for literature... I'm slinging code 8+ hours a day, followed by guitar practice and yard work... I'm looking for fun relaxing reading at this point 
Naren - obviously to each their own, but I've come to expect more/better from King over the years


----------



## the.godfather

Been re-reading 'Different Seasons' by Stephen King. Just an all-time classic.

I'd never read the book up until last year actually but have now read it a couple of times since then.


----------



## technomancer

The Crystal Shard - R. A. Salvatore
The History of British Magic After Crowley - Dave Evans
The Magus of Freemasonry: The Mysterious Life of Elias Ashmole - Tobias Churton


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

The Sirens of Titan- Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Groff

Still reading Halo: Contact Harvest. Great story! Only a few more pages to go.

EDIT: Finished it today.... Amazing book. Even if you've never played the games, it's an excellent sci-fi series of books.


----------



## technomancer

Streams of Silver - R. A. Salvatore


----------



## technomancer

The Halfling's Gem - R. A. Salvatore
The World of Shamanism - Roger Walsh, M.D., Ph.D.


----------



## technomancer

CodeSpell - Kelly McCullough


----------



## CooleyJr

Its not a book.. but im reading the text in a chatroom on Camfrog called All_Guitars_United


----------



## DelfinoPie

Reading a short story out of:

Necronomicon (collection of stories) - H.P Lovecraft

As well as:

War and Peace - Tolstoy


----------



## Buzz762

Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## progmetaldan

Well I just bought The 'Tamuli' Trilogy by David Eddings, so no doubt I'll be getting into that fairly soon...


----------



## MikeH

The Golden Compass for a short while. Wanted to see what all the hullabulloo was about. Not that great of a story. Still giving it a chance because I'm only about 95 pages in. Also, Hawkes Harbor by S.E. Hinton. And a few of Edgar Allen Poe's wokrs here and there. Just for inspiration.


----------



## technomancer

The Legacy - R. A. Salvatore


----------



## progmetaldan

Started reading 'Domes Of Fire' from 'The Tamuli' trilogy by David Eddings...


----------



## Uber Mega

Finally got around to reading "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?" by Philip k. Dick. It's nothing like Bladerunner (one of my favorite films), only very loosely based on it and it's difficult to get the same imagery from the book and the film...the cyber-punk dystopian look of the film is brilliant. The story goes much deeper in the book than the film though, with many more moral questions raised and plenty of back story that can be called on when watching Bladerunner.

Decent book, anyway.


----------



## Naren

Right now I'm reading a Japanese novel called "Tunnel" by Tatsuya Yoshimura. So far, it's pretty interesting, but the first chapter had so many Japanese horror stereotypes in it, that I almost thought "Can't you try something a little more original?"

I tend to read the Kadokawa Bunko Horror books because, even if they're long (for a Japanese book. Like 600-700 pages), I still find them very enjoyable to read and I find myself flying through them. The last one I read before this one was "Mizuchi" which had a lot of really difficult words and ancient writing patterns, excerpts from the kojiki (the oldest surviving book in Japan from around 650-700 AD). That book, however, was very very unique and different and was unlike any horror story I've ever read before.


----------



## Uber Mega

The Audacity of Hope - Barack Obama, and Man in the High Castle - Philip K. Dick.

After I've finished these I start the daunting ideal of reading King's 'The Dark Tower', something i've never read...the 7 books are sat staring at me from the book case


----------



## DelfinoPie

"Filth" by Irvine Welsh.

Well going to be starting it today as I bought it yesterday and love everything I've read by him so far


----------



## technomancer

Starless Night - R. A. Salvatore


----------



## technomancer

Siege of Darkness - R. A. Salvatore


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

I just finished reading 'Your Inner Fish' by Neil Shubin. It's a history of the evolution of the human body that goes back WAYYY before apes. It's non-technical, has lots of diagrams and is funny.


----------



## kung_fu

I've been on a comic book kick lately.

Just finished reading "The Death of The NEW GODS" series


----------



## Desecrated

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/movies-books-tv-media/62564-books-i-have-them-2.html#post1157206

Next 2 weeks share of reading.


----------



## technomancer

The Strange Cases of Rudolph Pearson - William Jones
The Klarkash-Ton Cycle - Clark Ashton Smith


----------



## Vegetta

The Chronicles of the Black Company by Glenn Cook

Full of Win - You Malazan fans would probably really enjoy this series


----------



## Shotglass

Just about done Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy, entirely. I don't know yet what I'm going to read after this. I am almost debating on rereading the Book of Mormon. Always good for a laugh.


----------



## eleven59

The Stand


----------



## technomancer

Passage to Dawn - R. A. Salvatore


----------



## Brendan G

A brief history of time + The universe in a nutshell by Stephen Hawking.


----------



## gaunten

reading now: stieg larsson: flickan som lekte med elden (the girl who played with fire)
I read his first book a few weeks ago, it was pretty darn good (even though I usually don't like the concept of swedish criminal romans, such as beck, wallander, van weeteren etc, but this turned out to not be a book of that character)
this is a continuing story with the same characters, and it seems like it will be at least as good as the last one, I've only read about 10% of the book so far.

I will try to get my hands on some terry pratchett and neil gaiman soon. my brother has EVERY book by terry, so I can probably borrow them from him.


----------



## technomancer

The Case of Charles Dexter Ward - H. P. Lovecraft


----------



## jymellis

jym


----------



## technomancer

Alhazred - Donald Tyson


----------



## atimoc

technomancer said:


> The Case of Charles Dexter Ward - H. P. Lovecraft



Just finished this two weeks ago. I liked how Lovecraft builds up the atmosphere throughout the story. Also finished Sun Tzu's Art of War yesterday, which was an interesting read from not just warfare but also business and management perspective.

Now working on Kurt Vonnegut's Player Piano. I've only gone through chapter one, so not much to comment on just yet.


----------



## El Caco

Shotglass said:


> Just about done Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy, entirely. I don't know yet what I'm going to read after this. I am almost debating on rereading the Book of Mormon. Always good for a laugh.



I could not finish the book of Moron, It was just too frustrating. I can't understand how anyone could read it and believe it, I can understand people missing the contradictions in the Bible, you have to study it pretty thoroughly to notice them but the book of Moron will contradict itself in consecutive sentences.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar

Everybody on here is always raving about the Malazan books. I just started _Gardens Of The Moon_ yesterday.


----------



## technomancer

Threshold - Caitlin R. Kiernan


----------



## Lucky Seven

Reading Dune for the third time.


----------



## DelfinoPie

A collection of Ernest Hemingway's short stories every now and again

I'm also reading a lot of stuff published by the DSA for people who want to ride motorbikes.


----------



## Shotglass

I'm reading The Hobbit now.



s7eve said:


> I could not finish the book of Moron, It was just too frustrating. I can't understand how anyone could read it and believe it, I can understand people missing the contradictions in the Bible, you have to study it pretty thoroughly to notice them but the book of Moron will contradict itself in consecutive sentences.



You're not wrong. I haven't read the Book since I was 11 or 12 years old. I was living with my Father and Stepmother, and they were Mormon, and once you hit about 12 years of age in a Mormon household you pretty well have to become Mormon yourself or you're shunned. I was a kid who wanted to do the "right" thing by my parents eyes, so I kind of went with it. I was baptized, but for the few months before my baptism I had to study with Missionaries and take tests and read the Book. It was pretty intense. I want to reread it because I'm sure that because of my age, there were a lot of subtle contradictions I missed the first time around.


----------



## distressed_romeo

'The Scarlet Letter' by Nathaniel Hawthorne.

Pretty good so far. It's actually one I'm reading for uni, but I've wanted to read it for a while now, so it's all cool.


----------



## Zepp88

I remember enjoying "The Scarlet Letter" when I read it in school.

Right now I'm reading "The Thief Of Always" by Clive Barker, it's the first Barker book I read and I haven't read it in quite some time.


----------



## Sebastian

"No Mercy - The real history of the band - SLAYER" by Jarek Szubrych


----------



## auxioluck

The Silmarillion--Tolkien


----------



## Jachop

"Shantaram" by Gregory David Roberts... It's decent. Entertaining at least!


----------



## technomancer

Low Red Moon - Caitlin R. Kiernan


----------



## Volsung

After a spell of reading nothing due to wasting too much free time on roms, etc, I've picked up:

The Fires of Heaven-Robert Jordan

Hitman: My Real Life in the Cartoon World of Wrestling-Bret "The Hitman" Hart


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Twilight by Stephanie Meyer.


----------



## dayNage

Nothing Feels Good by Andy Greenwald


----------



## SERAPHEUM

Conan the Cimerian comics and the Best of H.P. Lovecraft


----------



## Brendan G

Thus Spoke ZaraThustra-Friedrich Nietzsche and a collection of stories by H.P. Lovecraft, I'm reading some other things, but those are what I'm reading the most.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

Charlotte Delbo's Auschwitz and After


----------



## Naren

Just finished reading "Deadhouse Gates" by Steven Erikson. Now I'm reading "The Stand" by Stephen King.


----------



## Minoin

Dante's Divine Comedy


----------



## arktan

1984


----------



## BigFlannel

"Odd Thomas" by Dean Koontz


----------



## vampiregenocide

Lee Harper 'To Kill A Mockingbird'


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

"I Hope They Serve Beer in Hell" by Tucker Max.


----------



## progmetaldan

Just read: 'Against All Odds- My Story' by Chuck Norris

Now I've just requested the library put on hold the 5 books of the Belgariad by David Eddings. I've read The Elenium and The Tamuli, looking forward to reading these and then The Mallorean...


----------



## -K4G-

Just Finished: The Hard Way by Lee Child
Just Started: Killing Floor by Lee Child.


----------



## Carrion

Casino Royale by Ian Fleming


----------



## God Hand Apostle

The Society of the Spectacle - Guy Debord


----------



## gatesofcarnage

The Book of The Dead-EA Budge


----------



## hairychris

Just finished Lords of Chaos, as lent to me by Lozek last week.

Hahahaha @ crazy Norweigans.


----------



## Wulf

*When the Autumn Moon Is Bright: The Autobiography of a Werewolf Hunter - by Brian Easton*


----------



## Wulf

Castaways - Brian Keene


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Infected by Scott Sigler


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Contagious by Scott Sigler


----------



## progmetaldan

Currently reading through 'The Mallorean' by David Eddings, but somebody hasn't returned the second book to the library, so I've read book 1, I've got all the others, but I can't continue til it arrives back!?!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Some Robert E. Howard stories.


----------



## Daemoniac

The Axis Trilogy by Sara Douglas


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Re-reading The Heroin Diaries by Nikki Sixx.


----------



## Martin_777

The Camel Club by David Baldacci



Publishers Weekly said:


> Arab terrorists, nuclear threat and political perfidy drive bestselling Baldacci's latest. The Camel Club, a four-man group of Washington, D.C., misfits (their leader has taken the ironic pseudonym "Oliver Stone") gathers every week to discuss political conspiracies they believe exist and what actions they might take. One night, while meeting on Roosevelt Island in the middle of the Potomac River, club members witness the murder of Secret Service employee Patrick Johnson, thus thrusting the wacky crew into the middle of a bigger conspiracy than they could ever have imagined. There are scores of characters and subplots to keep track of while the story veers back and forth between venues and villains, forcing readers to remain alert yet patient while awaiting the high-concept payoff. When it finally appears, it's a doozy: kidnappers who harm no one and are reasonable people with a legitimate gripe bring the U.S. to the verge of nuking Damascus. Baldacci maintains interest during the long buildup by supplying fascinating historical facts, amusing characters, high-tech spy lore and the backstories of his super agents, both good and evil. As fans of this writer know, years of experience have made him an author who promises a good story and then delivers it


----------



## progmetaldan

I'm reading 'The First King Of Shannara' by Terry Brooks, and then shall read The Shannara Trilogy which comes after it...


----------



## ShadyDavey

I've currently embarked on a quest to re-read any Stephen King material I have in the house, and to track down a few bits I don't have so that I can get up to date with his work....which includes trying to steal copies of the whole Dark Tower series as I've been waiting for the opportunity to read it all in one fell swoop.

I absolutely love Stephen King for the simple pleasure of reading a wonderfully told and inventive story with incredible characterisation. There are other authors with perhaps more intellectual credentials, or higher critical and technical regard but none that can drag me back time after time to read something I already know by heart.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

The Demon in the Freezer by Richard Preston


----------



## Cyco Nino

Save me from myself by Brian Welch


----------



## progmetaldan

Currently reading 'The Bourne Identity' by Robert Ludlum. Whilst the movies are awesome, they just don't have the anywhere near the depth of story telling that the books do. And almost a totally different plot anyway...


----------



## Senensis

Currently going through most of Terry Pratchet's work I can get my hands on in english. <3


----------



## Metaljim

I'm currently reading: 'The Diamond age' by Neal Stephenson, 'The Sun Also Rises' by Ernest Hemingway, 'Mort' by Terry Pratchet, and 'Dune' by Frank Herbert.


----------



## D_Backz

At the moment I'm whittling through Ulysses by James Joyce, alongside a re-read of Norwegian Wood by Haruki Murakami which I'm cross referencing with my &#12370;&#12435;&#12365; books and kanji dictionaries, as I'm trying to get a handle back on &#26085;&#26412;&#35486;.

Last book that I finished that I would recommend would be the New York Trilogy, by Paul Auster, an American existentialist writer.

Do other people tend to juggle many books at once? Considering this, I have a lot of Fitzgerald, Philip K Dick, and Aristophanes that's still to be read, which I will systematically plough through after I have my last exam this coming Thursday - the long summer before university awaits.


----------



## Azyiu

Just got done re-reading Phil Jackson's Last Season.

Am now re-reading Jacky Gunn, Jim Jenkins' Queen: As It Began. Man, I can't believe it is the first time I am re-reading it since 1995 or 1996... I love Queen and this is probably one of the best books about their story.


----------



## Holy Katana

I've been reading a lot this summer. Right now, I'm reading _White Noise_ by Don DeLillo, and _The Rest is Noise: Listening to the Twentieth Century_ by Alex Ross. I just finished _Choke_ by Chuck Palahniuk yesterday, and finished his new one, _Pygmy_, a few weeks ago.


----------



## caughtinamosh

"Angels and Demons" by Dan Brown, although I'm finding the style of writing to be banal and insipid.


----------



## trenolds39

Currently reading the Necroscope series by Brian Lumley, as well as the Dark Tower series. I forgot how much I like fiction after reading so many Cosmology and Modern Physics books.


----------



## vontetzianos

Interview with a Vampire by Anne Rice.


----------



## Gamba

Tennyson's poetry.


----------



## RenegadeDave

Atlas Shrugged.


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Dark Tower vol.3


----------



## Demiurge

Holy Katana said:


> I just finished _Choke_ by Chuck Palahniuk yesterday, and finished his new one, _Pygmy_, a few weeks ago.



Crap, he's put out another one! Dude is on a tear. It seems like _Rant_ came out a year ago. How was it?

Just finished _Infinite Jest_ by David Foster Wallace. It's one of those books where you don't know if you can read another book because you know that you won't love the next book as much as this one. There's a website with articles and a forum for a bunch of people who are spending the summer reading the book- infinitesummer.org, so I can continue my obsession for a couple more months.

That said, I've started Pychon's _Gravity's Rainbow_... guess I'm just working my way through some "Important Books" to make up for all the time spent reading books about Atlantis, Rasputin, and mummies from the Barnes & Noble bargain bin in the past few years.


----------



## telecaster90

In the midst of Nietzsche's Thus Spoke Zarathustra, the Kaufmann translation


----------



## Bungle

Emergency by Neil Strauss, Nineteen Eighty Four, Brave New World and Princess Bride. Loved Emergency, Princess Bride and I thought Nineteen Eighty Four was great. I'm afraid to say I wasnt' a huge fan of Brave New World though, but I'm still glad I read it.


----------



## rockitmarty

i am guilty of reading Twilight.  i had to see what the hype was about...its actually quite good


----------



## crazzycat87

"Act like a lady, think like a man" Steve Harvey


----------



## kung_fu

I just picked up "The Holographic Universe" by Michael Talbot. Interesting stuff so far


----------



## JBroll

It's a shame Talbot is the kind of nut who can take perfectly valid science and decide that ancient mysticism belongs right in the middle of it...












Jeff


----------



## Daemoniac

The Axis Trilogy by Sara Douglas 

Great series if you ever get a chance  Theres a second trilogy that comes after it too called "The Wayfarer Redemption".


----------



## vontetzianos




----------



## distressed_romeo

Mostly a mountain of Wierd Fiction and related criticism for my disertation. A few gems I've discovered along the way, on top of the usual stuff by Lovecraft and Poe...

T.E.D Klein: 'The Events At Poroth Farm'
Frank Belknap Long: 'The Hounds of Tindalos'
Fitz Leiber: 'The Terror From The Depths' and 'The Girl With The Hungry Eyes'
Walter de la Mare: 'Seaton's Aunt'
Ramsey Campbell: 'Cold Print'
Robert W. Chambers: 'In The Court of the Dragon' and 'The Yellow Sign'
Gary Myers: 'The Big Picture'
Thomas Ligotti: pretty much everything.
Colin Wilson: 'The Return of the Lloigor'
Algernon Blackwood: 'The Willows' and 'The Wendigo'


Also reread one of the old Doctor Who novels (Alien Bodies), which took me back to my youth.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Frank Belknap Long and Fritz Leiber are just fantastic - the latter was referred to as "The best fantasy author in America" by Michael Moorcock and that's without even examining his other fiction..great indeed. 


Today, I am mainly reading "The Cornelius Quarter" by Michael Moorcock.



vontetzianos said:


>



I literally just re-read Interview with the Vampire, The Vampire Lestat, Queen of the Damned, Memnoch the Devil and Tale of the Body Thief. I didn't re-read Ramses the Damned....I couldn't find Lasher.

Was quite a fan of Anne Rice when I was in my mid 20's and an incorrigible Goth......it was the big shirts that did It.......

Although I did find a bunch of De Sade books that I had forgotten about in my searching so I may well re-read those.


----------



## distressed_romeo

I still need to read Lasher and the other Mayfair Witches novels...

Loves me some Anne Rice... Even Violin, which everyone else seems to hate.


----------



## ShadyDavey

If I could find it then you could have it with pleasure dude  

I did just however find my "Swords" series by Fritz Leiber so I'll re-read those fairly soon.


----------



## distressed_romeo

ShadyDavey said:


> If I could find it then you could have it with pleasure dude
> 
> I did just however find my "Swords" series by Fritz Leiber so I'll re-read those fairly soon.



Cheers dude!

Fitz Leiber = pure win! Just been writing on him recently...


----------



## vontetzianos

ShadyDavey said:


> I literally just re-read Interview with the Vampire, The Vampire Lestat, Queen of the Damned, Memnoch the Devil and Tale of the Body Thief. I didn't re-read Ramses the Damned....I couldn't find Lasher.
> 
> Was quite a fan of Anne Rice when I was in my mid 20's and an incorrigible Goth......it was the big shirts that did It.......
> 
> Although I did find a bunch of De Sade books that I had forgotten about in my searching so I may well re-read those.


 
Yeah man they are very interesting reads. I only really started reading Anne Rice a few months ago after I re-watched a few of the movies adapted from the books.

I find them very fun and interesting but they are quite complicated and I think sophisticated vampire books, so I have to really slow down to get the picture, so naturally it takes me forever to read.


----------



## keeper006

The Greek Myths- Robert Graves
Typee- Melville


----------



## ShadyDavey

vontetzianos said:


> Yeah man they are very interesting reads. I only really started reading Anne Rice a few months ago after I re-watched a few of the movies adapted from the books.
> 
> I find them very fun and interesting but they are quite complicated and I think sophisticated vampire books, so I have to really slow down to get the picture, so naturally it takes me forever to read.



The films are quite divergent from the books (Marius isn't Lestat's sire, Akasha doesn't die exactly like that, Armand stitches Claudia's head onto the woman's body before he puts her out in the sunlight in Paris....) but given the space alloted to each film and the fairly substantial plot in each book it's no suprise that they cut corners. 

I'm sure you'll totally enjoy em


----------



## Auyard

I've been reading a few by Glen Cook.

The Chronicles of the Black Company 
The Black Company Goes South

Really good stuff, trying to find the rest of the books to finish them.


----------



## Brendan G

I'm currently reading "The Fabric of the Cosmos" by Brian Greene, it's really good if you're interested in physics. The next book I'm planning on reading is "Notes from the Underground" by Fyodor Dostoevsky.


----------



## kung_fu

JBroll said:


> It's a shame Talbot is the kind of nut who can take perfectly valid science and decide that ancient mysticism belongs right in the middle of it...
> 
> Jeff



I'm not quite through it yet, but still a very interesting read. The first chapter was cool, where he introduced the theories of Bohm and Pribram. Shortly thereafter, science exits the conversation and Talbot says something to the effect of "Okay guys, i have a confession to make...........I see dead people"


----------



## JBroll

Yeah, there's something really wrong when people can't get interested in science until there are demons and mindreaders thrown in for no good reason at all.

Check out Brian Greene's books if you liked the actual science.

Jeff


----------



## distressed_romeo

keeper006 said:


> The Greek Myths- Robert Graves
> Typee- Melville



Excellent call on Graves. I have no idea how many times I've read that...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Rereading Slaughter-House Five by the great Vonnegut.


----------



## distressed_romeo

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Rereading Slaughter-House Five by the great Vonnegut.



One of my favourites.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Running man, stephen king.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

What is the What by Dave Eggers.


----------



## phaeded0ut

"Dead Aid" by Dambisa Moyo. I highly recommend this book if you're looking into doing the Peace Corps or Charity Work thing.


----------



## ToniS

The Hobbit


----------



## Azyiu

Currently I am re-reading Laura Jackson's Queen & I (The Brian May Story)


----------



## rodia

Some crazy shit, actually: Avis - God and the creative imagination: metaphor, symbol and myth in religion and theology
Soon gonna finish it, and then I'm re-reading for the fourth time Dostoyevsky's The Possessed


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I am on a Vonnegut kick so I am re-reading The Sirens of Titan.


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## shredfreak




----------



## shredfreak

and the next one arrived, i really should pay more attention to college stuff or i'll get screwed over in the long run lmao.


----------



## -mouse-

I'm really lovin' on Stephen King's Dark Tower series... Going to the library soon to get the 3rd one


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Just finished the Long Halloween by Jeff Loeb and illustrated by Tim Sale.  I love Batman even more after this and will probably go tomorrow and pick up The Haunted Knight.


----------



## phaeded0ut

"Going Rouge," edited by Richard Kim and Betsy Reed. Buy Going Rouge : ORBooks
I laughed, I cried, I cringed and then laughed, again... This latter laugh was cut short by an angry neighbor wanting me to be quiet.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

long book, is the 28th S.K I read.


----------



## lovejenete

I'm just finished with "Mugabe" by David Smith & Colin Simpson (1981).


----------



## Arminius




----------



## Demeyes

I've been reading the Song of fire and Ice by Georgre R.R.Martin. It's a fantastic series. I'm onto book 4 as of last night. It's hard to put these books down!


----------



## conorreich

i started reading stephen king's "under the dome" about a week ago and have gotten through maybe 500 pages. great so far check it out.



p.s. he didnt copy the simpsons


----------



## Prydogga

conorreich said:


> i started reading stephen king's "under the dome" about a week ago and have gotten through maybe 500 pages. great so far check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. he didnt copy the simpsons








SIMPSONS DID IT! SIMPSONS DID IT!

/OT


Right now Im reading The Bourne Identity, and no, not because of the movies, I've never seen them.


----------



## synrgy

These are the last two books I was completely riveted to:











I can't speak highly enough of either. Both are giant 900+ page epics, and yet I blew through each, completely unable to put them down. I'm looking into more books by the same author now.

Currently, I'm slowly making my way through this:






Unfortunately, it's not nearly as cool as the title seemed to imply. The liner notes reference conferences hosted by the Dalai Lama, but he has no presence in the actual content of the book. 

I also re-read these over and over again on a constant basis:

the Tao te Ching
the Book of Five Rings

I don't see those two as being linear reads. They're more like, "read a page, reflect on it for a few days, then read another page".


----------



## TomParenteau

Guitar Player and Grassroots Motorsports magazines, of course!


----------



## conorreich

Prydogga said:


> SIMPSONS DID IT! SIMPSONS DID IT!
> 
> /OT
> 
> 
> Right now Im reading The Bourne Identity, and no, not because of the movies, I've never seen them.


dammit why didnt i see that coming 

lmao


----------



## Tiger

I got two booksamillion gift cards and I used them to buy books Ive already read but wanted in my library.

The Chomsky - Foucault Debate 
See a Grown Man Cry by Henry Rollins
Natasha's Dance by Orlando Figes
Your Government Failed You by Richard A. Clarke

Excited, havent read the first two in years.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

I'm currently reading the Necronomicon: Commemorative edition.

The stories are genuinely creepy as opposed to scary, but then I've never read a horror book that I found "scary" any way, so creepy is good. The latent racism is quite obvious and in your face -everything from plot themes to character descriptions are full of it. I just read "The shadow over Innsmouth" today, which itself is a vehicle for Lovecraft to export his feelings about mixed race couples and half-cast children. Saying as the era he was writing in was a time of socially-acceptable racism, I'm certainly not going to get up in arms about it, espescially as the stories are amazing!

My christmas reading list has increased though and I currently have the following to work through.

A book about the career of a Home Office Pathologist
A book about Japanese cuisine
a book about Hitchhiking in Japan
A thai cook book
the Wagamama (asian restaurant chain) cook book
Driven to Distraction by Jeremy Clarkson (one of the most un-PC, downright funny and learned men when it comes to cars)

and a big book called "Velocity - the history of supercars", which is awesome.


----------



## tacotiklah

Just finished reading both Executive Orders and The Bear and The Dragon by Tom Clancy last week. This week I'm working on the lord of the rings (all 3 books) for the umpteenth time. I really need some new books to read.


----------



## Randy

Just got an early birthday present from my beautiful better half:











It's over 700 pages of B/W action and craziness. I've been a fan of Scud since I was a kid, but never had the means or ability to collect the whole series. Also, it went unfinished for about 10 years... so this has been a long time in the making for me. Finally, Schrab collected the entire thing into an Ominbus, including the previously unwritten finale. Thanks again to Amanda for an awesome gift.


----------



## White Cluster

I finally got around to reading Dan Brown's "The Lost Symbol".It was meh compared to TDVC and AaD.
Just starting "The Plot Against America"by Philip Roth(I love his books).


----------



## JBroll

The Plot Against America was... interesting.

Jeff


----------



## Axel_Blaze

Rainbow Six by Tom Clancy (obviously)


----------



## Alien DNA

Hidden Truth - Forbidden Knowledge by Steven m. Greer M.D


----------



## Les Paul Gibson

Imajica by Clive Barker for the 3rd time, hopefully I will finish it...who else has read this??


----------



## espman

just started Nietzsche's "Beyond Good and Evil"
so far i'd give it 4.5/5, only because i've spent hours on one page trying to figure out what he is actually saying


----------



## TruthDose

The Power of Now by Eckhart Tolle

Recommended by Paul Masvidal


great book!


----------



## Les Paul Gibson

TruthDose said:


> The Power of Now by Eckhart Tolle
> 
> Recommended by Paul Masvidal
> 
> 
> great book!



amazing book-


----------



## The Somberlain

Point Counter Point by Aldous Huxley, a wonderfully biting satire on upper-class intellectual life in interwar Britain. 

Next up is either some Kafka or Joyce.


----------



## Wolfv11

Currently reading Xenocide by Orson Scott Card.

If anyone wants some crazy philosophical SF, check out Calculating God by Robert J. Sawyer, it will make both believers and non-believers think. I myself dont believe in a god but that book really made me think about some things!


----------



## The Somberlain

espman said:


> just started Nietzsche's "Beyond Good and Evil"
> so far i'd give it 4.5/5, only because i've spent hours on one page trying to figure out what he is actually saying



If you haven't read Leviathan by Hobbes yet, I highly recommend it. Same idea, but giving some civic responsibility to the Ubermensch


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'm currently re-reading Robert Bloch's "Psycho" and I plan on finishing "Psycho House" which I started last year, but never finished it.



Spoiler



One of the big differences between Bloch's novel and Hitchcock's film are that the novel almost gives away the twist in the first chapter. Also, Norman is 40 and crass in the novel, whereas he is 20 and well-mannered in the film. The last big difference is that Norman's freakouts in the book are brought on by bright bathroom lighting reflected off of a mirror.

Another thing, it's kinda obvious that Norman's mother is in his head in the novel, and whereas the film's twist works because Anthony Perkins was so skinny, etc., the book's version doesn't really work because Norman is fat, nor does he crossdress if I remember right. However, this adds another dimension to the book because at one point he says "Yes, I'm Norma Bates" as if he's over-compensating and trying to convince himself as much as he is trying to convince others.


 
Anyways, if you haven't read Bloch's novella, it's only about 125 pages, and well worth a read. As for the two sequels...

Psycho II is a commentary on people being obsessed with death and the macabre, because it revolves around a movie that Norman is trying to stop [sorta like the movie within a movie in Scream 2]. The reason this book sucks is because of the half-assed twist at the end. Perhaps Bloch is trying to mock Hitchcock's reveal in Psycho.

And Psycho House is a commentary on how Universal turned the Psycho mansion and motel into a tourist attraction and mechanizing the Psycho sequels into a paint by numbers slasher flick.


----------



## shadowlife

Currently reading "The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo" and a novel called "The Gray Man".

Most powerful non-fiction book i've read recently was "Columbine" by Dave Cullen. Highly recommended.


----------



## The Somberlain

Picked up Leviathan again and I'm in the midst of a huge T.S. Eliot project. I'm also trying to think of a way to pick up Also Spake Zasthura without alarming my uber catholic parents


----------



## kung_fu

Crime and Punishment


----------



## ShadyDavey

I've read quite a fair amount of what I might lovingly term "Fantasy by Numbers" lately although the first series doesn't really deserve that title..

Glen Cook - The Black Company (all 9 books)

Quite an interesting take on a fairly common fantasy premise that, while not as good as I recall, did bear finishing.

Stephen King - Duma Key and The Dome

I've been a King fan for a long time and although I don't enjoy _everything_ he's written these two are great entertainment....with the possible exception of the ending of The Dome..

The Road - good movie, BETTER book


----------



## Skyblue

the new Dan Brown book, The Lost Symbol. 
saw it on the library so I decided I'll give it a go, his books are pretty nice as a past time~


----------



## shadowlife

Just finished "A Simple Plan" by Scott Smith.
I don't think i've ever hated a fictional character as much as i did the main character in this story. I was pretty much forcing myself to finish it, although i will say by the last 1/4 of the book, i was into it, waiting to see what would happen. It did make me think about what i'd be willing to do/not do for money.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Currently, I am reading "Deviant", which is a book about Ed Gein.


----------



## Aurochs34

...a few at the moment:

&#1043;&#1080;&#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1073;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086;&#1080;&#1076; &#1080;&#1085;&#1078;&#1077;&#1085;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072; &#1043;&#1072;&#1088;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072; (The Garin Death Ray) - Tolstoi

Baby Cat-Face - Gifford (great book...read it.)

Poésie africaine et engagement - Dia


----------



## Hellbound

Well being that I was one of the few that absolutely loved the movie "Shutter Island" I decided to buy the novel. So far I'm liking it.


----------



## Netherhound

The Archetypes and The Collective Unconscious by Carl Jung

Good stuff


----------



## Hollowman

Hell's Aquarium from the Meg series by Steve Alten is finished. now, I have to wait for The Night Stalkers.


----------



## MFB

Finished up "Slaughter House Five" by Kurt Vonnegut a few days ago, and have been starting "Galapagos" as well


----------



## auxioluck

Reading through "The Wheel of Time" by Carlos Castaneda again.


----------



## MFB

auxioluck said:


> Reading through "The Wheel of Time" by Carlos Castaneda again.



Didn't Robert Jordan write "The Wheel of Time" or am I just completely insane?


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> Didn't Robert Jordan write "The Wheel of Time" or am I just completely insane?



The Wheel of Time - Castaneda: a book on Mexican Shamanism

The Wheel of Time - Jordan: a lengthy series of fantasy books

Currently reading a lot of Lovecraft myself

PS - we need a  smiley


----------



## shadowlife

"Born to Run" by Christopher McDougall
Highly recommended.

"61 Hours" by Lee Child
Not as good as the last reacher novel ("Gone Tomorrow'), but still an entertaining book.


----------



## Origin

Roadside Picnic, classic SF novella that inspired a fantastic (imo) movie and game series


----------



## matty2fatty

The Plague by Albert Camus, just finished Thus Spoke Zarathustra by Neitzsche


----------



## Demeyes

At the moment I'm reading Magician by Raymond E. Feist. I just need to spend a little more time reading and a little less on my laptop so I can finish it.


----------



## fitforanautopsy

Les Miserables- Victor Hugo


----------



## silentrage

Going to start on this, Accelerando (novel) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## vampiregenocide

Halo : The Cole Protocol - Tobias S. Buckwell


----------



## right_to_rage

reading Oryx and Crake by Margaret Atwood for class


----------



## espman

Just about finished Leviathan, gonna be starting on Neitzsche's Geneology of Morals in a couple days


----------



## Brendan G

espman said:


> Just about finished Leviathan, gonna be starting on Neitzsche's Geneology of Morals in a couple days


Get the version that is translated Walter Kaufmann, he's generally the man to go to when reading Nietzsche.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Working through:
The complete Fiction of H.P Lovecraft
The complete stories of Franz Kafka
The Trial by Kafka
A Brief History of Time by Stephen Hawking



Kind of spread out right now.


----------



## Brendan G

highlordmugfug said:


> Working through:
> The complete Fiction of H.P Lovecraft
> The complete stories of Franz Kafka
> The Trial by Kafka
> A Brief History of Time by Stephen Hawking
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of spread out right now.


A Brief History of Time is my favorite book. It is the book that got me into physics.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Brendan G said:


> A Brief History of Time is my favorite book. It is the book that got me into physics.


I'm trying to learn more, I have A Brief History of Time, The Universe in a Nutshell, and Nuclear Physics in a Nutshell (Carlos A. Bertulani).


----------



## JBroll

Feynman's "The Character Of Physical Law" will really come in handy - it's not about the newest shiny physics toys, but it should still be considered essential reading.

EDIT: In general, any Feynman book you can follow will be a great read. Some things (his memoirs and letters) aren't, strictly speaking, physics, some things are general-audience, and there's a whole range of 'real' physics works (from the basic Lectures on Physics, for a freshman physics sequence, to advanced graduate studies and, of course, research papers) so you should be able to find plenty of great things to read in his little section at your local bookstore.

Jeff


----------



## highlordmugfug

Thanks again Jeff.


----------



## josh pelican

501 Most Notorious Crimes by Paul Donnelley.

As much as I love true crime, I have been irritated a few times because Paul is a fucking moron and so are the publishers. There are many errors with syntax with this book. I should have wrote it.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Just started reading the harry potter lot again. Never actually read all of them cover to cover. Might as well make a start!


----------



## Babbaloomusic

Just started reading "Wordy Shipmates" by Sarah Vowell --- I'm already in love with the way she writes.


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek

Currently reading The Whisperer in Darkness by H.P Lovecraft - good to read on the train home from work lol
I forgot how freakishly dark some of his stories are - so far, The Case of Charles Dexter Ward is my favourite


----------



## kung_fu

The Brothers Karamazov - Fyodor Dostoevsky
Bruce Lee: The Art Of Expressing The Human Body - John Little


----------



## Mexi

I'm just about done reading Cormac McCarthy's _The Road_. a very good book, albeit bleak


----------



## kung_fu

just read David Cross' "I drink for a Reason"


----------



## Randy

Been picking through The Cosmic Connection by Carl Sagan lately. Just wrapping up the Pale Blue Dot audiobook as well.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Currently working my way through this behemoth of a biography.


----------



## nojyeloot

Reading:






Listening to:






Pacing myself and getting ready for books 12, 13 & 14 (2012 ETA)


----------



## Demeyes

Right now I'm reading Servant of the Empire by Raymond Feist. It's Book 2 of the empire trilogy, so far I'm finding it a little slow going but it has it's moments.


----------



## Meinrad

T2: Infiltrator by S.M. Stirling.


----------



## sakeido

I don't have time to read right now, but I'm listening to the Golden Compass trilogy on audiobook. They did a fantastic job with it - Philip Pullman (the author) is also an awesome narrator and the voice cast is pretty good.

I recently destroyed the entire Temeraire series, took me about two or three days per book.


----------



## Pauly

A Short History of Nearly Everything by Bill Bryson. If you're a fan of digestible science and being made to feel insignificant yet lucky to exist in the grand scheme of things, this book is for you.


----------



## nojyeloot

FYI - This comes out this Tuesday , the 31st. This is the guy who took over the Wheel of Time series when Jordan died. 

His stuff is quite on par with WoT.


----------



## The Somberlain

The Kalevala and Bertrand Russell's The Problems of Philosophy


----------



## espman

Thanks to Cabinet for mentioning it in the creepy stories thread, it is very good and well written


----------



## kung_fu

Dune (book 1)


----------



## JeffFromMtl

My current endeavour:


----------



## UnderTheSign

Sophie's Verden, better known as Sophie's World.


----------



## espman

^ I fucking love that book


----------



## UnderTheSign

It's a pretty interesting read so far. Nothing special story wise, but it sure beats going through boring philosophy books!


----------



## espman

It depends on the philosopher, some are more boring than others. For instance I find Hobbes intensly boring to read, but Nietzsche to be the exact opposite. It's all in how its written, if they wrote it like a political document, it's gonna suck  but if they wrote it like they thought it, it's way better imo.


----------



## Waelstrum

I'm working my way through Lovecraft's stuff, Just finished Call of Cthulu, and started The Case of Charles Dexter Ward. I'm completely new to this style, and I'm loving it!


----------



## Thrashmanzac

just finished elephants on acid by micheal brooks, now halfway through travels with my aunt by graham greene


----------



## Groff

Halo: The Cole Protocol

Next on my list - Indiana by George Sand.


----------



## gdbjr21

Last 3 Books I read.
_Paul of Dune _- Very good
_Winds of Dune _- Also very good
_Damnable_ by Hank Schwaeble - That one was really good, got me from the start. Its a Horror book but it has alot of suspence and kinda Noir feel to it, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## SirMyghin

Journal of soil mechanics and earthquake engineering
Computer methods and analysis of applied engineering....

Anxiously awaiting The Crippled God (finale to Erikson's series, not much time to read nowadays but I will make room for that)


----------



## MFB

Started "The Gunslinger" for oh, the fourth time now, on Monday and am about 1/2 through it  Picked up a new copy of "Drawing of the Three" so I can keep going after I finish. Then it's onto "The Wastelands" and the rest of the Tower series.


----------



## SirMyghin

MFB said:


> Started "The Gunslinger" for oh, the fourth time now, on Monday and am about 1/2 through it  Picked up a new copy of "Drawing of the Three" so I can keep going after I finish. Then it's onto "The Wastelands" and the rest of the Tower series.



As far as book series's go, I have never read one better. I am not even a King fan, but there is some magic at work in that one.


----------



## MFB

Finished "The Gunslinger" two days ago, total reading time was 5 hours to cover 300 pages  Started reading "Drawing of the Three" last night before bed and got from page 25, which it starts on, to page 38 in about half an hour cause it was 2am by this point. Was hanging out with people tonight and they were playing a custom Mario game so I read and blew from page 38 to 130  Gonna keep going in a little bit since the book is sweet.


----------



## Captain Axx

dave mustaine's book is really good, i read 2 chapters this morning. (i'm a very slow reader)
the rock bible is pretty funny and i read quite a bit of that.

i'm done for the week!​


----------



## technomancer

Tim Power's Last Call... I go back and re-read a bunch of Power's stuff every couple years


----------



## Chickenhawk

Inside Delta Force - Eric Haney.

For the 5th time (seriously).


----------



## gunshow86de

Picked up a few classics at the book store the other day. I'll be diving into one of these on my flight to Tahoe. 

Finnegans Wake - Joyce
Slaughterhouse Five - Vonnegut
Eyeless in Gaza - Huxley


----------



## JamesM

^FUCK Finnegan's Wake. FUCK that book. And FUCK James Joyce for writing it. 

Okay, not really, but that book is a mindfuck.


----------



## Guitarman700

Dune Messiah. BEST. SCIFI. EVER.


----------



## matty2fatty

The Armada said:


> ^FUCK Finnegan's Wake. FUCK that book. And FUCK James Joyce for writing it.
> 
> Okay, not really, but that book is a mindfuck.



Thats exactly how I feel about Ulysses. That book has been mocking me, unfinished, from my bookshelf for 2 years now.


----------



## Encephalon5

Reading A Canticle For Leibowitz, The God Delusion, books on semantics.. Not really worth naming, Invisible Monsters by Palahniuk..... I always read a little bukowski before bed as well.... I read a lot.


----------



## gunshow86de

matty2fatty said:


> Thats exactly how I feel about Ulysses. That book has been mocking me, unfinished, from my bookshelf for 2 years now.



That's exactly how "The Brothers Karamazov" is for me. I have a bad habit of never reading the pre-face. So naturally I skipped it. The problem is that the pre-face is quite useful for this one, in that it has a key which groups all the characters' nicknames to their full name. If anyone has read the book, then you know every freakin' character has at least 10 nicknames (apparently common to Russian culture). I got over half way done before I realized it. My brain was hurting trying to string together this story with like 50+ undeveloped characters, and I don't have the patience to go back and re-read the damn thing either.


----------



## Meatbucket

Been reading through the Starcraft comics and books. Simple but entertaining. Next up: Asimov's Foundation trilogy.


----------



## nojyeloot

EDIT: 2nd time through the series


----------



## MFB

Currently on Wolves of Calla after finishing The Gunslinger, Drawing of the Three, Wastelands, and Wizards & Glass of the Dark Tower series. This one, plus the final two to go and I'll have the series finished!

...


----------



## 7string_dreamin

I read Helmet for My pillow by Robert Leckie over my vacation to FL. now I am reading With the Old Breed by Eugene Sledge. I really enjoy WWII books. My favorite book is Night. I've must of read that book at least 7 times. I hated to read when I was in school (10 years ago) but now I really enjoy reading books that I want to read... weird... 

on a side note, I am a really slow reader.


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah

Starting Thus Spoke Zarathustra this week! Stoked to be blown away by Nietzsche.


----------



## Daiephir

nojyeloot said:


> EDIT: 2nd time through the series



Reading the same thing right now, I'm in "The Dragon Reborn" (3rd book) ATM, started before chirstmas, but since I bought them in english, my reading speed went down dramatically


----------



## SirMyghin

Currently 1/2 through the Legends of Sigurd and Gidrun (Post mortem tolkien) His attempt to anglicize the Nordic Lays is very interesting (seeing as he wrote it before he died).


----------



## JamesM

^Great read.


----------



## Chris Kult

Re-reading Liber Null & Psychonaught by Peter Caroll. It`s a guide to Chaos Magic.


----------



## splinter8451

"Do Androids Dream of Robotic Sheep" -Philip K. Dick

I love love love Blade Runner, so I figured I'd read the book that inspired it. 

I'm a few chapters in and it is not the easiest read ever but I like what I've read


----------



## Tree

The Silmarillion. I can never get enough Tolkein


----------



## JamesM

Me either. That said, that one is definitely a rough read.


----------



## Tree

Yeah, the first section is terribly hard to trudge through. It's like the portion in the Bible where "So and so begat so and so" etc. But I still love it to bits. Plus it gives me something to do between classes.


----------



## Jarmake

I just finished The Dark Tower-series and now began reading Stephen King's&Peter Straub's Talisman... Again. I love Talisman and the black house! Just like most of King's stuff. Can't say that I have enjoyed Peter Straub's own novels thus far.


----------



## kung_fu

Dune Messiah


----------



## Encephalon5

Catch-22, Faust, and various little bits of Bukowski..... I need to get You Get So Alone At Times That is just makes sense back from a buddy. Tales of Ordinary Madness as well..... I let people borrow my books too often. I'm currently missing like 19.


----------



## Grank

Honestly, not being a smart ass here. Well, hmmmm, I read this forum every day. Also tech articles in computing, my girlfriend's letters to me, and news here and there. I'm not really much a reader unless it is completely necessary.


----------



## jaredowty

I've been reading a bunch of graphic novels lately, just finished Maus, The Long Halloween, Dark Victory, The Killing Joke, and Watchmen. Loved them all, especially Maus.

I'm also reading David Simon's nonfiction narrative Homicide: A Year on the Killing Streets. Great stuff.


----------



## MFB

^ We're starting Maus in my Graphic Novel Lit. class. From what I've seen/heard, I'm not gonna be too keen on it, but whatever, I'll try and get through it. We'll be doing Watchmen soon enough


----------



## Daggorath

Currently reading: An Enquiry Concerning Human Understanding by David Hume

Really enjoying it, he talks far too much sense.


----------



## groph

Daggorath said:


> Currently reading: An Enquiry Concerning Human Understanding by David Hume
> 
> Really enjoying it, he talks far too much sense.



I want to get myself into some of that stuff.

Right now I'm reading The Many Headed Hydra by Peter Linebaugh and Marcus Rediker. Don't know if I'll get through it all because the only books I read voluntarily are the Hitchhiker's Trilogy. I'll try, though.


----------



## jaredowty

MFB said:


> ^ We're starting Maus in my Graphic Novel Lit. class. From what I've seen/heard, I'm not gonna be too keen on it, but whatever, I'll try and get through it. We'll be doing Watchmen soon enough



Maus is quite a bit better than Watchmen IMO. 

And "Graphic novel lit class"? That sounds fuckin awesome.


----------



## MFB

It's not too thrilling actually, it's full of god-damn weeaboos


----------



## gunshow86de

I'm finally getting around to reading Slaughterhouse Five after being told for like the last 10 years that I'd "love it." We'll see about that.


----------



## MFB

I started getting into Vonnegut with "Slaughterhouse Five" and I really enjoyed it. "Galapagos" however,


----------



## ry_z

MFB said:


> I started getting into Vonnegut with "Slaughterhouse Five" and I really enjoyed it.



Same. *Cat's Cradle* is my favorite of Vonnegut's, though.

I'm currently reading David Wojnarowicz's memoir *Close to the Knives: A Memoir of Disintegration*. I'm always one for the light reading.


----------



## -42-

Reading two at a time right now.

Sometimes a Great Notion and Beloved. The latter is for school, but it has its moments.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

_El 19 de marzo y el 2 de mayo - _Benito Pérez Galdos.

_Trafalgar_ was pretty good, so I have high hopes.


----------



## technomancer

Recently reread:
Clive Barker - The Great and Secret Show

Just finished:
Kim Harrison - Pale Demon

Currently Reading:
Thomas E. Sniegoski - A Hundred Words for Hate


----------



## SirMyghin

Just finished Esselmonts Stonewielder (Malazan novel). First book I have read in a good while.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

MFB said:


> I started getting into Vonnegut with "Slaughterhouse Five" and I really enjoyed it. "Galapagos" however,



I think Galapagos is my favorite of his.


----------



## Mettle209

Currently reading Rick Warren's "The Purpose Driven Life."


----------



## Threex4

The Count of Monte Cristo atm.


----------



## The Somberlain

Michel Foucault: The Archeology of Knowledge
Nagheeb Malfouz: The Cairo Trilogy


----------



## solar369

Tree said:


> The Silmarillion. I can never get enough Tolkein


Awesome, I named my dog Tulkas


----------



## solar369

I'm reading Dante's Commedia at the moment


----------



## SirMyghin

Tree said:


> The Silmarillion. I can never get enough Tolkein



Probably my favourite Tolkien work. 



Threex4 said:


> The Count of Monte Cristo atm.



Good read, I have a monster copy on my shelf. Longest book I have ever read.  (it beat Atlas Shrugged! )


----------



## Daiephir

solar369 said:


> I'm reading Dante's Commedia at the moment



Jealous I am! I can't find it in any nearby librairies  Luckily I have the anime on my computer


----------



## Guitarman700

Reading over the rough draft of my third short story. again.
Probably gonna give it a rewrite.


----------



## Murmel

Some random H.P Lovecraft.
This is the first time I'm reading in I don't know how long  Just finished The Call of Cthulhu, pretty awesome I must say.


----------



## espman

In The Name of The Wind - Patrick Rothfuss
Just picked this one up, as well as Wise Mans Fear, loving it so far


----------



## BlackMesa

Currently reading The Only Thing Worth Dying For by Eric Blem. Great book about the Green Beret team that got Karzai back into Afghanastan.

After that:


----------



## gunshow86de

Eyeless in Gaza - Huxley (wanted to read some Huxley that wasn't Brave New World)

I actually intended to read Finnegan's Wake, but I just wasn't in the mood to decipher that "English."


----------



## technomancer

Just finished:
Thomas E. Sniegoski - A Hundred Words for Hate
The Atrocity Archives - Charles Stross

and started
The Jennifer Morgue - Charles Stross


----------



## The Somberlain

gunshow86de said:


> Eyeless in Gaza - Huxley (wanted to read some Huxley that wasn't Brave New World)
> 
> I actually intended to read Finnegan's Wake, but I just wasn't in the mood to decipher that "English."



Eyeless in Gaza may very well be my favorite novel!

Also check out Point Counter Point. I'm a bit of a Huxley obsessive...


----------



## technomancer

Finished:
The Jennifer Morgue - Charles Stross
Down on the Farm - Charles Stross
Overtime - Charles Stross

Started:
The Fuller Memorandum - Charles Stross


----------



## gdbjr21

Working on "Darkly Dreaming Dexter"


----------



## ROAR

Started:
Tao Te Ching- Lao-Tzu, translation by Stephen Mitchell.
God is Not Great- Christopher Hitchens

Finished not too long ago:
Booky Wook 2- Russel Brand.


----------



## Guitarman700

The greatest show on earth by Richard Dawkins. Great so far, 200 pages in.


----------



## espman

espman said:


> In The Name of The Wind - Patrick Rothfuss
> Just picked this one up, as well as Wise Mans Fear, loving it so far


Just finished In The Name of The Wind, going to start Wise Mans Fear in a couple hours


----------



## SirMyghin

Currently Reading 'The Music Lesson' by Victor Wooten, really enjoying it.


----------



## technomancer

Dog Days - John Levitt


----------



## -42-

I have three books in the rotation right now. Ethan Frome, Sometimes a Great Notion, and The Algebraist. 

All completely different, but I like to consider my taste diverse.


----------



## technomancer

New Tricks - John Levitt


----------



## technomancer

Unleashed - John Levitt


----------



## Skyblue

I, Claudius- Robert Graves 

Fun read, I like his writing style~ 
I'm trying to find some fantasy books around here in english to read (Prechet, Gaiman, and so on) but it's freakin' impossible. and usually the humor and writing skills don't translate very well into hebrew...


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Just started this one


----------



## The Somberlain

Schopenhauer: The World as Will and Representation
Patrick White: The Vivisector


----------



## MFB

Just blew through Dark Tower : Gunslinger Born for my literature class which is about graphic novels. Will be reading through Long Road Home and Treachery tomorrow, then maybe soon I'll move on to the other 27 volumes of it


----------



## ry_z

Currently finishing up *The Strain*, by Guillermo del Toro and Chuck Hogan. I think *The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo* will be up next.


----------



## neoclassical

The Museum of Innocence by Orhan Pamuk. I would also recommend The Black Book, and Snow by the same author.


----------



## Skyblue

ry_z said:


> Currently finishing up *The Strain*, by Guillermo del Toro and Chuck Hogan. I think *The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo* will be up next.


Read The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo, and also the 2nd one. might pick up the third one too, just for the heck of it. 

final conclusion from the books: swedish people only eat sandwiches and drink coffee. THAT'S ALL THEY DO. 

don't worry, it's not a spoiler or anything, you'll see~


----------



## Meatbucket

Just got off a huge Neil Gaiman kick. Burned through Neverwhere and American Gods then went back and watched the Neverwhere series. Awesome. Now I'm starting on Good Omens that he cowrote with Terry Pratchett. Next up? Who fucking knows.


----------



## ry_z

Skyblue said:


> final conclusion from the books: swedish people only eat sandwiches and drink coffee. THAT'S ALL THEY DO.



I'm only a third of the way through *The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo*, and already enough sandwiches and coffee have been consumed for me to find this hilarious.


----------



## MFB

What can I say, we Swedes love sandwiches


----------



## Demiurge

New books day: Umberto Eco's "Confessions of a Young Novelist" and David Foster Wallace's "The Pale King." Pretty much the only head-to-head where Eco will be the lighter read- will probably read that one first.


----------



## Loomer

MFB said:


> What can I say, we Swedes love sandwiches



Us Danes too. I sure does love me a sammich!

Anyway, I am currently reading "Crime And Punishment" by Fjodor Dostojevskij. 
Heavy shit.


----------



## ry_z

MFB said:


> What can I say, we Swedes love sandwiches



_"The hunger she dealt with by switching on the coffeemaker. She made three big open rye-bread sandwiches with cheese, caviar, and a hard-boiled egg."_

_"At 2:00 on Tuesday morning Blomkvist had coffee and sandwiches at the kitchen bench."_

It continues.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

_Abel Sánchez_ - Miguel de Unamuno.

Pretty good so far. The dialogue is clever and well written.


----------



## technomancer

Meatbucket said:


> Just got off a huge Neil Gaiman kick. Burned through Neverwhere and American Gods then went back and watched the Neverwhere series.



Good stuff 

John Levitt - Play Dead (yes I like crappy Urban Fantasy )

EDIT: WHAT THE FUCK!!! DO NOT READ THIS SERIES UNLESS ANOTHER BOOK COMES OUT... finished it last night and all I'll say is the last book that pissed me off this much was Heinlein's The Cat Who Walks Through Walls (or maybe it was The Moon is a Harsh Mistress) where Heinlein literally killed ALL of the characters


----------



## SirMyghin

Finishing up - 'The Crippled God' the finale to Malazan the Fallen


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Just read _Their Eyes are Watching God_ in school.
Really predictable book, don't read it if you don't have to.

If anyone else has read it, did anyone notice the huge plot hole at the end? There's no mention of Janie having been bitten by Tea Cake after it happened and how she probably got rabies, but their aren't any mentions of treatment?


----------



## technomancer

Anton Strout - Dead To Me


----------



## technomancer

Anton Strout - Deader Still


----------



## Guitarman700

Jenseits von Gut und Böse - Friedrich Nietzsche...Again.


----------



## -42-

dragonblade629 said:


> Just read _Their Eyes are Watching God_ in school.
> Really predictable book, don't read it if you don't have to.
> 
> If anyone else has read it, did anyone notice the huge plot hole at the end? There's no mention of Janie having been bitten by Tea Cake after it happened and how she probably got rabies, but their aren't any mentions of treatment?



That's because it was a terrible book.


----------



## Jakke

Feet of Clay - Terry Pratchett

Getting ready to start with my 800 page Necronomicon (Lovecraft, of course)


----------



## kung_fu

"The Best Science Fiction of Isaac Asimov"


----------



## Jakke

Meatbucket said:


> Just got off a huge Neil Gaiman kick. Burned through Neverwhere and American Gods then went back and watched the Neverwhere series. Awesome. Now I'm starting on Good Omens that he cowrote with Terry Pratchett. Next up? Who fucking knows.



Good Omens is really good, American Gods likewise. I can't recommend you enough to pick up more of what Terry Pratchett has written, one of the best fantasy writers out there!


----------



## Vidge




----------



## kung_fu

Just picked up these two at a library book sale:

"Reel Future" - basically a compilation of the short science fiction stories that were developed into famous movies (Total Recall, 2001, The Fly, etc.)

"2061: Odyssey three" - by Arthur C Clarke


----------



## Andromalia

Rereading A Game of Thrones since the TV show is running.


----------



## Infamous Impact

Night Angel Trilogy by Brent Weeks. Seriously good read for those who like gritty fantasy books.


----------



## technomancer

Anton Strout - Dead Matter

This one is sort of funny as it really feels like his publisher told him, "Yeah, let's make book 3 about vampires, they sell well."


----------



## Vidge

Andromalia said:


> Rereading A Game of Thrones since the TV show is running.


An amazing book series, one of my favorites. Next book out this July!

Thank god the tv series is doing it well too. They are following the book pretty tight so far.


----------



## espman

James Rollins - Black Order


----------



## Dvaienat

I am reading the Holy Quran, out of my interest to see what it contains. And I am about to start reading 'Life Ascending', by biochemist Nick Lane.


----------



## technomancer

Anton Strout - Dead Waters (forgot to post when I started this, but finished it a couple days ago)
Harry Connolly - Child of Fire: A Twenty Palaces Novel


----------



## blister7321

im reading Macbeth for the second time
its easily my favorite Shakespeare


----------



## TheFerryMan

The last olympian. It's a percy jackson book.


shame? I have none :V the books are good.


----------



## technomancer

Harry Connolly - Game of Cages: A Twenty Palaces Novel


----------



## MFB

Finished up the entire Dark Tower series last night, and ordered books 1-3 of Black Company. 1 & 2 should be here on Weds. and the 3rd will be coming shortly after that since Amazon didn't have it.


----------



## SirMyghin

MFB said:


> Finished up the entire Dark Tower series last night, and ordered books 1-3 of Black Company. 1 & 2 should be here on Weds. and the 3rd will be coming shortly after that since Amazon didn't have it.



Did you buy the new anthologies or did you somehow find individual copies of each? I remember reading them, I could never get a copy of 3 (the white rose) and had to wait for the anthology release. Then the subsequent ones as books 3,5,6,8,9 and 10 (not even 5 years after or somesuch) were out of print. That was bloody annoying.


----------



## MFB

I found individuals at least for the Northern Campaign, and ordered a copy of White Rose through Amazon; that's why it's coming later - only cost me $4 + 4 for shipping too!


----------



## SirMyghin

Wow, just FYI then, the released the north in a 3 volume, then the books of the south + silver spike ina 3 volume, as well as the glittering stone in 2 groups of 2 if you end up liking the first 3. Each of those was trade paperback (I much prefer that size of book, more flexible, bigger print, more durable paper) for 15$ each volume.


----------



## DVRP

I currently readin Robert Monroe's "Journey Out Of The Body"

Very neat read if your into OOBE's


----------



## MFB

SirMyghin said:


> Wow, just FYI then, the released the north in a 3 volume, then the books of the south + silver spike ina 3 volume, as well as the glittering stone in 2 groups of 2 if you end up liking the first 3. Each of those was trade paperback (I much prefer that size of book, more flexible, bigger print, more durable paper) for 15$ each volume.



Word, just found that on Amazon, many thanks 

I also just realized that the "Chronicles of the Black Company" book I found at Borders was a volume of the three I just ordered, but since I was going on the read order from Wiki, which didn't list them as a single volume, I could've bought them right away


----------



## Guitarman700

The EZdrummer manual, and the Pro tools 9 manual. Guh.


----------



## Nonservium

Just finished "The Vengeful Djinn" by Phil Imbrogno and Rosemary Ellen Guiley. Debating on re-reading Dune atm.


----------



## kung_fu

Ray Bradbury "Fahrenheit 451"


----------



## espman

James Rollins - The Judas Strain


----------



## kung_fu

Arthur C Clarke - "3001: the final odyssey"


----------



## espman

Dan Brown - The Lost Symbol


----------



## Skyblue

Just finished Anansi Boys by Neil Gaiman, and I quite enjoyed it. Haven't had much experience with Gaiman so far, and I think I'd like to change that. 
Finding his stuff in english though... (I usually prefer reading in the original language if I can)


----------



## technomancer

Skyblue said:


> Just finished Anansi Boys by Neil Gaiman, and I quite enjoyed it. Haven't had much experience with Gaiman so far, and I think I'd like to change that.
> Finding his stuff in english though... (I usually prefer reading in the original language if I can)



Gaiman has some great stuff in both novels and comics. Neverwhere and American Gods spring to mind immediately as fantastic novels.

Just started
Kalayna Price - Grave Witch


----------



## SirMyghin

Currently reading - Contents Under Pressure, a neat book going through all Rush's albums with input about them from the guys themselves. Their perspectives on some of it are interesting, definitely their own worst critics.


----------



## Skyblue

technomancer said:


> Gaiman has some great stuff in both novels and comics. Neverwhere and American Gods spring to mind immediately as fantastic novels.


I just ordered American Gods through my library, and I'll look for Neverwhere the next time I'll get there, thanks for the tip :]


----------



## technomancer

Skyblue said:


> I just ordered American Gods through my library, and I'll look for Neverwhere the next time I'll get there, thanks for the tip :]



No problem, and enjoy. To be honest I don't think I've read anything bad by Gaiman


----------



## Loomer

SirMyghin said:


> Currently reading - Contents Under Pressure, a neat book going through all Rush's albums with input about them from the guys themselves. Their perspectives on some of it are interesting, definitely their own worst critics.



I need this book. Now.


----------



## technomancer

Delta Green: Denied to the Enemy - Dennis Detwiller


----------



## kung_fu

The God Delusion - Richard Dawkins


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Wicked - Gergory Magurie


----------



## ry_z

Finished *Stieg Larsson*'s Millenium trilogy two days ago. On to *William Gibson* - _Mona Lisa Overdrive_.


----------



## technomancer

The Fixer - Jon F. Merz


----------



## renzoip

Eduardo Galeano - The Open Veins of Latin America

I recommend!


----------



## XEN

I've been reading The Consolation of Philosophy by Ancius Manlius Severinus Boethius.

Classical philosophy has been fascinating me lately.


----------



## espman

They're Watching - Gregg Hurwitz, and a forklift certification manual


----------



## technomancer

Shadow Blade - Seressia Glass


----------



## Mordacain

Rereading Asimov's Robot Novels and am almost done - on "Robots and Empire" now.


----------



## kung_fu

Arthur C Clarke - Rendezvous with Rama


----------



## Blind Theory

Why Marines Fight-James Brady


----------



## SirMyghin

Lord Foul's Bane - First book in Steven Donaldson's Covenant series, some very early low fantasy.


----------



## technomancer

Shadow Chase - Seressia Glass


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I'm reading multiple books right now, three for school, one for pleasure.

-Eragon-The fourth book is coming out this November so I want to reread the series
-How to Read Literature Like a Professor-Summer reading project
-Tale of Two Cities-Summer reading project
-Chinese for Dummies-Self explanatory.


----------



## XEN

I've been writing a bit lately and didn't know where to put this. If anyone is interested in a few quick short stories check out my blog here. I'll be trying to add more on a regular basis.


----------



## kung_fu

The Season to be wary - Rod Serling
A bunch of short stories from the master himself. Just read the first story 'Escape Route'


----------



## Blake1970

Dresden Files - Summer Knight


----------



## technomancer

Blake1970 said:


> Dresden Files - Summer Knight



Great series, dying waiting for the new book at the end of July 

For Heaven's Eyes Only - Simon R. Green (finished a couple days ago)
Ghost of a Chance - Simon R. Green


----------



## espman

Map of Bones - James Rollins


----------



## Mordacain

Just finished:

Robots and Empire - Isaac Asimov

Mass Effect Revelations - Drew Karpyshyn

Just started:

Mass Effect Ascension - Drew Karpyshyn


----------



## XEN

The Singularity is Near - Ray Kurzweil
I can't put it down.


----------



## technomancer

Historical Lovecraft: Tales of Horror Through Time - ed. Silvia Moreno-Garcia & Paula R. Stiles


----------



## Cadavuh

A First Course in Differential Equations - 5th Edition. lolz.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Dan Simmons -_ A Winter Haunting _


----------



## espman

James Rollins - The Last Oracle


----------



## kung_fu

Children of Dune


----------



## technomancer

Grave Dance - Kalayna Price


----------



## SenorDingDong

Stephen King -_ 'Salem's Lot_


----------



## highlordmugfug

I'm rereading through 





And as soon as I remember where I sat it, I'm going to finish


----------



## synrgy

Amazon.com: Fall of Giants (The Century Trilogy) (9780525951650): Ken Follett: Books







I'm barely 200 pages into this thing, and so far it's excellent. I'm a complete sucker for epic historical fiction.


----------



## technomancer

Black Wings, Tales of Lovecraftian Horror - S. T. Joshi and Jason Van Hollander editors


----------



## Vostre Roy

Le Père de nos Pères (The father of our fathers) - Bernard Werber


----------



## espman

Just finished - The Doomsday Key - James Rollins
Going to start The Devil Colony tonight


----------



## MFB

Still pushing through "House of Leaves" then going on to either "American Gods" by Neil Gaiman, or Melville's "Moby Dick"


----------



## technomancer

Sympathy for the Devil - Justin Gustainis


----------



## icos211

Tolkien, all of it. Currently on the Children of Hurin, but having read the Silmarillion, I already know the story.


----------



## technomancer

Ghost Story - Jim Butcher (Dresden Files 13)


----------



## technomancer

Hard Spell - Justin Gustainis


----------



## MFB

Read some H.P. Lovecraft last night. I was hoping "The Music of Erich Zann" would be a little longer and more ...trippy/weird than it was, but it was really character driven.


----------



## Watty

George RR Martin's Series, up to the point to read through his newest "A Dance with Dragons." Awesome series that dwarfs any other I've read in sheer scope of the setting, characters, storylines, etc.

Good read for anyone that hates happy endings or stories where the pivotal characters always live. Being that Martin's got about 60+ main characters, he's not afraid to kill some of them off when you least expect it.


----------



## kung_fu

God Emperor of Dune


----------



## Murdstone

MFB said:


> Still pushing through "House of Leaves"



I can safely say that due to the time and circumstances that I read House of Leaves, this book changed my life. Great choice.

I'm currently crawling through Feynman's "Quantum Physics and Path Integrals."


----------



## synrgy

Finished Fall of Giants (my last post in this thread) and then read another book by the same author, which I finished this past weekend:






I highly recommend both for those who like historical fiction.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Just finished No Country for Old Men by Cormac McCarthy. Starting The Idiot by Dostoevsky.


----------



## MFB

I've put a halt on House of Leaves due to the fact it goes ABSO-FUCKING-LUTELY NO WHERE  I've instead started reading Moby Dick.


----------



## Sephael

Way of the Wolf by E.E. Knight...for the 3rd time. Sounds like a really cheesy book if you try to explain it's about inter-dimensional aliens who genetically modify humans to fight against other aliens who are soul vampires and use living puppets to hunt for them because they are squishy octopus/jellyfish things in their normal form or something.

Yeah, lol, forget all of that, it is a great series that is more about human resilience in a post apocalyptic world than it is about aliens or vampires or mutants.

Waiting on the next 6 books in the Warhammer 40k Horus Heresy line, and have been looking at a couple Dragonlance novels, I'm wanting to get up over 100 books in that series read.


----------



## Murdstone

MFB said:


> *I've put a halt on House of Leaves due to the fact it goes ABSO-FUCKING-LUTELY NO WHERE*  I've instead started reading Moby Dick.



This makes me a sad panda. If you're only in the first 150-200 pages yet you need to keep going. The middle/end of the book is where it gets really mind-blowing.


----------



## MFB

That's precisely where I am


----------



## thedarkoceans

The Brothers Karamazov-Fyodor Dostoyevsky.


----------



## Demiurge

Started "Freedom" by Jonathan Franzen. Excellent, so far.


----------



## SirMyghin

The Wounded Land by Donaldson.


----------



## Sephael

Mona in the Promised Land by Gish Jen, requirement for class. I actually enjoy the book, very different from what I normally read, but damn I hate how the author misuses phrases such as "that is not to say" which she uses to mean exactly opposite from what it actually does, grrr.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Scar Tissue - The Anthony Kiedis biography (because it's taken me ages to finally read it)

Everytime you'd think that he's got his life on the right track, he'd completely screw it all up so effortlessly and easily to. Somethimes I just want to slap him the more I read through it.


----------



## The Somberlain

I just finished Thomas Mann's "The Magic Mountain" and Hermann Hesse's "Siddhartha," but I now have to read Dave Egger's "What is the What" for summer reading


----------



## technomancer

Downpour - Kat Richardson (started this a couple days ago)


----------



## metal_sam14

Corey Taylor: Seven Deadly Sins.

Fuck that man has some stories, hilarious yet well thought out and opinionated, he has a great view on things. good read.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

The Somberlain said:


> I just finished Thomas Mann's "The Magic Mountain" and Hermann Hesse's "Siddhartha," but I now have to read Dave Egger's "What is the What" for summer reading



Siddhartha's excellent. I'm going to give the Thomas Mann novelk you mentioned a look.

Right now, I'm in the middle of Phillip K. Dick's "Man In The High Castle". Interesting so far, but I think I have yet to reach a critical structural part of the novel.


----------



## technomancer

Shadow Fall - Seressia Glass


----------



## espman

Amazonia - James Rollins


----------



## ry_z

Most recently:

Haruki Murakami - Norwegian Wood
Florent Chavouet - Tokyo on Foot

Next up is some nonfiction, I think.


----------



## technomancer

John Hornor Jacobs - Southern Gods


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Finished _The Man In The High Castle_. Really excellent book. Now reading André Gide's _The Immoralist_ with my girlfriend.. Doesn't seem quite as excellent, but we're only a third of the way through.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Peter Straub - _Ghost Story_


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Started Ernest Hemingway's Islands In The Stream. I hear a lot of mixed reviews about it, so I hope it's worth the time. It's Hemingway, so I can't imagine it getting too bad. The 'Bimini' section seems alright so far, but 'Cuba' and 'At Sea' are purportedly lackluster. We shall see.


----------



## Koop

The Dark Tower series by Stephen King 

I'm almost done the 2nd book. Looking forward to the next!


----------



## MFB

Koop said:


> The Dark Tower series by Stephen King
> 
> I'm almost done the 2nd book. Looking forward to the next!



Book 3 is my favorite in the series, followed by 4


----------



## SirMyghin

^^ I didn't much like book 4  I found it dragged on a bit much. Otherwise I didn't really find any weeker than another, but 1 and 2 are probably my favourites.


----------



## MFB

I thought the same thing at first, but then it started really rolling and I was all like "Oh shit, I don't want to put this down." "The Gunslinger" is awesome, but kind of stands alone as well so it always feels kind of off, and 2 is awesome as a character developer and dialogue heavy book; but in terms of action, there is none (which obviously there isn't meant to be) and I can see why it's necessary in the series.


----------



## espman

James Rollins - Sandstorm


----------



## technomancer

William Gibson - Neuromancer


----------



## USMarine75

SirMyghin said:


> The Wounded Land by Donaldson.


 
Most underrated Fantasy series ever!!!

+10


----------



## USMarine75

Unfortunately...







zzz...


----------



## gunshow86de

_Dark Ages America: The Final Phase of Empire_ - Morris Berman


----------



## technomancer

Harry Connolly - Circle of Enemies


----------



## SenorDingDong

Ransom Riggs - _Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children_


----------



## Murmel

Haruki Murakami - The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle

I never read, and I just loaned this because.. I don't know why tbh  I'm about 90 pages in so far and loving it. It's a total of 750 pages, and if I can pull through it all I think I need to buy myself a present


----------



## SenorDingDong

Jeff Long - _The Descent_


----------



## technomancer

Simon R. Green - Ghost of a Smile


----------



## SenorDingDong

_2011 Writer's Marker Deluxe Edition_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Bentley Little - _The Ignored_


----------



## SirMyghin

USMarine75 said:


> Most underrated Fantasy series ever!!!
> 
> +10




I was chasing the roots of dark fantasy. I did not enjoy Moorcock, he was far to overt and predictable in how he twists the story to make it 'sad'. I really enjoy Donaldson though, I can see a lot of how Cook and Erikson got their roots, but not have him be predictable or feel like it has been done. 

I am on to "The One Tree" now.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Stephen King - _The Dark Tower I: The Gunslinger _

And so it begins...


----------



## MFB

I can only like that post once 

Officially started "American Gods" by Neil Gaiman, and after about 2 hours give or take, I'm on page 80. It's better than I thought it'd be given what I have read from him (Books of Magic)


----------



## technomancer

^ The Books of Magic are definitely not his best work (though they weren't bad per se), his novels are excellent and most of the Sandman stuff was as well 

Neal Stephenson - Snow Crash (been many years, so figured this was due for a re-read)


----------



## MFB

Yeah, I was really underwhelmed by book one and only read part of two, then didn't bother with the rest. I've heard Sandman is probably his best work, and the concept of it sounds cool so I'll have to check it out down the line.


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## SenorDingDong

MFB said:


> I can only like that post once


 It was enthralling.


On to book two.



Stephen King - _The Dark Tower II - The Drawing of the Three_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Stephen King - _The Dark Tower III - The Waste Lands_


----------



## technomancer

Ben Aaronovitch - Midnight Riot (aka Rivers of London)


----------



## SenorDingDong

Stephen King - _The Dark Tower IV - Wizard and Glass_


----------



## SirMyghin

You are eating those books Jstring, wow. That one, imo, is the weakest in the series, but still a good read.


----------



## MFB

In my opinion, SirMyghin is full of shit and his comments should be disregarded  Seriously, book IV is my 2nd favorite in the series just because Young Roland is fucking badass.


----------



## SirMyghin

MFB said:


> In my opinion, SirMyghin is full of shit and his comments should be disregarded  Seriously, book IV is my 2nd favorite in the series just because Young Roland is fucking badass.



I just felt the whole flashback thing could have been shorter. I wasn't digging the flashback, wanted to get back to the now (which is about 50 pages of that one).


----------



## technomancer

Ben Aaronovitch - Moon Over Soho


----------



## SenorDingDong

SirMyghin said:


> You are eating those books Jstring, wow. That one, imo, is the weakest in the series, but still a good read.



 I have to slow down now because I am editing my own book.


So now I am reading:


J W Griebel -_ Trentston _


Editing is no fun in a hot room


----------



## SirMyghin

Jstring said:


> Editing is no fun



_Fixed_


----------



## technomancer

Sir Arthur Conan Doyle - A Study in Scarlet (finished last night)
Sir Arthur Conan Doyle - The Sign of the Four (started last night)


----------



## espman

Steve Berry - The Emperor's Tomb


----------



## SenorDingDong

Stephen King - _The Dark Tower V - Wolves of the Calla_


----------



## MFB

Now THAT one is a chore to read


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Re-reading Frank Herbert's Dune, always a favourite.


----------



## Ralyks

A friend just let me borrow "A Long Way Down" by Nick Hornby after reading/watching "High Fidelity" and realizing I was the main character. Starting the book today.


----------



## technomancer

Sir Arthur Conan Doyle - The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes

and a bunch of fun stuff on design patterns, UML, and Agile software development


----------



## gunshow86de

Albert Camus - _The Rebel: An Essay on Man in Revolt_

It's a challenging read, but I am enjoying it.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

A little bit of Anton Chekhov each day, I just started Prometheus Unbound, and just finished reading "The Metamorphosis" by Kafka...I usually don't read so much at once but I've really been on an old, weird, and awesome kick!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

Sway: The Irresistible Pull of Irrational Behavior by Rom and Ori Brafman.

Really fascinating look into why people make irrational decisions. It's probably a two hour read so I would say just go to B&N and just power through if you have the time.


----------



## SenorDingDong

William Strunk Jr. and E. B. White - _The Elements of Style_

Stephen King - _The Dark Tower VI - Song of Susannah_


----------



## muaddib09

Good call on Dune and Camus. The Stranger and Dune are some of my favorites I picked up Non-zero by Robert Wright, And battle royale by koushun takami


----------



## technomancer

The Works of Edgar Allan Poe - Volume I


----------



## technomancer

Sir Henry Rider Haggard - King Solomon's Mines


----------



## kung_fu

BOOM!!! Epic library book sale haul today:

Isaac Asimov - Foundation





Isaac Asimov - Foundation's edge




Isaac Asimov - The End of Eternity




Isaac Asimov - The God's Themselves





Philip K Dick - The Man In The High Castle





H G Wells - Star-Begotten





Arthur C Clarke - The Deep Range





I haven't read anything by Philip Jose Farmer so i decided to check him out

Philip Jose Farmer - The Maker of The Universes





Philip Jose Farmer - The Gates of Creation





Philip Jose Farmer - Behind the Walls of Terra






Looks like these will keep me busy for a little while


----------



## dantel666

Just finished reading: Dracula by Bram Stoker

Next book/books to read: The Divine Comedy by Dante Alighieri


----------



## MFB

Just started "Sirens of Titan" last night and read some more on break during work today, after that it's "Cat's Cradle." Along with that I also read Nightwing #1/2, Aquaman #1 (Reboot made him badass surprisingly), Batman #1/2, Superman #1, Green Lantern #1/2, Justice League International #1, and Claudio Sanchez' new comic "Key of Z"


----------



## technomancer

Richard Kadrey - Aloha from Hell


----------



## technomancer

Sir Arthur Conan Doyle - The Memoirs of Sherlock Holmes


----------



## AxeHappy

Directive 51 - John Barnes.


----------



## SenorDingDong

William Golding - _Lord of the Flies_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Nathaniel Hawthorne - _The Scarlet Letter_


----------



## espman

James Rollins - Ice Hunt


----------



## technomancer

Sir Arthur Conan Doyle - The Hound of the Baskervilles


----------



## Jakke

The new Terry Pratchett novel, Snuff.


----------



## SenorDingDong

William Shakespeare - _The Rape of Lucrece_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Almost done with it but:

John Saul - _Shadows_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Bram Stoker - _Dracula_


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand
and for school the Odyssey by Homer


----------



## Lankles

Steven Erikson - Reaper's Gale 
_The Malazan Book of the Fallen 7_

I thought about going back to Glen Cook's _Instrumentalities of the Night_, having just picked up book 3, but I don't know if my idiot dog brain could handle the machinations of both series' at the same time.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Almost done with it, but:


Harper Lee - _To Kill a Mockingbird_


----------



## Skyblue

Mort, by Terry Pratchett 

Only started, but it's great so far~


----------



## USMarine75

Ender's Shadow by Orson Scott Card and Infectious Disease (collection of medical journal articles)...


----------



## technomancer

Carnacki, the Ghost Finder - William Hope Hodgson


----------



## celticelk

At the moment, William Dalyrimple's _Nine Lives_, which is a profile of a variety of religious practitioners in India. Other recent reads include _Omnipotence and Other Theological Mistakes_ by Charles Hartshorne and a re-read of Lois Bujold's Chalion books.


----------



## Fiction

The 'A Song of Ice and Fire' Series, just started today, so far so good!


----------



## SenorDingDong

Clive Barker - _The Damnation Game_


----------



## technomancer

^ great book

Paul S. Kemp - Twilight Falling


----------



## SenorDingDong

Just finished:

John Rector - _The Grove_


Now on to:

Richard Laymon _Night in the Lonesome October_


----------



## nojyeloot

Still on this:







Having a kid kills reading time (at first)


----------



## SenorDingDong

Graham Masterton - _The Doorkeepers_


----------



## oldbulllee

Roger Zelazny "Lord of the Light", for thr 5th or 6th time. this a CLASSIC people. and it is better every time, as i am getting older and more knowledgeable. IMHO even better than Amber series.


----------



## oldbulllee

Jstring said:


> Just finished:
> 
> John Rector - _The Grove_
> 
> 
> Now on to:
> 
> Richard Laymon _Night in the Lonesome October_


 I am pretty sure that Night in the lonesome October is Zelazny as well.... are you sure? it is a short novel, right?
fuck me.... google before typing. no you are right... Zelazny's has an A in the title, A night in the Lonesome October.... try it out, it is very, very good.


----------



## isispelican

Robert Anton Wilson - Cosmic Trigger II : Down to Earth


----------



## Sephael

Mona in the Promised Land by Gish Jen, for school...again.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Editing my manuscript so my reading has been halted, but I'm in the middle of:


Douglass Clegg - _The Nightmare Chronicles_


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## MFB

Halfway through Vonnegut's "Sirens of Titans" and I'm really liking it. Not to mention it'll help me with my philosophy class and the dealing with the Ontological argument, since he presents the UWTB (Universal Will to Become)


----------



## SenorDingDong

Mary Shelley - _Frankenstein_


----------



## AxeHappy

Pushing Ice by Alastair Reynolds. A little over half way through. I recommend to any fan of space operas.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I waited so long for this.


----------



## AK DRAGON

dragonblade629 said:


> I waited so long for this.



Ditto, that's my current iPad audio book as I drive around
Re -reading Tom Clancy's Without Remorse


----------



## The Somberlain

For some relaxing Thanksgiving reading:

Hunter S. Thompson: The Rum Diary (just finished)
George Orwell: Burmese Days


----------



## MFB

Finally finished "Sirens of Titan" last night, and well...it WAS cool up until I had a feeling I knew what the twist was, then the ending was just "eh" overall  Will start "Cat's Cradle" over the next few days and can only hope it's better.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Just finished: 

Lewis Carroll - _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland_


Now reading:

Stephen King - _Bag of Bones_


----------



## technomancer

Haven't been keeping this updated 

Finished:
Paul S. Kemp - Twilight Falling
Paul S. Kemp - Dawn of Night
Paul S. Kemp - Midnight's Mask
Troy Denning - The Summoning

Reading:
Troy Denning - The Siege


----------



## Blake1970

My sister just gave me the Hunger Games. So far pretty cool book.


----------



## muaddib09

Hey Blake,
If you like Hunger Games you should check out Battle Royale by Koushun Takami. In my opinion way better story.


----------



## MFB

Battle Royale is the shit, no competition to it. Only problem for me was there were so many foreign names starting with S or T, it was hard to remember who was good and who was "bad"


----------



## technomancer

Troy Denning - The Sorcerer


----------



## SenorDingDong

Been reading short stories lately.


Right now I am reading:

Herman Melville - _Bartelby, The Scrivener _


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Finished Inheritance and am very sad to see it end.

Now I've finally gotten around to reading _1984_, don't know why I waited so long.


----------



## MFB

Just started "Cat's Cradle" about an hour ago and it's well...different that's for sure


----------



## AK DRAGON

Just finished re-reading Tom Clancy's Without Remorse

Now Starting Richard Marcinko's Red Cell


----------



## SenorDingDong

Read some of:

Jacob and Wilhelm Grimm - _Grimm's Fairy Tales_ 

last night.

Waiting for my latest book lot to arrive so I can start something.



EDIT: It has arrived. 








Reading:

Clive Barker - _Cabal_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Richard Laymon - _Bite_


----------



## technomancer

Paul S. Kemp - Shadowbred


----------



## Mexi

11/22/63 - Stephen King


----------



## SenorDingDong

Sara Gruen - _Water for Elephants_


----------



## Demiurge

About halfway through Graham Hancock's "Fingerprints of the Gods." I'm not a huge fiction reader, so I compromise by reading cuckoo non-fiction.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Bentley Little - _The Academy_


----------



## technomancer

Demiurge said:


> About halfway through Graham Hancock's "Fingerprints of the Gods." I'm not a huge fiction reader, so I compromise by reading cuckoo non-fiction.



While some of the hypothesis are out there, it also points out some really odd anomalous historical facts that haven't been adequately explained. That was actually what I found interesting about the book when I read it.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Anne Rice - _Violin_


----------



## Demiurge

technomancer said:


> While some of the hypothesis are out there, it also points out some really odd anomalous historical facts that haven't been adequately explained. That was actually what I found interesting about the book when I read it.



Oh, definitely, and that's why I'm enjoying it more than I was expecting. It's very plausible that human civilization is older, more connected, and more sophisticated than often credit is given, but perhaps not _as_ old/connected/sophisticated as I think the author seems to believe.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

'The Grand Design' - Stephen Hawking/Leonard Mlodinow
'Cosmos' - Carl Sagan
'On the Origin of Species by Means of Natural Selection, or the Preservation of Favoured Races in the Struggle for Life' - Charles Darwin (received a copy for my birthday )


----------



## Mordacain

CrushingAnvil said:


> 'The Grand Design' - Stephen Hawking/Leonard Mlodinow
> 'Cosmos' - Carl Sagan
> 'On the Origin of Species by Means of Natural Selection, or the Preservation of Favoured Races in the Struggle for Life' - Charles Darwin (received a copy for my birthday )



I've been wanting to read and watch 'Cosmos' for a long time now.

I picked up 'Origin of Species' for pennies during some Amazon or B&N sale and I never got past the forward  Still meaning to, I think I ran out of brainpower when I got to that one (was last in a chain from 'The God Delusion' to 'Godless' and a couple of lesser works of similar subject matter I don't really remember).


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Mordacain said:


> I've been wanting to read and watch 'Cosmos' for a long time now.
> 
> I picked up 'Origin of Species' for pennies during some Amazon or B&N sale and I never got past the forward  Still meaning to, I think I ran out of brainpower when I got to that one (was last in a chain from 'The God Delusion' to 'Godless' and a couple of lesser works of similar subject matter I don't really remember).



I scored Cosmos for 25 US cents.


----------



## FireInside

I am not a fan of Fiction at all. I mainly read bio's and autobiographies.
Currently reading:

Spray Paint the Walls: The Story of Black Flag by Stevie Chick
&
Miss America by Howard Stern


----------



## Blind Theory

So I've never posted in here because I usually don't like reading (mainly because I never liked what I had to read in school) but I am prepping my self to become a super nerd when I go and start college so here is what I am currently reading:

"The Wolf: The Ecology and Behavior of an Endangered Species" by Dr. L. David Mech

"Physics of the Impossible" by Dr. Michio Kaku (very good)

"Of Wolves and Men" by Barry Lopez

"Working With Wildlife" by Thane Maynard

I want to get the newest book by Dr. Michio Kaku, "Physics of the Future" but I have to wait until my next paycheck. If you are into Wolves I would highly suggest the two Wolf books. If you are into working with Wildlife obviously I would suggest the one about that subject. If you like having your mind blown on epic levels of pure awesome I would HIGHLY suggest Dr. Kaku's books that I put on here.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Ray Garton - _Live Girls_


----------



## SenorDingDong

John Coyne - _The Legacy_


----------



## Blake1970

The Hunger Games


----------



## SenorDingDong

Neil Gaiman - _Neverwhere_


----------



## MFB

J, how are you reading so many books in such a little amount of time? I could see reading multiple things at once, but even at the level you're going through them surely some stuff would get mixed between stories. I mean, when do you work or go to school, or even sleep?


----------



## javiereu

_John Kennydy Toole - A Confederacy of Dunces_


----------



## SenorDingDong

MFB said:


> J, how are you reading so many books in such a little amount of time? I could see reading multiple things at once, but even at the level you're going through them surely some stuff would get mixed between stories. I mean, when do you work or go to school, or even sleep?





My job is to write so I spend about six to seven hours writing per day (half for work, half for my own writing). The rest of my day is divided between reading and market research. I study prose and structure while I'm reading, one book at a time. I don't watch television or play video games. 

The perks of being a freelance writer; reading is part of my job 





Oh and I just started Richard Matheson - _I am Legend_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Edward Lee - _Monstrosity_


----------



## MFB

Jstring said:


> My job is to write so I spend about six to seven hours writing per day (half for work, half for my own writing). The rest of my day is divided between reading and market research. I study prose and structure while I'm reading, one book at a time. I don't watch television or play video games.
> 
> The perks of being a freelance writer; reading is part of my job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I just started Richard Matheson - _I am Legend_



OK, see I knew you wrote but I wasn't sure if it was your job and I DEFINITELY didn't want to assume it was and be like "MUST BE NICE BEING A WRITER AND HAVING ALL THAT FREE TIME" as if it weren't a "tiring" job.


----------



## AxeHappy

Look to Windward by Iain M. Banks.


----------



## technomancer

Finished:
Paul S. Kemp - Shadowstorm
Paul S. Kemp - Shadowrealm
R. A. Salvatore - Servant of the Shard

Reading:
R. A. Salvatore - The Promise of the Witch King


----------



## SenorDingDong

MFB said:


> OK, see I knew you wrote but I wasn't sure if it was your job and I DEFINITELY didn't want to assume it was and be like "MUST BE NICE BEING A WRITER AND HAVING ALL THAT FREE TIME" as if it weren't a "tiring" job.



 I appreciate it. 


I am now starting:


Truman Capote - _In Cold Blood_


----------



## SenorDingDong

J W Griebel - _Trentston_ second draft.


----------



## Opeth666

Black Order- Michael Crichton

Pirate Latitudes- James Rollins


----------



## chronocide

Mark Smith - The Early History of God: Yahweh and the other deities in Ancient Israel

Alongside tons of excerpts and journal articles for uni.


----------



## MFB

Re-reading "Battle Royale" since I got rather bored during "Cat's Cradle." Not quite sure why, I guess cause nothing had really happened where I was at, but I'll eventually go back to it and finish it.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Carl Sagan - The Demon Haunted World.

Reading it very slowly, btw. 

Welding Principles and Applications by Larry F. Jeffus.
It's a text book, so it might not count, but I'm reading it voluntarily. 

There's also a stack (5-6) books on Shielded Metal Arc Welding ranging in topics from the Basics, to advanced plate welding with various metals, and pipe welding. 

Those are the reasons I'm taking forever reading Carl Sagan


----------



## willow

The Tibetan Book of Living and Dying by Sogyal Rinpoche

Thoroughly enjoying it so far, and learnt a few things, which makes it a success imo


----------



## technomancer

R. A. Salvatore - Road of the Patriarch

It's been many many years so I think I'm going to revisit the Dragonlance books after this (and intersperse the Lost Chronicles with the Chronicles since I've never read the newer books)... either that or maybe read the Malazan books


----------



## SenorDingDong

Done editing so I can read again.


John Coyne - _The Hunting Season_


----------



## technomancer

Margaret Weis & Tracy Hickman - Dragons of Autumn Twilight


----------



## Fiction

Pried the final book from Paolinis Inheritance cycle a day early, so far so good.


----------



## SenorDingDong

J W Griebel - _The Drawer_ first draft.


----------



## kung_fu

I'm in the middle of HG Well's Star Begotten", but i've also started reading Penn Jillette's new book "God, No!",and will be reading Philip K Dick's "The Transmigration of Timothy Archer" next (bothwere Xmas gifts ).


----------



## Jinogalpa

The Dream Factory - Fender Custom Shop
that book is really a bible


----------



## technomancer

Margaret Weis & Tracy Hickman - Dragons of the Dwarven Depths


----------



## The Somberlain

Patrick White: Voss


----------



## SenorDingDong

Daphne du Maurier - _Rebecca_


----------



## Skyblue

A Game Of Thrones is sitting by my bed for about a month now, staring at me, and I haven't even started it yet... with my life being rather hard and serious themselves, I find it a bit hard to start reading a serious book (at least it seems like one, as I haven't read it yet~) 
Finished Mort by Terry Pratchett not too long ago, it was a fun read.


----------



## technomancer

Margaret Weis & Tracy Hickman - Dragons of Winter Night


----------



## SenorDingDong

Alright, taxes out of the way, now I can start reading again.


Mainak Dhar - _Alice in Deadland_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Jstring said:


> Mainak Dhar - _Alice in Deadland_


Don't bother reading the book I have posted above. Great title, great concept, written very poorly. Couldn't get past the halfway point. It read like a damn article (this, and then she, and then, as she, et cetera) and was just..._boring_. A shame.



Onto:

Stephen Dobyns - _The Church of Dead Girls_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Neil Gaiman - _American Gods_


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> Margaret Weis & Tracy Hickman - Dragons of Winter Night


 


technomancer said:


> Margaret Weis & Tracy Hickman - Dragons of the Dwarven Depths


 
At the same time or just a spead reader?

I only read the original Dragonlance series, but they were phenomenal writers... Definitely underrated for that genre. I got my wife into them back in the day and that burst her nerd cherry and now she's a huge fantasy geek


----------



## dNate

The Stalin Epigram by Robert Littel

Kinda been lagging it though. Haven't been consistently reading it in the past week. Hate when I do that.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> At the same time or just a spead reader?
> 
> I only read the original Dragonlance series, but they were phenomenal writers... Definitely underrated for that genre. I got my wife into them back in the day and that burst her nerd cherry and now she's a huge fantasy geek



Meh four days for one of those isn't bad... and I was also off work at the time 

Finished Dwarven Depths and started Winter Night... probably going to skip the middle Lost Chronicles as I'm not that interested in what it covers and read Dragons of Spring Dawning and then Dragons of the Hourglass Mage. Then I'll read the Legends trilogy 

I used to have a poster-sized portrait of Raistlin a friend of mine drew for me in high school, I'd love to know what happened to it as it was freaking awesome.


----------



## SenorDingDong

T. S. Eliot - _Old Possum's Book of Practical Cats_


----------



## MFB

11/22/63 by Stephen King

Not sure exactly how far into it I am, but its radically different from his other works and I'm not particularly sold on it yet.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Neil Gaiman - _Coraline_


----------



## SenorDingDong

T. S. Eliot - _The Complete Poems and Plays_


----------



## GazPots

Found an old Michael Crichton volume at my grans house from 1992 which was pretty mint to be honest. 


3 books in one so i'm currently reading Rising Sun. I just can't help hearing Sean Connerys voice whenever his character speaks in the book.


----------



## SenorDingDong

J W Griebel - _Trentston_: final draft.


Finally.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Just wrapping up _Sit Down and Shut Up_ by Brad Warner. It's essentially Brad's short-hand and simplified reflection on Dogen's _Shobogenzo_. It was a really easy read, and is somewhat insightful. Definitely recommended to someone who has no background in Buddhism, but is interested in learning a bit about practicing it, in Layman's terms.

Up next:


----------



## revclay

Mark Danielewski - _House of Leaves_. Second time through it and loving it even more than the first time.


----------



## SenorDingDong

William Peter Blatty - _Legion_


----------



## Fiction

Stephen R. Covey - _Seven Habits of Highly Effective people_

... On my _Brand Spankin' New_ Kindle.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Fiction said:


> Stephen R. Covey - _Seven Habits of Highly Effective people_
> 
> ... On my _Brand Spankin' New_ Kindle.



I liked this for the Kindle. No offence to the book 




Reading:

John Skipp - _The Long Last Call_


----------



## Fiction

I eventually want to run a _Succesful_ business, so I'm trying my hand at these character/business building books to see if I have a chance.


----------



## Fiction

Starting

Ursula K. Le Guin - _A Wizard of Earthsea_

Got halfway through that last book, and decided to juggle two. Seeing as there is no story line I need to focus on


----------



## c4tze

bloodbath - devouring the feeble


----------



## SenorDingDong

Fiction said:


> I eventually want to run a _Succesful_ business, so I'm trying my hand at these character/business building books to see if I have a chance.



I know what you mean. I'm in the same boat. 



Now reading: 


J W Griebel - _Trentston_ 


Final revised version. Finally almost done.


----------



## SenorDingDong

John Skipp - _Conscience_


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

Just finished Marilyn Manson's Long Road Out Of Hell

Now reading Slash's autobiography =)


----------



## Fiction

^ you should pick up Scar Tissue next, that's another great bio.


----------



## jaretthale78

gods of eden - william bramley


----------



## SenorDingDong

William Faulkner - _As I Lay Dying_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Poppy Z. Brite - _Lost Souls_


----------



## stevemcqueen

The Sword Of Truth series by Terry Goodkind. I am currently on Soul Of The Fire and these books are amazing. So amazing, in fact, that Keith Merrow named a song from one of the books (Pillars Of Creation)


----------



## Thrashmanzac

i just finished reading the fall by de toro and hogan, now i need to get my hands on the night eternal


----------



## SenorDingDong

Joe Hill - _Heart-Shaped Box_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Brom - _The Child Thief_


----------



## technomancer

Margaret Weis & Tracy Hickman - Dragons of Spring Dawning

Damn this new job has really slowed down my reading


----------



## ibanezlover

stevemcqueen said:


> The Sword Of Truth series by Terry Goodkind. I am currently on Soul Of The Fire and these books are amazing. So amazing, in fact, that Keith Merrow named a song from one of the books (Pillars Of Creation)



Great series. Currently reading The Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Jack Ketchum - _The Girl Next Door_


----------



## Blake1970

Bram Stoker's Dracula


----------



## SenorDingDong

John Saul - _House of Reckoning_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Brom - _The Plucker_


----------



## ittoa666

Read most of it yesterday. Quite entertaining.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Peter Straub - _Koko_


----------



## Iamasingularity

"On the origin of species"

Really difficult, but sort of a Bible of its own.


----------



## kung_fu

Finished PKD's "The Transmigration of Timothy Archer" (REALLY good book ). I'm currently reading Asimov's "Foundation". I've been staying away from Brian Herbert andKevin J Anderson's Dune books for some time now, as i've heard they are pretty shitty, but i picked up the hard cover of "Paul of Dune" today for $2 (the dollar store i bought it from had loads of them ). Time to see if all of those strongly worded amazon reviews are right . I have tons more i have to get through first anyways.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Jack Ketchum - _Right to Life_


----------



## Cyntex

Iamasingularity said:


> "On the origin of species"
> 
> Really difficult, but sort of a Bible of its own.



Same here, it;s very interesting but also tedious to read, so much details. I am only at page 106, at the start of "Divergence of CHaracter. Gave it a rest..for now..

Now I'm reading John Steinbeck's Grapes of Wrath, kind of what I expected, not a book to make you feel good, hits me pretty hard, even though theres an occasional laugh (the chicken instead of an axe part, cracked me up )


----------



## Iamasingularity

Cyntex said:


> Same here, it;s very interesting but also tedious to read, so much details. I am only at page 106, at the start of "Divergence of CHaracter. Gave it a rest..for now..
> 
> Now I'm reading John Steinbeck's Grapes of Wrath, kind of what I expected, not a book to make you feel good, hits me pretty hard, even though theres an occasional laugh (the chicken instead of an axe part, cracked me up )



Ahhh fuck me. I wish I had more english books. Where I live good books are hard to come by and new imported ones cost 100$+  . I was looking for some Isaac Asimov books, and I asked the department lady if there were any. She checked her registery and said "Yes we have it!" So in excitement I followed her till she lead me to the science section. She then handed me this:






Me: FFFFFFUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Cyntex

What about a membership at a library? Saves you a lot of money.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Cyntex said:


> What about a membership at a library? Saves you a lot of money.



Not many english books at the libraries around my place. There is one I know of, but its 1 1/2 hours away and costs 10$ to rent a book. I read at a really fast pace and sometimes read throughout the night to finish think books, so it really isn`t an option for me considering how much I like to read...


----------



## SenorDingDong

Bentley Little - _The Town_


----------



## Origin

William Gibson, progeny of cyberpunk. Goddamn, I love his work.

Also poker books


----------



## SirMyghin

Started a Game of Thrones again, as I will finally get around to reading a Dance with Dragons. Figured there is no rush, may as well read them all, I'll still have to wait 5 years permitting he lives that long for the next book.


----------



## MFB

Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere

Havent had much time to read it but Im about 30% in according to my Kindle and have enjoyed it thus far.


----------



## petereanima

Brandon Sanderson's "Mistborn"-Trilogy. I am at the middle of book#2 so far. Amazing imho, I am REALLY enjoying it.


----------



## SenorDingDong

MFB said:


> Neil Gaiman - Neverwhere



One of my favorite books. Gaiman is a master.


----------



## MFB

I read "American Gods" and found the premise to be really unique, and his style is nice. I've been meaning to read the Sandman stuff but haven't yet and found Books of Magic to be eh.


----------



## SenorDingDong

I haven't gotten into Books of Magic, but I read most of his novels and his style has made him one of my favorite writers. 

In fact, I ordered a used copy of his novel _Anasi Boys_ for four bucks and wound up receiving a first edition signed hardcover. 





Reading:

Wrath James White - _The Resurrectionist_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Stephen King - _Misery_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Started reading this last night:



Stephen King - _Dolores Claiborne_


----------



## ralphy1976

inside the red box, North Korea's Post totalitarian Politics by Patrick MCeachern


----------



## SenorDingDong

Jack Ketchum - _Off Season_


----------



## caskettheclown

I'm reading the "Skullduggery Pleasant" series by Derek Landy


Kind of a kids books like Harry Potter or the Hunger Games but damn its really good!


----------



## SenorDingDong

Sara Gran - _Come Closer_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Richard Laymon - _One Rainy Night_


----------



## technomancer

Margaret Weis & Tracy Hickman - Dragons of the Hourglass Mage


----------



## SenorDingDong

Douglas Clegg - _Naomi_


----------



## myrtorp

I've been reading Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time series for a few years now.
Yes a few years, Im not a big reader. I only read before I go to bed. Im on book 19 or 20 now, (swedish editions are split up in 2 parts)

Good stuff


----------



## SenorDingDong

Rudyard Kipling - _The Jungle Book_


----------



## petereanima

petereanima said:


> Brandon Sanderson's "Mistborn"-Trilogy. I am at the middle of book#2 so far. Amazing imho, I am REALLY enjoying it.



Done with the series. Amazing. Highly recommended.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Dan Simmons - _Summer of Night_


----------



## espman

David Wong - John Dies at the End


----------



## kung_fu

I got 2 on the go: Rama II (Arthur C Clarke), I hate your guts (Jim Norton)


----------



## SenorDingDong

JWGriebel said:


> Dan Simmons - _Summer of Night_



Man this book is such a slow read. It's taking forever to finish. Anyone else read Simmons' work?


----------



## Thrashmanzac

i read pork by cris freddi today and a train and loved it


----------



## The Uncreator

Just finished 'Pushing Ice' by Alastair Reynolds for the 4th or 5th time. Stunning book, some of the best characters I have read about, still my all time favorite.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Ray Garton - _Loveliest Dead_


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

The Autobiography of Malcolm X


----------



## SenorDingDong

George Orwell - _Animal Farm_


----------



## mcleanab

Last several reads:

CONTACT by Carl Sagan
THE WORLD IN SIX SONGS by Daniel Levitin
WARPED PASSAGES by Lisa Randall
I, ASIMOV by Isaac Asimov
THE WAR OF ART by Steven Pressfield


----------



## SenorDingDong

Anthony Burgess - _A Clockwork Orange_


----------



## Thrashmanzac

JWGriebel said:


> Anthony Burgess - _A Clockwork Orange_



that is a fantastic book, im going to give it another read after i finish graeham greenes short stories. i just finished the night eternal by del toro, such an amazing trilogy!


----------



## Vinchester

The Death and Life of Great American Cities - Jane Jacobs. 

A must read for architecture student like me


----------



## espman

H.P Lovecraft - At The Mountains of Madness


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

_Fight Club_ - Chuck Palahniuk (for the 185th time!)


----------



## SenorDingDong

Thrashmanzac said:


> that is a fantastic book, im going to give it another read after i finish graeham greenes short stories.



It's the first time I ever read it. It was amazing.





Reading:

Steve Thayer - _The Wheat Field_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Neil Gaiman - _Anansi Boys_


----------



## Blake1970

Kim Harrison's A Perfect Blood


----------



## SenorDingDong

Cormac McCarthy - _The Road_


----------



## technomancer

Kim Harrison - A Perfect Blood


----------



## MFB

Hunter S. Thompson - _The Rum Diaries_

I'm a fan of his Gonzo work but I wanna see how his pre-Gonzo years are


----------



## SenorDingDong

Michael Blumlein - _X, Y_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Simon Clark - _Blood Crazy_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Time to hop back on this bad boy again:


Stephen King - _The Stand_


----------



## Cyntex

Just finished Manufacturing Depression by Gary Greenberg and starting This Is Your Brain On Music by Daniel Levitin.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Richard Laymon - _The Woods Are Dark_


----------



## SenorDingDong

A. M. Homes - _The End of Alice_


----------



## SenorDingDong

George Orwell - _1984_


----------



## monty888

Just finished Nothing To Envy by Barbara Demick. Utterly stunning book about North Korea, written after interviewing defectors. Seriously fascinating stuff.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Tim Lebbon - _Berserk_


----------



## maj86

The Walking Dead: Rise of the Governor


----------



## SenorDingDong

Richard Laymon - _Beware_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Reading a manuscript and getting it ready to send out to some agents


----------



## PortalNathrakh

_Mein Kampf_

You know who it's by. Reading for my history class, though, so don't jump to any conclusions.


----------



## Skyblue

Anansi Brothers, by Neil Gaiman (again) 
Great book, I was just in the mood so I picked it up. 
After that, I'll probably either steal my friend's copy of Soul Music by Terry Pratchett or go for Dune, which I just got for my birthday.


----------



## technomancer

Richard Baker - Forsaken House


----------



## dantel666

just finished Darth Baneath of Destruction by Drew Karpyshyn.

Next up:
Darth Bane:Rule of Two
Darth Bane: Dynasty of Evil

Been on a Star Wars kick lately.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Richard Laymon - _Cuts_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Richard Laymon - _The Cellar_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Richard Laymon - _The Beast House_


----------



## espman

Steve Berry - The Alexandria Link


----------



## Karaethon

I'm currently re-reading the entire Wheel of Time series in time for the 14th and final book to be released! I highly recommend them to anybody who is into fantasy! 

Better than Lord of the Rings in my opinion, and I am a HUGE fan of that series!


----------



## makeitreign

I need to pick up on that shit. I've heard a lot about the Wheel of Time books.

I just finished the third of the Foundation Novels by Isaac Asimov.
I threw the book down and started yelling obscenities. 
I need to get the rest of them.
Some good sci-fi.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Richard Laymon - _The Midnight Tour_


----------



## makeitreign

You read a lot, don't you?


----------



## SenorDingDong

makeitreign said:


> You read a lot, don't you?



It's part of my job


----------



## makeitreign

Just saw the title. Haha.


----------



## Blake1970

Extinction Point and Iron Kissed (Mercy Thompson, Book 3) (Mercedes Thompson)


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I'm about to pick up The Hunger Games. Heard it was a good book!


----------



## Sofos

Reading The Girl That Kicked the Hornet's Nest (Stieg Larsson)

the year so far ive read:
The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo (Stieg Larsson)
The Girl That Played With Fire (Stieg Larsson)
Loki (Mike Vasich, really REALLY good)
Sword of Lies (Mike Vasich)
A Wizard From Earthsea (Ursula K. Le Guin)
The Tombs of Atuan (Ursula K. Le Guin)
The Farthest Shore (Ursula K. Le Guin)


----------



## makeitreign

I'm excited for This Book is Full of Spiders by David Wong to come out. 
It's the sequel to John Dies at the End, and if you haven't read that, I suggest you do.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Ned Vizzini - _It's Kind of a Funny Story_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Daniel Wallace - _Big Fish: A Novel of Mythic Proportions_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Neil Gaiman - _Stardust_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Jack Ketchum - _Joyride_


----------



## Sebastian

Mustaine: A Heavy Metal Memoir


----------



## Sicarius

After I saw the interview with FBI Agent Ali Soufan, I decided to pick up his book, _The Black Banners: The Inside Story of 9/11 and the War Against Al-Qaeda._

It's extremely informative, and detailed. I'm just getting to the 9/11 plot, and it's interesting to see how Al-Qaeda operated during this time.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Arthur C. Clarke: Rendezvous with Rama


----------



## SenorDingDong

Jack Ketchum - _Red_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Edward Lee - _The Golem_


----------



## fps

Jon Ronson, The Psychopath Test. It is diverting and engaging, but a little too pop-psychology for my tastes. This is clearly to give us an everyman *in* to the world he's exploring, and allows his characters/interviewees to shape the story, but a little extra info, a few more diverting case studies, might have helped. That said I'm a little over half way through, and I am definitely whipping through it, so it's worth a dabble!


----------



## kung_fu

Just finished Arthur C Clarke's "Rama II". Now I'm making my way through Richard Dawkin's "The God Delusion" (again) and reading "The integrated Man" by Michael Berlyn


----------



## technomancer

Richard Baker - Farthest Reach


----------



## SenorDingDong

Stephen King - _The Shining_


----------



## Dan_Vacant

We - Yevgeny Zamyatin


----------



## signalgrey

The past year Ive decided to go back and reread all the old classics like King Solomons Mines, anything and all Jules Verne etc..

Currently Im going through the Robert Louis Stevenson collection. Right now im most of the way through Kidnapped!.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Jack Ketchum - _Weed Species_


----------



## espman

Steve Berry - The Paris Vendetta
Also working my way through Lovecrafts Necronomicon as well.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Alice Sebold - _The Lovely Bones_


----------



## the britt shredder

Glen Cook- The Black Company. may in fact be the greatest fantasy series to have been written.


----------



## technomancer

Richard Baker - Last Gate


----------



## Bigsby

Complete stories and poems of edgar allan poe, real good stuff


----------



## SenorDingDong

Brian Keene - _The Rising_


----------



## revclay

I guess not currently reading, but read over spring break: Haruki Murakami - _Hardboiled Wonderland and the End of the World_. Murakami is a brilliant man.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Brian Keene - _City of the Dead_



I normally don't read zombie novels, but I've wanted to check out his work for some time.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Bentley Little - _Dispatch_


----------



## gdbjr21

The Walking Dead: Rise of the Governor


----------



## SenorDingDong

Brom - _The Devil's Rose_


----------



## SenorDingDong

John Connolly - _The Gates_


----------



## kung_fu

Isaac Asimov "The Gods Themselves", Mark Evanier "Jack Kirby: The King of Comics"


----------



## areyna21

The Story Of B by Daniel Quinn- A great about the Vatican sending a spy priest to investigate the potential anti Christ that has been converting religious leaders across Europe. Only to find he is right and instead turns and helps bring down religion himself. A ficticious story built to deliver real facts about religion, philosophy and science.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Douglas Clegg - _Neverland_


----------



## The Shadow

Just finished American Psycho by Bret Easton Ellis. It was absolutely brilliant.


----------



## The Uncreator

Finished "Pushing Ice" by Alastair Reynolds for the 5th time, making it my single most read book and still my favorite.

Now starting up "Ring" by Stephen Baxter, this will be my 3rd time through this.

Yes, I know, I need new books.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Stephen King as Richard Bachman - _Rage_


----------



## technomancer

Unclean - Richard Lee Byers


----------



## SenorDingDong

Norman Partridge - _Dark Harvest_


----------



## MFB

Damn it Griebel, quit changing your name! 

I keep wondering who these new people are


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Richard Wright- Black Boy.
Great book, i'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## SenorDingDong

MFB said:


> Damn it Griebel, quit changing your name!
> 
> I keep wondering who these new people are





Who is this Griebel you speak of?


----------



## USMarine75

"Enemies" by Weiner. Wow. True / illicit history of the FBI. Great read so far...


----------



## SenorDingDong

Ray Bradbury - _Fahrenheit 451_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Arthur C. Clarke - _Childhood's End_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Thomas Ligotti - _Teatro Grottesco_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Joyce Carol Oates - _Zombie_


----------



## MetalGravy

Jane Austen - _Pride and Prejudice_


----------



## wlfers

A Song of Ice and Fire - George R. R. Martin

Meditations - Rene Descartes for my philosophy class, then onto some Sartre


----------



## SenorDingDong

John Connolly - _The Infernals_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Tom Piccirilli - _A Choir of Ill Children_


----------



## Guitarman700

Stephen King-The Wind Through The Keyhole


----------



## SenorDingDong

Douglas Clegg - _Isis_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Lewis Carroll - _Through the Looking Glass_


----------



## SenorDingDong

J. K. Rowling - _Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone_


Sue me, they're great books


----------



## MFB

Guitarman700 said:


> Stephen King-The Wind Through The Keyhole



Bought this the other night, hoping to start it this weekend


----------



## Prydogga

I started this a couple of weeks ago, but then decided to read his first autobiography first. So I'm in between the two at the moment, but what I've read so far of both has been great.


----------



## technomancer

Undead - Richard Lee Byers


----------



## SenorDingDong

J. K. Rowling - _Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets_


----------



## Guitarman700

Wind Through The Keyhole was amazing. Simply amazing. I have no idea how King stays so good for so long. No spoilers. Just go read it.

Now I'm reading; Kurt Vonnegut-Cat's Cradle.


----------



## MFB

I could NOT get into Cat's Cradle. I love Slaughterhouse Five and Sirens of Titan, but something about CC was terribly boring and I ended up finishing it by Wikipedia  Once I'm done with Wind Through the Key Hole, I'll probably go back and read Breakfast of Champions since I'm always really happy when I read his works.


----------



## Guitarman700

MFB said:


> I could NOT get into Cat's Cradle. I love Slaughterhouse Five and Sirens of Titan, but something about CC was terribly boring and I ended up finishing it by Wikipedia  Once I'm done with Wind Through the Key Hole, I'll probably go back and read Breakfast of Champions since I'm always really happy when I read his works.



It's certainly....different. I can see why some wouldn't like it. Vonnegut is one of my favorite authors, but I'll admit to liking Slaughterhouse Five more than Cat's Cradle.


----------



## MFB

SH5 > the other works of his I've read

There's one book where he grades himself on his works and I believe that's his A+ work and with good cause


----------



## SenorDingDong

J. K. Rowling - _Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban_


----------



## SenorDingDong

J. K. Rowling - _Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire_


----------



## Aurochs34

Mythologies - Roland Barthes

Darkness at Noon - Arthur Koestler

Great stuff.


----------



## gunshow86de

The Plague - Albert Camus


----------



## SenorDingDong

J. K. Rowling - _Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix_


----------



## SenorDingDong

J. K. Rowling - _Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince _


----------



## right_to_rage

Graham Hancock - _Fingerprints of the Gods_


----------



## SenorDingDong

I forgot to post--I started this last night:


J. K. Rowling - _Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Caro King - _Seven Sorcerers_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Philip Pullman - _The Golden Compass _



(I'm currently writing a YA book, so I've been reading a ton of YA books)


----------



## SenorDingDong

Philip Pullman - _The Subtle Knife _


----------



## SenorDingDong

Philip Pullman - _The Amber Spyglass_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Suzanne Collins - _The Hunger Games_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Suzanne Collins - _Catching Fire_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Suzanne Collins - _Mockingjay_


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Jakke

I have been diving into some Koontz lately.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Jakke said:


> I have been diving into some *Koontz* lately.




Sorry.
*muff diver*

And after the Trial I'll probably either reread all of HP Lovecraft's fiction, or through Life of Pi again.


----------



## Jakke

highlordmugfug said:


> Sorry.
> *muff diver*



How *DARE* you!


----------



## Blind Theory

So I got some birthday money a couple days early and decided to go to Barnes and Noble to buy some stuff. I nerded out (like I always do) and bought the following:
The Pluto Files-Neil deGrasse Tyson
Neutrino-Frank Close
My Inventions and Other Writings-Nikola Tesla
The Clockwork Universe: Isaac Newton, the Royal Society and the Birth Of the Modern World-Edward Dolnick

I obviously haven't begun reading any of them because I just bought them. The book I AM reading however is Carl Sagan's Cosmos. I imagine quite a few people on here have read this book. If not, I highly suggest it for people fascinated by science. It is a very enjoyable read.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Margaret Peterson Haddix - _Among the Hidden_


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

i don't read often at all

but my friend suggested "The Boy in the Striped Pajamas" to me the other day so I picked it up

i got hooked

sat down for 3 hours and read through the whole thing

needless to say, i loved it


----------



## SenorDingDong

Just finished:

Margaret Peterson Haddix - _Among the Impostors_



Now on to:


Margaret Peterson Haddix - _Among the Betrayed_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Now on to:


Margaret Peterson Haddix - _Among the Barons_


----------



## -42-

Burned through eight Dresden books in no time flat. Only stopped because Barnes and Noble doesn't have White Night in stock. Then the first two Codex Alera books in as many nights.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Margaret Peterson Haddix - _Among the Brave_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Margaret Peterson Haddix - _Among the Enemy_


----------



## highlordmugfug

Went out and bought some books today. 

I'm almost finished with 
50 facts that should change the world 2.0-Jessica Williams

And I also picked up 
House of Leaves
Extreme Science- Phil Clark lol
and
Eating Animals-Jonathan Safran Foer


----------



## SenorDingDong

Margaret Peterson Haddix - _Among the Free_


----------



## SenorDingDong

D.J. MacHale - _The Merchant of Death_


----------



## SenorDingDong

D.J. MacHale - _The Lost City of Faar _


----------



## Skyblue

Catch-22, again. 

Brilliant book, but I'd probably wait until I get slightly less depressed to continue reading it...


----------



## technomancer

Justin Gustainis - Evil Dark


----------



## SenorDingDong

D.J. MacHale - _The Never War_


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I read Stephen King's Long Walk, after that I read From a Buick 8(now I want a old ass Buick and maybe name my first kid Ned) and now I'm reading Heart in Atlantis.


----------



## SenorDingDong

D.J. MacHale - _The Reality Bug_


----------



## SenorDingDong

D.J. MacHale - _Black Water_


----------



## Skyblue

Neil Gaiman- Graveyard Book


----------



## SenorDingDong

Skyblue said:


> Neil Gaiman- Graveyard Book



Gaiman is such a talented writer. His prose is beautiful.





D.J. MacHale - _The Rivers of Zadaa_


----------



## Jakke

_Trick or Treatment? - Alternative Medicine on Trial_ By Simon Singh and Edzard Ernst.

It's worth mentioning that Singh was sued for libel by the British Chiropractic Association (BSA) when he called them out in an article in The Guardian. They then withdrew it when they realized they did not have a case


----------



## SenorDingDong

D.J. MacHale - _The Quillan Games_


----------



## SenorDingDong

D.J. MacHale - _The Pilgrims of Rayne_


----------



## BlackMesa

Just finished Fearless: The Undaunted Courage and Ultimate Sacrifice of Navy SEAL Team SIX Operator Adam Brown by Eric Blehm.
Can not say enough about this book. Wow.


----------



## sage

Currently "The Wind Through the Keyhole" by Stephen King. I loved the Dark Tower series and to get another book is awesome. I'm about 1/2 way through and it's really good.

Also, for insomnia, am reading "The Grand Design" by Stephen Hawking. Not that it's boring, but my head can only take in so much, then I bonk.


----------



## Inverted11

"Universe in a Nutshell" by Stephen Hawking, and "Blood Meridian" by Cormac McCarthy (with a 2 year break in between )


----------



## conortheshreder

Currently reading Henry Miller's "Tropic of Cancer" after a friend (who's writing style is largely influenced my Miller) recommended I read it, This really is an astonishing book and I can see why it was banned for almost thirty years, it is truly is a as Henry Miller put it " a prolonged insult, a gob of spit in the face of art, a kick in the pants of God, Man, Destiny Time, Love Beauty..." for which I love it so. I am only a hundred pages in but even so there has been much interesting thoughts and great philosophies to digest.


----------



## MFB

Picked up a physical copy of "Wind through the Keyhole" and "Duma Key" both by Stephen King, just looking for a good chance to start one or the other.


----------



## SenorDingDong

My router was fried in a storm so I wasn't able to update.


I just finished Stephen King - _Gerald's Game_



And I started this last night:


Joe Hill - _Horns_


----------



## -42-

Just finished _The Lies of Locke Lemora_. Awesome read.


----------



## imlikemike

Just finished "Into the Wild" which was a pretty interesting read. Now I'm reading "The Greatest Show on Earth", a book detailing the facts about evolution.

Edit: Is anyone here a fan of the Kingkiller Chronicles? I absolutely love the series and it's going to be a long agonizing wait for the third book to come out.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Richard Laymon - _After Midnight _


----------



## The Uncreator

Blue Remembered Earth by Alastair Reynolds.

As always: intelligent, unique and interesting characters with a highly highly intriguing plot filled with an incredibly unique universe.


----------



## technomancer

Simon R Green - Live and Let Drood
Simon R Green - The Bride Wore Black Leather
Donald Tyson - The Ravener and Others


----------



## Mexi

been reading the dark tower books, just finished the drawing of the three and starting the wastelands today


----------



## devolutionary

I just finished the currently completed books of Robin Hobbs "Rainwild Chronicles". I'm desperately hanging out for the fourth book and anything Jim Butcher releases, because I'm a god damn junkie for that guy.


----------



## MFB

Mexi said:


> been reading the dark tower books, just finished the drawing of the three and starting the wastelands today



Probably my second favorite of the seven DT series, with the next one (Wizards & Glass) being my first favorite


----------



## -JeKo-

Slash's autobiography.


----------



## Blake1970

World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War and Deadlocked.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Douglas Clegg - _Afterlife_


----------



## Sebastian

Just started Jack Osbourne's autobiography - "21 Years Gone"


----------



## SenorDingDong

Cormac McCarthy - _No Country for Old Men_


----------



## technomancer

Kalayna Price - Grave Memory


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm quickly reading through a couple of Stat books to preview them for my new project-based non-AP Stat class I'm teaching next year.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Ray Bradbury - _ Something Wicked This Way Comes _


----------



## -42-

Almost done with The Name of the Wind.


----------



## SenorDingDong

I'm reading a bunch of Stephen King, Jack Ketchum, Clive Barker, and Charles de Lint short stories.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Chuck Palahniuk - _Lullaby _


----------



## Winspear

Les Miserables. I always loved the musical. I read 80% of this book on holiday last year in August, and have been struggling through it since then. By struggling I don't mean I don't like the book! Just I can't justify putting my guitar down to read with the amount of work I am doing recently 
It's a brilliant book and it was nice to find so much more to the story than is present in the musical. Wonderfully written. I hope to finish it soon haha.
After that I want to make my way through the LOTR trilogy which I haven't read since I was about 10 (so it was meaningless and I remember nothing), as well as the Harry Potter books - all of which I have only read once, at their release dates (so once again from a very young age).
After that I'll probably read my favourite books again - His Dark Materials trilogy. Looking for something that comes anywhere close to that but I don't think I'll ever find it


----------



## kerska

Just started House of Leaves. Heard lots about it and it caught my interest. I don't know what it is about it, but it's got me feeling a little weirded out.


----------



## MFB

kerska said:


> Just started House of Leaves. Heard lots about it and it caught my interest. I don't know what it is about it, but it's got me feeling a little weirded out.



It's an ...interesting read to say the least, but I couldn't get into it after the first probably 130 or so pages. It bounces back and forth between two different stories and there's other stuff that I won't spoil but it makes it difficult to read.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Mary Sangiovanni - _The Hollower _


----------



## avenger

Generation of Swine -HST

Just finished up The Great Shark Hunt


----------



## SenorDingDong

Oop, forgot to update.


I'm in the middle of:


Jack Ketchum - _Cover_


----------



## poisonelvis

hard eight-jan evanovich,funny as hell!


----------



## SenorDingDong

Jack Ketchum - _Off Season: Unexpurgated Hard Cover Edition_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Started this last night:


Jack Ketchum - _Offspring_


----------



## technomancer

Tim Powers - Hide Me Among the Graves


----------



## SenorDingDong

Neil Gaiman - _Neverwhere_


----------



## MFB

SenorDingDong said:


> Neil Gaiman - _Neverwhere_



Great read, although I didn't realize how short it was until I was done with it


----------



## SenorDingDong

MFB said:


> Great read, although I didn't realize how short it was until I was done with it



 One of my favorite novels. 




Now reading: 

China Miéville - _Un Lun Dun_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Chuck Palahniuk - _Haunted_


----------



## MFB

Finished "Wind Through the Keyhole" which I found to be a waste and added nothing to the series

Started "Duma Key" and blew through the first 36 pages like nothing


----------



## SenorDingDong

^I'm copying you.

Stephen King - _Duma Key_


----------



## MFB

I've only read up to page 36, whereas you're probably on 2XX already  I just got a new freelance poster to do in 3 days so it looks like I'll be behind on it


----------



## SenorDingDong

MFB said:


> I've only read up to page 36, whereas you're probably on 2XX already  I just got a new freelance poster to do in 3 days so it looks like I'll be behind on it





I've been reading slower/less than usual because it's summer.

I didn't open the book until midnight, and I read about fifty pages before I crashed.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I'm reading Dororo and The Harry Potter Series. I'm shocked that I like them both...
I thought Dororo would being boring old manga but I love the art style and it breaks the 4th wall. The Harry Potter book I started reading cause a ex wanted me to watch the movies but I said "What if I read the books?" and I was talking about books with another chick and she said I should read them.


----------



## espman

Nicolai Lilin - Siberian Education


----------



## ilyti

I just finished Ubik, Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch and Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? I'm kind of on a Philip K. Dick spell at the moment.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

'_Bertrand Russel: The Ghost of Madness_' by Ray Monk

I just bought '_Arguably_' by Christopher Hitchens from my university's book store  
Have read the first three or so essays and I love it.

I just ordered '_Mysticism & Logic, And Other Essays_' by Bertrand Russell

Amazon.com: Mysticism and Logic, and Other Essays (Classic Reprint) (9781440074035): Bertrand Russell: Books

and '_God Is Not Great: How Religion Poisons Everything_' by Christopher Hitchens.

Amazon.com: God Is Not Great: How Religion Poisons Everything (9780446697965): Christopher Hitchens: Books


I have a lot of stuff I haven't read thanks to university


----------



## SenorDingDong

Forgot to update (again); been reading various short story collections lately.


----------



## espman

Only Revolutions - Mark Z. Danielewski


----------



## dethFNmetal

Just finished Stephen kings "under the dome" and "the stand" both were rather large( over a thousand pages) and for the most part graphic and disturbing. But thats the king for ya. Overall both were good books. Liked under the dome more than the other however.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Neil Gaiman and Terry Pratchett - _Good Omens: The Nice and Accurate Prophecies of Agnes Nutter, Witch _


----------



## C2Aye

Pale Blue Dot by Carl Sagan


----------



## CrushingAnvil

C2Aye said:


> Pale Blue Dot by Carl Sagan



I scored Sagan's '_Contact_' for a few dollars a while ago and haven't had the chance to read it


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I picked up Gunslinger by Stephen king today so I may start the Dark Towers series.


----------



## MFB

Dan_Vacant said:


> I picked up Gunslinger by Stephen king today so I may start the Dark Towers series.





I'm considering this to be the best decision you've made of all time


----------



## st2012

Reading Railsea by China Mieville, enjoying the heck out of it so far.



Dan_Vacant said:


> I picked up Gunslinger by Stephen king today so I may start the Dark Towers series.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

england made me by graham greene, i am enjoying it very much


----------



## Skyblue

Fragile Things, Neil Gaiman 

Just started, so no real comment on it yet, but I trust Gaiman to deliver.


----------



## -42-

Just finished _Best Served Cold_ by Joe Abercrombie. 

And I thought _I_ was a cynic.


----------



## st2012

Skyblue said:


> Fragile Things, Neil Gaiman
> 
> Just started, so no real comment on it yet, but I trust Gaiman to deliver.



Is that one of his short story collections? He writes some of my favorites.


----------



## technomancer

Ben Aaronovitch - Whispers Under Ground
Richard Kadrey - Devil in the Dollhouse
Charles Stross - The Apocalypse Codex


----------



## ddtonfire

Ulysses Grant - The Personal Memoirs of
C.S. Lewis - The Abolition of Man


----------



## Jakke

Snagged Watchmen dirt cheap


----------



## SenorDingDong

Thomas Harris - _Red Dragon_


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Mein Kampf (My Struggle) by Adolf Hitler. Very good so far. A very challenging read.


----------



## Jakke

Daemontheuncreated said:


> Mein Kampf (My Struggle) by Adolf Hitler. Very good so far. A very challenging read.



I started reading it in highschool, but I found it so poorly written, paranoid and reactionary that I just couldn't finish it

I'm going to finish one day though.


----------



## tm20

Richard Dawkins -The Selfish Gene

very interesting


----------



## SenorDingDong

Neil Gaiman - _The Brief Sandman Lives_


----------



## rgaRyan

Just started reading A Bried History of Time by Stephen Hawking.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Clive Barker - _The Great and Secret Show_


----------



## Quitty

Gabriel Garcia Marquez - One Hundred Years of Solitude.
For the 17th time, or so.


----------



## st2012

SenorDingDong said:


> Clive Barker - _The Great and Secret Show_



Make sure to read Everville when you finish. Even better IMO. One of my favorite authors for sure.


----------



## SenorDingDong

st2012 said:


> Make sure to read Everville when you finish. Even better IMO. One of my favorite authors for sure.



One of my favorites as well 

I have to pick up _Everville_--I have nearly every novel he has written, but that is one of the few I haven't bought yet.


----------



## kung_fu

Philip K Dick "The Three Stigmata of Palmer Elderich"


----------



## MstrH

tm20 said:


> Richard Dawkins -The Selfish Gene
> 
> very interesting



Richard Dawkins - The God Delusion

Also very interesting.

(I also want to read his next book : The Tone Wood Delusion)


----------



## JeffFromMtl




----------



## tm20

MstrH said:


> Richard Dawkins - The God Delusion
> 
> Also very interesting.
> 
> (I also want to read his next book : The Tone Wood Delusion)



at the book store i was deciding whether to get Selfish Gene or God Delusion. this will be the next to read.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Just finished 11.22.63 by Stephen King. Absolutely loved every page of it. I might even say it's one of his best, if not the best book he's written. Check it out!


----------



## gunshow86de

Iahmael - Daniel Quinn

Quite interesting so far, it's a dialogue between a man and a captive gorilla concerning the "lie" that man has perpetuated. That this world was designed for them.

It's also supposedly was the inspiration for the name Animals as Leaders.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Reading some short stories by Stephen King and Joyce Carol Oates.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Stephen King - _11/22/63_


----------



## MFB

I blew through 11/22/63 and loved it. Did NOT realize it was 900 pages when I read it in like a week and a half.


----------



## SenorDingDong

MFB said:


> I blew through 11/22/63 and loved it. Did NOT realize it was 900 pages when I read it in like a week and a half.



I'm a few hundred pages in already--it's excellent.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Brom - _Plucker_


----------



## technomancer

Christopher Golden - Waking Nightmares


----------



## Monk

Stephen King - The Stand

1004 pages down; 445 to go.


----------



## Koop

Monk said:


> Stephen King - The Stand
> 
> 1004 pages down; 445 to go.



Nice, I love the stand. It's one of those books that can be read over and over.

Currently I'm reading: 
Invisible Monsters by Chuck Palahniuk
Brave New World by Aldous Huxley 
White Noise by Don Delillo
and The Dark Tower V: Wolves of the Calla by Stephen King

I just finished American Psycho; it was quite disturbing, but also brilliant. It's going to be one of those novels that sticks with me for a while.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Reading some short stories--yet again.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Richard Laymon - _Night in the Lonesome October_


----------



## Alex6534

Just finished Swan Song by Robert R. McCammon, awesome book, ovr 800 pages long but for the time it took me it may as well have been a short story


----------



## Koop

Alex6534 said:


> Just finished Swan Song by Robert R. McCammon, awesome book, ovr 800 pages long but for the time it took me it may as well have been a short story



I thought about reading that one. How was it? A lot seem to like it more than The Stand.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Reading some Poe.


----------



## AxeHappy

Century Rain by Alastair Reynolds. 

Ripping good read so far.


----------



## technomancer

Richard Kadrey - Devil Said Bang


----------



## SenorDingDong

Dipping back in to the _Complete Poems and Plays of T. S. Eliot_.


----------



## canuck brian

Ayn Rand - Atlas Shrugged


----------



## SenorDingDong

Jack Ketchum - _The Lost_


----------



## espman

Nicolai Lilin - Sniper


----------



## SenorDingDong

Jack Ketchum - _She Wakes_


----------



## CannibalKiller

Stephen King-Under the Dome. Probably my favourite non-horror book of his, definitely one of his best.


----------



## Sebastian

Joseph Conrad - Lord Jim


----------



## SenorDingDong

Graham Masterton - _A Terrible Beauty_


----------



## Mexi

Just finished Song of Susannah (Dark Tower VI, fucking weird as shit) and should be starting the last one soon. school started as well, so I'll be busy with seminar readings


----------



## SenorDingDong

Ken Kesey - _One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest_


----------



## CannibalKiller

Stephen King-The Shining
Mind=Blown.


----------



## BoredomKills

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas and other American Stories
also: The Godfather


----------



## technomancer

Simon R. Green - Ghost of a Dream
Kevin J. Anderson and Neil Peart - Clockwork Angels
Benedict Jacka - Fated


----------



## SenorDingDong

James Herbert - _Once..._


----------



## SenorDingDong

SenorDingDong said:


> James Herbert - _Once..._



Book was terrible.


Now reading: 


Clive Barker - _The Thief of Always_


----------



## sakeido

some recent reads 

Jim Butcher - Dresden Files: Side Jobs - for the most part not that great, aside from Aftermath at the end. Dresden reads way better as a full length novel. Die hard fans only.

The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant - First time re-reading the series since I was 15 or 16 and liked it a lot better this time around. I forgot just how much of an asshole Tom is in the first series and his behavior isn't really properly justified until the next trilogy. Second chronicle starts much better in my opinion, except I misplaced books 2 and 3 and can't find new copies anywhere. 

The Stand - good god what an epic book. I much preferred the first part, where everything was still going to shit, to the last part where they were off to confront Randall Flagg. Great stuff though.

*- Lev Grossman - The Magicians *- absolutely awesome book. Its all about magic and fantasy, but very realistic characters. Ending was senseless, tragic and left me with an empty feeling like somebody actually did die. Hands down my favorite book I've read recently.

currently reading the Black Company - the first book. I am not liking the guy's writing style so far.


----------



## technomancer

Benedict Jacka - Cursed


----------



## SenorDingDong

Garth Nix - _Sabriel_


----------



## Jontain

Recently just finished re-reading The Hobbit as I am excite for the new film due this winter.

Now have started to re-read The Lord of the Rings and finding it much easier fully understand and follow then when I was in my early teens lol.


----------



## flexkill

Juggs by Mavety Media Group. I read it for the articles.


----------



## kung_fu

about to start "Heretics of Dune"


----------



## SenorDingDong

Garth Nix - _Lirael_


----------



## -42-

Just finished _The Blinding Knife_ by Brent Weeks, really good.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I found some graphic novels of The Astounding Wolf-Man at the library. I like the art style and idea of it.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Garth Nix - _Abhorsen_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Roman Dirge - _The Cat with a Really Big Head: And One Other Story That Isn't as Good_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Reading some poems from T. S. Eliot - _The Complete Poems and Plays: 1909-1950_

(Waiting for my Song of Ice and Fire books to get here!)


----------



## SenorDingDong

George R. R. Martin - _A Game of Thrones_


----------



## technomancer

Benedict Jacka - Taken
Kat Richardson - Seawitch


----------



## The Somberlain

Since I'm back at school, I don't have much time for pleasure reading, but for classes:

Edward Said: Orientalism
Gustave Flaubert: Madame Bovary


----------



## SenorDingDong

George R. R. Martin - _A Clash of Kings_


----------



## Thrashmanzac

on the road - Jack Kerouac


----------



## sakeido

Glen Cook - Black Company, the Tales of the South

didn't like the first trilogy at first but god damn it ended up being so good!


----------



## Blake1970

Moby Dick


----------



## Koop

House of Leaves.
So far, it's really good!


----------



## Tyson

Steven Erikson - Dust of Dreams

Shit's dull, but I have nothing better to read.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Neil Gaiman - _The Sandman, Vol. 1: Preludes and Nocturnes_


----------



## dantel666

The Graveyard Book - Neil Gaiman


----------



## SenorDingDong

Neil Gaiman - _The Sandman, Vol. 2: The Doll's House_


----------



## Blake1970

Frankenstein


----------



## SenorDingDong

Neil Gaiman - _The Sandman, Vol. 3: Dream Country_


----------



## technomancer

Thomas E. Sniegoski - In the House of the Wicked


----------



## TristanTTN

Virginia Woolf - Orlando

Have to write an essay on it for my AP English class.


----------



## jwade

Literally just finished this 10 minutes ago:







Loved it, need to get books 2 & 3 asap.

I'm also currently reading a Michael Marshall novel, Killer Move.


----------



## jwade

sakeido said:


> *Lev Grossman - The Magicians *- absolutely awesome book. Its all about magic and fantasy, but very realistic characters. Ending was senseless, tragic and left me with an empty feeling like somebody actually did die. Hands down my favorite book I've read recently.



Total agreement. Amazing author. Book 2 was stellar as well, really excited for the third in the series!


----------



## SenorDingDong

Neil Gaiman - _The Sandman, Vol. 4: Season of Mists_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Neil Gaiman - _The Sandman, Vol. 5: A Game of You_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Neil Gaiman - _The Sandman, Vol. 6: Fables and Reflections_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Neil Gaiman - _The Sandman, Vol. 7: Brief Lives_


----------



## OneMustFallChicago

"Love's Executioner and Other Tales of Psychotherapy" by Irvin Yalom. Basically a book about some of the standout patients of his Psychiatrist Practice.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Neil Gaiman - _The Sandman, Vol. 8: Worlds' End _


----------



## SenorDingDong

Neil Gaiman - _The Sandman, Vol. 9: The Kindly Ones_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Neil Gaiman - _The Sandman, Vol. 10: The Wake_


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

Currently, I'm reading John Dies At The End by David Wong.
For those of you that like horror/comedy and weird shit, this is for you.


----------



## isispelican

Robert Anton Wilson - Cosmic Trigger III : My Life After Death


----------



## Webmaestro

I've just begun re-reading Imajica by Clive Barker.

I first read it about 15 years ago and it knocked my frickin' socks off. That book had me so damn hooked I was staying up all night some nights reading it. No other book has really done that form me.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Mike Carey - _God Save the Queen _


----------



## SenorDingDong

George R. R. Martin - _A Storm of Swords_


----------



## petereanima

I just re-read the "Mistborn" trilogy form Brandon Sanderson.

Now (finally, really, after having it sitting in my shelf for way to long) going to start "The Blade Itself" by Joe Abercrombie.


----------



## Blake1970

Book one of the Codex Alera and it's good.


----------



## Miek

Perdido Street Station, by China Miéville


----------



## technomancer

Jim C. Hines - Libriomancer
Glen Cook - The Black Company



Blake1970 said:


> Book one of the Codex Alera and it's good.



The series gets better as it goes along so if you're liking it so far you're going to love it


----------



## SenorDingDong

Brom - _Krampus the Yule Lord_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Miek said:


> Perdido Street Station, by China Miéville



Let me know if you like it. I started his YA novel _Un Lun Dun_ and it was terribly scatter-brained and seemingly without point, but I want to give him another chance.


----------



## danger5oh

Red Rain by R.L. Stine... and yes, you read that correctly lol. I loved his stuff as a kid and so far his adult offerings are pretty good.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Neil Gaiman - _Death: The High Cost of Living _


----------



## Miek

SenorDingDong said:


> Let me know if you like it. I started his YA novel _Un Lun Dun_ and it was terribly scatter-brained and seemingly without point, but I want to give him another chance.



I'm really liking it! I can't compare to Un Lun Dun, but it's probably written fairly differently as I think Un Lun Dun is supposed to be for YA or even younger standards. 
The characters are fun, and I love the setting.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Miek said:


> I'm really liking it! I can't compare to Un Lun Dun, but it's probably written fairly differently as I think Un Lun Dun is supposed to be for YA or even younger standards.
> The characters are fun, and I love the setting.



Awesome. I'll probably pick it up, as I know it's the first New Crobuzon novel, and Gaiman has praised the guy up and down. It's why I was so bummed about that book in the first place (I knew it was YA, but since Gaiman and many other similar authors' YA books are just as good as their regular novels, I figured Miéville would be the same). 











Today I read:


Neil Gaiman - _Death: The Time of Your Life _


and started:


Neil Gaiman - _The Books of Magic_


----------



## x360rampagex

George R. R. Martin - A Clash Of Kings


----------



## SenorDingDong

Neil Gaiman - _The Sandman: Endless Nights_


----------



## technomancer

Glen Cook - Shadows Linger


----------



## SenorDingDong

Neil Gaiman - _Black Orchid_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Neil Gaiman - _Sandman Midnight Theatre_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Mike Carey - _Sandman Presents: The Furies_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Neil Gaiman - _The Graveyard Book _


----------



## MetalGravy

American Psycho - Brett Easton Ellis


----------



## MetalGravy

SenorDingDong said:


> Book was terrible.
> 
> 
> Now reading:
> 
> 
> Clive Barker - _The Thief of Always_





A friend had me read that in 7th grade--good stuff.


----------



## espman

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas - Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## SenorDingDong

MetalGravy said:


> A friend had me read that in 7th grade--good stuff.



One of my favorite books 




Now reading: Neil Gaiman - _Harlequin Valentine_


----------



## Francis978

Re-reading my William Faulkner collection 

I am on As I Lay Dying

such a cruel story


----------



## espman

The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson


----------



## Mexi

recently the finished the Dark Tower series and feeling very satisfied with the books as a whole. now I'm not sure what to read, though I have stacks of school books to get into so I might have to put my pleasure reading on hold for a bit (sadly)


----------



## SenorDingDong

Finishing up some stories from: Neil Gaiman - _Fragile Things_


----------



## technomancer

Glen Cook - The White Rose


----------



## SenorDingDong

Bill Willingham - _Fables, Vol. 1: Legends in Exile_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Bill Willingham - _Fables, Vol. 2: Animal Farm _


----------



## SenorDingDong

Bill Willingham - _Fables, Vol. 3: Storybook Love_


----------



## Blake1970

A Clash of King's by George R. R. Martin


----------



## SenorDingDong

Bill Willingham - _Fables, Vol. 4: March of the Wooden Soldiers _


----------



## SenorDingDong

Charles de Lint - _Dreams Underfoot_


----------



## Don Vito

I found my hardback copies of Fellowship and Two Towers that I bought yeeeeeeeeaarss ago.

I'll be re-reading those!


----------



## avenger

Just finished... _Doppler - Erlend Loe 
_
Was a fun/light read. Can be taken as lightly or deeply as one wants to read into it. I thought it questioned what social conformity means and what it means to be an outsider while still being a fun book to read.

But what do I know I am no english major.

Just picked up... _Maus - Art Spiegelman _

Its the first "graphic novel" I've given a chance to read and I must say I got through the first 4 or 5 chapters last night and was thrilled by it. So much more then I ever thought I would get out of a graphic novel.

If anyone has any suggestions in this category that would be fantastic!


----------



## espman

This Book is Full of Spiders - David Wong


----------



## SenorDingDong

Last night I started: 

Neil Gaiman - _Smoke and Mirrors_


----------



## technomancer

Jim Butcher - Cold Days


----------



## SenorDingDong

Charles de Lint - _The Dreaming Place_


----------



## SenorDingDong

John Connolly - _The Book of Lost Things_


----------



## EarthDeparture

Sam Harris - The End of Faith
Jeff Lindsay - Darkly Dreaming Dexter


----------



## technomancer

Glen Cook - Shadow Games


----------



## SenorDingDong

Douglas Adams - _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_


----------



## mcleanab

Victor Wooten's THE MUSIC LESSON.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Douglas Adams - _The Restaurant at the End of the Universe_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Douglas Adams - _Life, the Universe and Everything_


----------



## Skyblue

SenorDingDong, that's probably my favorite series of books ever in existence 

Anyway, just started reading *World War Z*- by Max Brooks, and I have *Do Androids Dreams of Electric Sheep*- by Philip K. Dick waiting for me~


----------



## espman

Haunted - Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## SenorDingDong

Skyblue said:


> SenorDingDong, that's probably my favorite series of books ever in existence



It's wonderful


----------



## Basti

SenorDingDong said:


> It's wonderful



most ceitanly 

as for me, Mary Shelley's Frankenstein


----------



## technomancer

Justin Gustainis - Play With Fire


----------



## SenorDingDong

Diana Wynne Jones - _A Tale of Time City_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Bill Willingham - _Fables, Vol. 5: The Mean Seasons_


----------



## Darkened

Terry Pratchett_ Wyrd Sisters_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Bill Willingham - _Fables, Vol. 6: Homelands_


----------



## MFB

_Good Omens_ by Neil Gaiman and Terry Pratchett

Following that I've got _The Silmarillion_ and _A Game of Thrones_


----------



## ilyti

FINALLY finished Moby-Dick.

Here, I made a graph.


----------



## MFB

I've made it like a quarter through that book and yup, that's definitely accurate


----------



## SenorDingDong

Bill Willingham - _Fables, Vol. 7: Arabian Nights (and Days)_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Bill Willingham - _Fables, Vol. 8: Wolves_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Last night I read and finished:

Bill Willingham - _Fables, Vol. 9: Sons of Empire _




Now on to:


Bill Willingham - _Fables, Vol. 10: The Good Prince _


----------



## straightshreddd

I know this is cliche but I recently started reading Jack Kerouac's _On the Road_. I read occasionally and it takes me a bit to finish a book because I usually only read when I'm doing laundry or something, but this book has me a little intrigued. It's pretty drawn out at some parts but I find myself still reading. 

The funny thing is, I didn't even know who Jack Kerouac was until recently either. My buddy and I took a road trip to South Carolina this past summer and he mentioned the book and a quick summary and offered me to borrow it. I said "Sure" not really caring too much and never read it. But, I was reading "The Perks of Being a Wallflower" about two months ago and _On the Road_ is mentioned in it, so I just started reading it a couple weeks ago. I'm digging it so far. 

Sorry if this thread isn't meant for stories or anything. lol I never posted in it and thought I'd make up for it with the last few books I've read. 

I also finished Chuck Palahniuk's _Invisible Monsters_. I like it quite a bit. 

Anyone here fans of Augusten Burrough's work?





.


----------



## The Grief Hole

Proust was a neuroscientist.
Very interesting book about how various writers, musicians (Stravinsky) and even cooks made observations about the function of the brain before neuroscience. Very well written and really bridges a gap between science and art.


----------



## RustInPeace

RA Salvatore - Legend of Drizzt series. Book 10 right now. Recently finished Mister B. Gone by Clive Barker


----------



## SenorDingDong

Bill Willingham - _Fables, Vol. 11: War and Pieces_


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep

i'm reading the horus heresy series, as a multi-author series some books are better than others. I'm currently on book 18, deliverance lost, which, so far is pretty good.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Clive Barker - _Abarat_


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Picked up a beautiful copy of War and Peace. I'll be working on this for a while.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Alan Moore - _Watchmen_


----------



## Koop

I'm currently reading:

House of Leaves
Fahrenheit 451
The Contortionist's Handbook


----------



## ilyti

LET'S _*DO THIS!*_


----------



## technomancer

Matt Wagner - Grendel Omnibus Vols. 1 & 2


----------



## SenorDingDong

SenorDingDong said:


> Alan Moore - _Watchmen_



I can't even articulate the experience of reading this graphic novel; it was massive in every way possible. I don't think I'm going to be able to read many graphic novels after this because every one I've read now save for THE SANDMAN series just fell flat on its face. 



On to: 


Jonathan Carroll - _Bones of the Moon_


----------



## Basti

Bram Stoker's Dracula. It's creepier than it should be, what an excellent read.


----------



## technomancer

Basti said:


> Bram Stoker's Dracula. It's creepier than it should be, what an excellent read.



Excellent book


----------



## SenorDingDong

Basti said:


> Bram Stoker's Dracula. It's creepier than it should be, what an excellent read.



I've owned a few editions of _Dracula_. Amazing piece of literature. If you truly enjoy it, I suggest picking up the edition illustrated by Ben Templesmith. It's a whole new experience.


----------



## ilyti

I read Dracula a few years ago and it was PAINFUL but I got through it eventually. I really don't see why it had to take so long to tell the story. In all honesty, Gary Oldman in the film version made me care about the guy as a character. There was no character development in the original book.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Catherynne M. Valente - _The Girl Who Circumnavigated Fairyland in a Ship of Her Own Making_


----------



## The Somberlain

Recently finished Irvine Welsh's _Ecstasy: Three Tales of Chemical Romance_, brilliant how his wit shines through the working-class Scottish language of much of his prose and how he writes of big ideas focalized through small, drug-addled minds.

Now reading:
JRR Tolkein: _The Simarillion_
Virginia Woolf: _To The Lighthouse_


----------



## J7string

Stephen Colbert

America Again: Re-becoming the Greatness We Never Weren't

Oh yeah... can't wait to crack this open!


----------



## technomancer

Glen Cook - Dreams of Steel


----------



## SenorDingDong

Joseph Delaney - _The Spook's Apprentice_


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Brandon Sanderson-The Way of Kings...


....again. It's such a damn good book and I cannot wait for the second.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Lauren Oliver - _Liesl and Po_


----------



## ilyti

The Somberlain said:


> Now reading:
> JRR Tolkein: _The Simarillion_



I'm more than halfway through that now, which I'm surprised about. I guess having The Tolkien Companion to refer to when I'm lost is really helping.

This might also be relevant to you if you can find it at your local library.


----------



## Loomer

Thomas Ligotti - "My Work Is Not Yet Done", 2nd time. 

Still probably the single greatest work of fiction I've ever read. So tightly written it's almost unnatural.


----------



## technomancer

Glen Cook - The Silver Spike


----------



## SenorDingDong

Robert Holdstock - _Mythago Wood_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Neil Gaiman and Michael Reaves - _InterWorld_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Diana Wynne Jones - _Howl's Moving Castle_


----------



## technomancer

Glen Cool - Bleak Seasons


----------



## ilyti

Starting Tolkien's _Book of Lost Tales_ vol 1 and 2.


----------



## kung_fu

Just starting Kevin Pollak's "How I slept My Way To The Middle"


----------



## SenorDingDong

Michael Moorcock - _Elric of Melniboné_


----------



## metal_sam14

Mean Deviation - 40 years of progressive metal.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Clive Barker - _Days of Magic, Nights of War_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Susanna Clarke - _Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell_


----------



## guitareben

Frank Herbert - _Dune_


----------



## tacotiklah

George R.R. Martin - The Game of Thrones

Almost halfway done with this already. So good.


----------



## Blake1970

William Faulkner - Sanctuary


----------



## technomancer

Glen Cook - She is the Darkness


----------



## tacotiklah

Just finished Game of Thrones. Now starting up the 2nd book, Clash of Kings. The final scene with Danyras in the first book was metal as fuck!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

At the moment I`m reading ...

Suetonius `The Twelve Caesers`


_*De vita Caesarum*_ (Latin, literal translation: _About the Life of the Caesars_) commonly known as _*The Twelve Caesars*_, is a set of twelve biographies of Julius Caesar and the first 11 emperors of the Roman Empire written by Gaius Suetonius Tranquillus.
The work, written in AD 121 during the reign of the emperor Hadrian, was the most popular work of Suetonius, at that time Hadrian's personal secretary, and is the largest among his surviving writings. It was dedicated to a friend, the Praetorian prefect Gaius Septicius Clarus.
_The Twelve Caesars_ is considered very significant in antiquity and remains a primary source on Roman history. The book discusses the significant and critical period of the Principate from the end of the Republic to the reign of Domitian; comparisons are often made with Tacitus whose surviving works document a similar period.

Source

One of the best books I`ve read for a long time, does anyone else here love reading about history and culture ?


----------



## TristanTTN

_Black Boy_ for my AP English class...


----------



## The Somberlain

Thomas Pynchon: Gravity's Rainbow


----------



## MFB

The Somberlain said:


> Thomas Pynchon: Gravity's Rainbow


----------



## BlackMesa

Just got done reading Day by Day Armageddon:Shattered Hourglass by JL Bourne. Its the third book in the series and was very good. One of the best zombie series around.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Michael Moorcock - _The Sailor on the Seas of Fate_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Rebecca Stead - _When You Reach Me_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Started this yesterday afternoon: 



Madeleine L'Engle - _A Wrinkle in Time_


----------



## revclay

I just finished Chronicle in Stone by Ismail Kadare.

Next up: Unbearable Lightness of Being by Milan Kundera.


----------



## Murdstone

I'm about to start _This is How You Lose Her_ from Junot Diaz.


----------



## Spike Spiegel

Just finished the iliad and onto the odessy, also I am reading the amazing adventures of kavalier and clay


----------



## SenorDingDong

Roald Dahl - _James and the Giant Peach_


----------



## Demiurge

Took a break from fiction. Just finished Marvel Comics: The Untold Story. Haven't bought a comic book since 1995 but it was a fascinating read.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Stephen Messer - _The Death of Yorik Mortwell_


----------



## ilyti

^ Have you read that before, or is this your first time reading The Hobbit?


----------



## SenorDingDong

ilyti said:


> ^ Have you read that before, or is this your first time reading The Hobbit?



I read the book when I was a kid and loved it. I decided not to read it again after experiencing the first fifty pages of plodding along with four page scenery descriptions and paper-thin characters. I think it's one of those books best left in childhood, at least for me.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Lewis Carroll - _Alice in Wonderland_, illustrated by Camille Rose Garcia


----------



## SenorDingDong

J. T. Holden - _Alice in Verse: The Lost Rhymes of Wonderland_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Gabrielle Zevin - _Elsewhere_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Jonathan Carroll - _Sleeping in Flame_


----------



## BHuard75

Rereading the Dark Tower series. Just started Waste Lands.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Steven Brust - _To Reign in Hell_


----------



## xfilth

Just finished Robert Heinlein's The Moon is a Harsh Mistress, started reading Moby Dick. I just ordered Lawrence Krauss' A Universe From Nothing - looking very much forward to readi it and taking a break with fiction.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Jacob Ludwig Karl Grimm and Wilhelm Karl Grimm - _Rumpelstiltskin_


----------



## technomancer

Kim Harrison - Ever After


----------



## SenorDingDong

Patrick Rothfuss - _The Name of the Wind_


----------



## SenorDingDong

SenorDingDong said:


> Patrick Rothfuss - _The Name of the Wind_




Techno; if you haven't read this yet, you need to get on this! It's an unbelievably fun read.


----------



## JairoLozano

It's A Dog's Life, Snoopy

By Charles M. Schulz


----------



## SenorDingDong

Stephen King - _Carrie_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Sam Keith - _The Maxx, Vol. 1_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Neil Gaiman - _Murder Mysteries_


----------



## Black Mamba

Heart of Darkness


----------



## SenorDingDong

Jeffrey Ford- _The Drowned Life_


----------



## SenorDingDong

Grant Morrison - _Arkham Asylum: A Serious House on Serious Earth_


----------



## technomancer

Glen Cook - Water Sleeps


----------



## technomancer

SenorDingDong said:


> Techno; if you haven't read this yet, you need to get on this! It's an unbelievably fun read.



I'll put it on the list for when I finish the Black Company books


----------



## SenorDingDong

technomancer said:


> I'll put it on the list for when I finish the Black Company books



The first book reminds me a lot of the _Dark Tower: Wizard and Glass_, and the second is supposed to be a lot darker, the main character's path to becoming a king-killer.



Now reading:


_The Collected Works of T. S Eliot_


----------



## Blake1970

J.G. Ballard - Crash


----------



## Blake1970

J.G. Ballard

"What I believe" J.G.Ballard on Vimeo


----------



## SenorDingDong

William Faulkner - _The Sound and the Fury_


----------



## leandroab

Just read The Demon-Haunted World, by Carl Sagan.

I'm now reading Ozzy's autobiography. Pretty fucking amusing! hhahahha


----------



## theleem

Jack Kerouac- Desolation Angels
William Blake- Blake's Poetry and Designs


----------



## Steven B

George R.R. Martin - The Hedge Knight.

I have recently finished the Song of Ice and Fire books and just found out about the three short stories that are set in the same world but years previous to the current events.


----------



## Origin

^ Funny yours is the post right before mine. Noob to the Ice & Fire series here, about 300 pages into the third book. Unbelievably solid goddamn writing. I can't put them down once I start. I don't even wanna watch the series yet; this is entertainment enough.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Currently reading this:


----------



## technomancer

I confess, I got sucked into the admittedly pretty bad Brotherhood of the Griffin series by Richard Lee Byers.

Richard Lee Byers - The Captive Flame
Richard Lee Byers - Whisper of Venom

next up is

Richard Lee Byers - The Spectral Blaze


----------



## ArtDecade

Liberty's Exiles: American Loyalists In The Revolutionary World by Maya Jasanoff.

This is a fascinating account of what happened to the Americans that stayed loyal to the Crown during and following the Revolutionary War. Who were they? Where did they go? What did they do when they got there? What did Great Britain do in their support?


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Myths From Mesopotamia: Creation, The Flood, Gilgamesh, And Others.


I really love reading about history and other cultures and their folklore, and mythology, and finding this book a fantastic read, and a good companion when listening to Melachesh, Nile, or even Fields Of The Nephilim !!!. 

Here is the synopsis of the book.

`The ancient civilization of Mesopotamia thrived between the rivers Tigris and Euphrates over 4,000 years ago. The myths collected here, originally written in cuneiform on clay tablets, include parallels with the biblical stories of the Creation and the Flood, and the famous Epic of Gilgamesh, the tale of a man of great strength, whose heroic quest for immortality is dashed through one moment of weakness. Recent developments in Akkadian grammar and lexicography mean that this new translation, complete with notes, a glossary of deities, place-names, and key terms, and illustrations of the mythical monsters featured in the text, will replace all other versions.`


Does anyone else love reading about myths and legends in particular the classics from ancient Greece or Rome ?


----------



## ilyti

John Wyndham - The Chrysalids

I read this in English in grade 11, and because I loved it, I am rereading it. Also picked up Wyndham's The Kraken Wakes, which I thought sounded awesome from the summary. It's boring as all fuck.


----------



## Blake1970

The Road by Cormac McCarthy


----------



## Basti

the Children of Hùrin by Tolkien


----------



## ilyti

^ Yeeeeah


----------



## the britt shredder

I decided to reread a classic, by my standards. Orson Scott Card's "Ender's Game"


----------



## technomancer

Richard Lee Byers - The Masked Witches


----------



## morrowcosom

Some H.P. Lovecraft stories off of the net. He knows how to use imagery to make my brain conjure up some wicked stuff.


----------



## GizmoJunior

No Country For Old Men by Cormac McCarthy, just started it today and almost finished.


----------



## Basti

Finished (I'm slow). Awesome, epic and so wonderfully human. I just love Tolkien. 

Now I'm onto Duma Key by Stephen King. This should be the 20th-or-so King that I read


----------



## glassmoon0fo

The Art of Seduction by Robert Greene, and World War Z.


----------



## Church2224

The E Myth for the Landscape Contractor and Thomas Sowell's Basic Economics.


----------



## sakeido

American Gods by Neil Gaiman. 

loving it. will devour this guy's bibliography after this


----------



## Xaios

Re-reading the first 2 books in The Kingkiller Chronicles series by Patrick Rothfuss, "The Name of the Wind" and "The Wise Man's Fear." Hoping the third book, "The Doors of Stone" will be out next year.


----------



## technomancer

sakeido said:


> American Gods by Neil Gaiman.
> 
> loving it. will devour this guy's bibliography after this



Gaiman has a lot of awesome stuff


----------



## technomancer

Richard Lee Byers - Prophet of the Dead


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Just recently finished both "John Dies At The End" and "This Book is Full of Spiders" by David Wong
I'd highly recommend both of them, hilarious, terrifying, ridiculously charming . Read them ASAP


----------



## Compton

I just finished the first Game of Thrones book to see the differences in the show, now i'm onto the second one but i'm having a hard time finding the motivation to finish it when i just finished the second season. I should have done this years ago.

I just picked up a H.P. Lovecraft stories compilation which im stoked to start but haven't had the time to do so.

I've also read the first 7 series in the Legend of Drizzt. I read these when i was younger so they have some nostalgic effect to them for sure, I plan to someday put some time aside to finish the series. 

Finally, I've wanted to get into some of the Warhammer series, I've read reviews on the Malus Darkblade series and picked it up but it's been collecting dust on my book shelf for a few years.


----------



## technomancer

Kevin Hearne - Hounded


----------



## Basti

Compton said:


> I just finished the first Game of Thrones book to see the differences in the show, now i'm onto the second one but i'm having a hard time finding the motivation to finish it when i just finished the second season. I should have done this years ago.
> 
> I just picked up a H.P. Lovecraft stories compilation which im stoked to start but haven't had the time to do so.
> 
> I've also read the first 7 series in the Legend of Drizzt. I read these when i was younger so they have some nostalgic effect to them for sure, I plan to someday put some time aside to finish the series.
> 
> Finally, I've wanted to get into some of the Warhammer series, I've read reviews on the Malus Darkblade series and picked it up but it's been collecting dust on my book shelf for a few years.


Mmmm, Lovecraft


----------



## Spike Spiegel

Just finished up Hamlet and am now on Pride and Prejudice


----------



## technomancer

Christopher Golden - The Graves of Saints


----------



## TheAmercanLow

Mother Night-Kurt Vonnegut


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Francis978

Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bronte


----------



## pestilentdecay

Currently:

House of Leaves by Mark Z Danielewski
and
This Is Your Brain On Music by Daniel Levitin


----------



## Basti

I'm a few chapters into The Silmarillion.

...can anyone tell I like Tolkien?


----------



## technomancer

Justin Gustainis - Midnight At The Oasis
Richard Kadrey - Suspect Zero
Kevin Hearne - Hexed


----------



## Steinmetzify

Just read the Sandman Slim series by Richard Kadrey, finished the new Dresden book by Jim Butcher, and I'm reading the Secret Histories books by Simon R. Green, again.

Also picked up/finished a new Reacher book by Lee Child last week that I didn't even know was out...dude never disappoints.

@Technomancer: Kadrey is growing on me...he's got a raw style I'm digging.....did you try 'Butcher Bird'?


----------



## technomancer

Kevin Hearne - Hammered

@steinmetzify: Haven't read Butcher Bird yet, just the Sandman Slim stuff and that short story. I like his writing quite a bit though so I'll get to Butcher Bird eventually... looks like we read a lot of the same stuff


----------



## espman

Steve Berry - The Templar Legacy


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm continuing my push to finish the Song of Fire and Ice series and I just finished A Storm of Swords. 

Crazy twists are rife in the end of that one. I feel all happy and proud that I actually called a big one of them early on as I first got into the series.


----------



## ferret

With the whole Jurassic Park 3D thing, I got an itch in me to reread the book. Much as I like the movie, I like the book better.


----------



## technomancer

Kevin Hearne - Tricked
Kevin Hearne - Trapped


----------



## ZachK

Chael Sonnen: The Voice of Reason: A V.I.P. Pass to Enlightenment
Corey Taylor - Seven Dead Sins
Divine Comedy


----------



## Joseph Kimbrell

Two Graves by Preston and Child


----------



## technomancer

Kevin Hearne - Two Ravens and One Crow
Larry Correia - Hard Magic


----------



## kung_fu

"Forces in Motion - The Music and thoughts of Anthony Braxton" by Graham Lock


----------



## espman

Plato - The Republic


----------



## ZachK

Bringing Metal To The Children - Zakk Wylde


----------



## Choop

A Song of Ice and Fire - George R.R. Martin.

Technically I'm reading A Game of Thrones because I just started. :V


----------



## technomancer

Larry Correia - Spellbound


----------



## kung_fu

Philip K Dick - The Simulacara


----------



## Judge_Dredd

In Dutch:


----------



## Judge_Dredd




----------



## Rojne

_Metro 2033_

First book in years I know Im going to finish, it's super exciting and scary.. can't stop reading it!


----------



## Basti

War of the Worlds - HG Wells


----------



## MFB

"A Clash of Kings" - book two of the _A Song of Ice and Fire_ series

If modern politics was this thrilling, I'd pay more attention


----------



## Vhyle

Red Mars - Kim Stanley Robinson. It's really good so far, and I'm only a quarter of the way in. It's the first book of three, chronicling the colonization of Mars. Given the discussions of the actual Mars colonization project in the works, and the fact that I'm absolutely fascinated by the subject (and space in general), it seemed like a great time to read it.

I'm also a quarter way into The Execution Channel, by Ken MacLeod. A post-apocalyptic tale - another one of my great fascinations. I haven't picked it up in a while, though. Red Mars has my full attention at the moment.

I just finished Hell on Earth from the Doom series books. Great reads, although I've already read all four of them in the past, so I'm in no hurry to finish the series right now.


----------



## Kaickul




----------



## technomancer

Glen Cook - Soldiers Live


----------



## Mexi

Finished up Vernor Vinge's _A Fire Upon the Deep_ and am currently reading Michio Kaku's _Parallel Worlds_.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

`The Shadow Over Innsmouth` by H.P Lovecraft 

_*`The Shadow Over Innsmouth*_ is a novella by H. P. Lovecraft. Written in NovemberDecember 1931, the story was first published in April 1936; this was the only fiction of Lovecraft's published during his lifetime that did not appear in a periodical.[1]
The story describes a young man's discovery of a strange hybrid race, half-human and half an unknown creature that resembles a cross between a fish and a frog, that dwell in Innsmouth  a coastal town that had seen better days  and the waters offshore. The townspeople worship Dagon, a Philistine deity incorporated into the Cthulhu Mythos.`

Wikipedia

I have been listening to the brilliant radio adaption on BBC Radio 4 extra, whilst reading the book, if anyone loves the work of H.P Lovecraft or loves a good horror story, then look no further !!!. 

BBC iPlayer - HP Lovecraft - The Shadow Over Innsmouth: Episode 1


----------



## Mexi

about to start reading Blood Meridian, I've heard good things!


----------



## technomancer

Kevin Hearne - Hunted


----------



## technomancer

Steven Erikson - Gardens of the Moon


----------



## Shaynos

Book one of the Mistborn Trilogy - Brandon Sanderson.

Not bad so far. Feeling quite light though, I'm expecting it to get a bit more intense soon.


----------



## Ralyks

A couple of Nick Hornby books, and I feel like I want to read 'Snow Crash' again soon.


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic

Currently re-reading The Rules of Attraction by Bret Easton Ellis because it is the best book ever. After that I'll probably read all the Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy books again.


----------



## pink freud

MFB said:


> "A Clash of Kings" - book two of the _A Song of Ice and Fire_ series
> 
> If modern politics was this thrilling, I'd pay more attention



Just started this as well. Only a few chapters in and already there are more changes between the book and the show than there were in the first book, I think.


----------



## technomancer

Steven Erikson - Deadhouse Gates


----------



## tm20

began reading "Brave New World" by Aldous Huxley, really liking it so far. I'm sure some of us can relate to Bernard Marx


----------



## Robrecht

Drew said:


> Here I will also insert my stock exhortation for the readers on the board to read David Foster Wallace's "Infinite Jest" and Thomas Pynchon's "Gravity's Rainbow," and the non-readers to read Joseph Heller's "Catch-22."



I'm nearing the end of _Infinite Jest_ right now, and it's one of those books I just wish would go on forever. How strange and sad to think that the post I'm answering (from the first page of the thread) was written while Wallace was still alive.


----------



## Drew

Robrecht said:


> I'm nearing the end of _Infinite Jest_ right now, and it's one of those books I just wish would go on forever. How strange and sad to think that the post I'm answering (from the first page of the thread) was written while Wallace was still alive.



Go back and reread the first chapter when you finish it, man. And yeah, I took the news pretty hard. It took me a while to actually start The Pale King because it's sort of all over after that one, you know?


----------



## MFB

Started "A Feast for Crows" last night. It'll be good to get away from the main characters for a little while.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Working through "On Liberty" by John Stuart Mill and the Han Solo Trilogy 



tm20 said:


> began reading "Brave New World" by Aldous Huxley, really liking it so far. I'm sure some of us can relate to Bernard Marx



Just finished that one lastnight. Probably the first time I've felt depressed after finishing a book since college. I don't want to give anything away, but the conversation with all the main characters after the riot and before the end really should have been expanded upon. I kept finding myself wanting to learn more and more about the fucked up world Huxley created.

Fantastic book


----------



## Robrecht

Drew said:


> Go back and reread the first chapter when you finish it, man. And yeah, I took the news pretty hard. It took me a while to actually start The Pale King because it's sort of all over after that one, you know?



Oh, I will. Right now I want to reread all of it. It's a lot to take in in one reading, especially since English isn't my first language, plus I just don't want to leave that world. I just bought _The Broom of the system_ and _A supposedly fun thing_ too, so either way I'll be going on a Wallace binge.

Your reluctance to start with The Pale King is very recognisable. I have the same thing with Nabokov: there isn't much left by him that I haven't read twice. _The Original of Laura_ was a nice treat but it made me even sadder to know there will never be any truly new work.


----------



## Ralyks

Just started Fear And Loathing on The Campaign Trail '72 before I left for work. Had the book for a while, now time to actually, y'know, read it


----------



## Mexi

Thoroughly enjoyed Blood Meridian and I'm really just enjoying Cormac McCarthy's work so I'm starting up his Border Trilogy with All the Pretty Horses.


----------



## technomancer

Steven Erikson - Memories of Ice


----------



## dedsouth333

Just finished The Complete H. P. Lovecraft Collection. The last story was Winged Death


----------



## Mexi

Re-reading The Road. such a hauntingly beautiful book


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I used to restrict myself to reading one book at a time. What little wisdom I've gained in the years since then has led me to abandon this silly practice entirely.

Pedagogy of the Oppressed - Freire 
Markets Not Capitalsim - eds. Chartier and Johnson
Language and Problems of Knowledge (Managua Lecture series) - Chomsky
my own post


----------



## Robrecht

Mexi said:


> Re-reading The Road. such a hauntingly beautiful book



It is. I started reading the first page of _The Road_ while I was brushing my teeth early one night. By the time I got to the last page, it was morning and I was still standing stark naked in the middle of a cold, fluorescent-lit bathroom. So yeah, definitely an engrossing read.


----------



## LudoCluedo

teelguitars said:


> American Gods by Neil Gaiman.



SUCH a good book, you're in for a treat! Saying that, anything by Gaiman is worth reading.


----------



## texshred777

The Bourne Identity.


----------



## Basti

A Clockwork Orange. I'm starting to viddy things in like, a new light my brothers.

I asked for The Road but no library seems to have it. I may tuck into some Aldous Huxley after this, I've got The Island and something else lying around.

edit: they have McCarthy's The Road!! I grinned a lot when I found it


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Just finished The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. Tonight I'll start the Resaurant at the End of the Universe.


----------



## lawizeg

Ayn Rand's magnum opus, Atlas Shrugged.


----------



## pink freud

Just finished A Dance With Dragons. Now the waiting truly begins.


----------



## Basti

Just finished The Road (WOW. I mean...wow) so I might start on some Oliver Sachs...but I want fiction!
Suggestions?


----------



## MFB

pink freud said:


> Just finished A Dance With Dragons. Now the waiting truly begins.



I'm halfway through AFfC and I fear the day I finish ADwD because I know book six still won't be out by then


----------



## SeanSan

Currently reading a bunch of HP Lovecraft stories 

I also just finished "The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared"

^^ I highly recommend this for people who appreciate quirky humour. The title kinda got me going already!  Check it out!


----------



## Basti

Just got started on Brave New World.


----------



## Mexi

Finished up Child of God and continuing on with my McCarthy binge with The Orchard Keeper


----------



## Basti

First book I ever picked up based on a first impression, The Left Hand of God. Really good so far.


----------



## will_shred

Got this from my school's library, if you have any interest in history, science, or history and science, or the history of science. You owe it to yourself to read this. I'm about half way though and I've learned so much about 16th century England, and quite a bit about the men who laid the foundation for our modern world. it's really fascinating.


----------



## Basti

This book is really good, I recommend it. Just got my hands on the sequel as well


----------



## technomancer

Jim C. Hines - Codex Born
Simon R. Green - Spirits From Beyond
Richard Kadrey - Kill City Blues
Steven Erikson - Midnight Tides


----------



## wannabguitarist

Sleeper for the Dead


----------



## Miek

Just finished Mieville's Embassytown. Not my favorite, but really good!


----------



## MFB

_1984_, since the last time I tried to read it it bored me to tears


----------



## Basti

Can anyone recommend the _Tales of the Otori_ trilogy? It hasn't engaged me much so far



MFB said:


> _1984_, since the last time I tried to read it it bored me to tears



Haha I remember it being quite exciting


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic

Just got my copy of Lunar Park, and I'm loving it.


----------



## petereanima

The final book in the "First Law" trilogy. Highly recommended! Given - the first one wasn't _that_ exciting, and it took me a while to get into it, but I also had extremely high personal stress at that time and could not relax by any chance...so maybe others will get into it easier. But in ANY CASE: this is awesome.

Since I finished A Dance With Dragons 3 days after it came out (after a f**king 5 year wait), I have been reading myself through various Fantasy books, single books, series....but until Abercormbies "First Law", pretty much everything bored me to death.
The only exception would be Brandon Sanderson's "Mistborn" Trilogy, which i hugely got addicted to. Some things bothered me though, especially towards the ending.
I am having high hopes, that Abercrombie will not disappoint me in this case. Because, and a friend of mine has absolutely hit the nail on the head with this: "With this final volume you can really tell that Sanderson is a very religious man just as you can tell from his books that joe abercrombie is not."


----------



## Basti

Shirley Jackson - _The Haunting of Hill House_

mucho excited


----------



## TimothyLeary

I'm reading The English Patient. Here, books are crazy expensive, so I've to read what I can borrow from people. -_-

So far so good, though.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

I love reading about history both ancient (mostly Greece and Rome in the classical era) and modern history.

At the moment I`am reading `Chicken Hawk` by Robert Mason

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chickenhawk_(book)

It really is a good book, and essential reading for anyone interested in military history or the Vietnam conflict.


----------



## technomancer

Charles Stross - Equoid (got to love the Laundry series... Lovecraft meets Bond meets IT all with a dry sense of humor)


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic

Finished Lunar Park... wow. Ellis is a genius.
Now onto Lolita


----------



## SeductionS

Bought the Hogwarts Library collection.
Currently I'm reading Quidditch Through the Ages


----------



## technomancer

Steven Erikson - The Bonehunters


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Just finished up with this one.


----------



## MFB

Stephen King - Joyland

It's amazing going from one author to another, in this case, George RR Martin back to King. With King I can just crush his works and time takes on this infinite absence and it's just me and the book; whereas Martin's books have much more depth and detail but I can't feel like I'm counting the minutes it's taking to work through all of it.


----------



## Skyblue

I'm trying to find Gaiman's new book around here but can't seem to :\ It's called The Ocean at the End of the Lane. Anyone read it already?


----------



## MFB

"Doctor Sleep" - Stephen King

Follows up the events from the Shining and I'm not quite sure where it's heading but I dig it so far. After this I'm gonna dive head first into "The Odyssey" and then try and re-tackle "House of Leaves" if possible


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

The Fall of Berlin 1945 by Antony Beevor.

If you're even mildly interested in WW2 this one is definitely worth a read. Epic tragedy on all sides. Germans and Russians didn't !%&$ around when it came to slaughtering each other.

This is also the 4th time I've read it.


----------



## Vhyle

Currently: The Road - Cormac McCarthy

Next up: Day By Day Armageddon: Shattered Hourglass - J. L. Bourne
The Execution Channel - Kent MacLeod
Then I'll continue the Mars series (Kim Stanley Robinson) and pick back up on Green Mars.


----------



## Vhyle

Vhyle said:


> Currently: The Road - Cormac McCarthy
> 
> Next up: Day By Day Armageddon: Shattered Hourglass - J. L. Bourne
> The Execution Channel - Kent MacLeod
> Then I'll continue the Mars series (Kim Stanley Robinson) and pick back up on Green Mars.


 
Ok, I lied.

I finished the new Day By Day Armageddon - excellent read! Highly recommended for any survival/zombie apocalypse fan. And I mean the whole series.

Finished The Road - very bleak, depressing work of literature. I loved this book, because I am a huge fan of post-apocalyptic themes. I wish I read the book before seeing the film, however. Excellent book, nonetheless. It took a little bit of time to get accustomed to McCarthy's unusual writing style. But for the effective bleak atmosphere, I excused it. Plus, I respect his reasons for why he writes the way he does.

Now I started reading Myst - The Book of Atrus (Rand & Robyn Miller, and David Wingrove). I've had this book for a very long time, and I grew up playing Myst. I loved that game. The book is a fantastic tale of Atrus growing up from childhood, and speaks the legends of D'ni, his parents, and so on. I'm only 4 chapters so far. I never really finished it because I was much younger before, and simply didn't get as interested in reading as I am today. But now, I'm hooked, and this is a fantastic piece of work so far. As a bonus, I have a first edition copy of it. 

http://www.amazon.com/The-Book-Atrus-Myst/dp/0786881887

After this book, I'll start over on The Execution Channel, but I'm not sure yet. I'm actually taking a break from the post-apocalyptic genre right now, because of my new album and the other stuff I've read. I'm a bit burned out on it so I need to branch off into other genres for a while.

This thread needs to be more active!


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic

re-reading The Rules Of Attraction by Bret Easton Ellis for the... fifth time I think?


----------



## Skyblue

Just finished The Road by McCarthy. 

If anyone needs me, I'll be at the back hanging myself.


----------



## Sebastian

Just today I have finished "The Book Thief" - Markus Zusak.
I've really enjoyed the story! a good read


----------



## Captain_Awesome

I'm currently on the 2nd volume of 'The Story of the Stone,' which I highly (HIGHLY) recommend to anyone interested in Eastern literature. It is supposedly the greatest Chinese novel ever written and I personally cannot stress enough just how beautifully crafted Cao Xueqin's work is. (If interested, look for the David Hawke's translation. From my readings it seemed superior to the few other versions available.)

I'm also currently reading the 'Shahnameh' (The Persian Book of Kings), which sends me back to a childlike state of wonderment and intrigue and I am also tackling 'Thus Spoke Zarathustra' by Nietzsche, which is as spontaneously beautiful as it is a pain in the dick to understand.


----------



## Captain_Awesome

Edit: Double post, don't know whyyyyyyyy


----------



## Skyblue

Will probably start McCarthy's "No Country For Old Men" today.


----------



## Drusas

Finally reading The Lord of the Rings.. hilarious that it took me this long.


----------



## pink freud

I picked up some light bed-time reading:


----------



## soliloquy

as of late, i'm finding my vocabulary slipping, especially my spoken vocabulary. as a result, i just bought an empty bookshelf; goal is to fill er up with as many read books by the end of the year. i'm currently reading I Am Legend. up next is Tale of Two Cities. Howl's Moving Castle. castle in the sky. World War Z. Z for Zachariah. great expectation. lets see


----------



## BrailleDecibel

One of my favorite books of all time, been awhile since I read it, so I had to pick it up again.


----------



## Bucks

I've just finished up ''Brotherhood of the Screaming Abyss' by Dennis Mckenna.

I am a very big fan of Dennis' brother Terence (I even have the great man as my avatar!), and have been since I saw him speak in the mid 90's.

While the book is sort of billed as Dennis' experiences with his brother during their now infamous experiences with psilocybin mushrooms in Peru in the early 70's, the book largely reads as an autobiography of Dennis' life and his own experiences on DMT trips.

If you are into this sort of stuff, it's definitely worth buying. If you have read True Hallucinations by Terence, Dennis' book is different, he is very much the scientist, but no less entertaining..It's also pretty touching.


----------



## Taylor

CJLsky said:


> One of my favorite books of all time, been awhile since I read it, so I had to pick it up again.



I did not like that book at all.

I'm reading The Hobbit through Return of the King for the millionth time. Also reading The Children of Hurin, Jurassic Park & The Lost World (for the millionth time), Alone in the Wilderness (only for the fifth time), Black Hawk Down (second readthrough).

Thinking about reading through the Legend of Drizzt series again, but that's gonna take forever...


----------



## MBMoreno

The Hobbit again. 

This time in English, which I intend to continue doing for every book written in it originally.


----------



## Skyblue

Finished "The Ocean at The End of The Lane" by Neil Gaiman. It was good, but nothing outstanding. Typical Gaiman, I guess. 

Also, finished Gaiman's 10th Sandman issue "The Wake" which was nice, and I'm currently reading some of his Death stories (from the Sandman series). If one could be in love with a comic book character...


----------



## blastgatr

Just finished the Word Bearers Omnibus, now I'm reading through the Tome of Fire Trilogy again, then I have to get the sequel trilogy that the author is writing, as well as the Tome of Fire short stories book, and THEN I need to start collecting and reading the pieces of the Horus Heresy. Which is 29 novels SO FAR. More are being made.


----------



## BEADGBE7

Victor Wooten-- The Music Lesson

Great for any aspiring musician


----------



## Black_Sheep

THIS:









...Never read it before and im loving it!


----------



## Skyblue

Black_Sheep said:


> THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Never read it before and im loving it!



I own the same book- what an awesome read! The first book (Dune) is a masterpiece. 

I'm struggling a bit through "No Country For Old Men". McCarthy is a great writer, but man can his writing style confuse a man.


----------



## Vhyle

Skyblue said:


> I own the same book- what an awesome read! The first book (Dune) is a masterpiece.
> 
> I'm struggling a bit through "No Country For Old Men". McCarthy is a great writer, but man can his writing style confuse a man.


 
Yes it can. Shortly after I started reading "The Road", I got pretty confused on why the dialog was never quotated, contractions lacked punctuation, run-on sentences, etc. I actually thought maybe this particular copy of the book was somehow messed up?

I did some research, and that's when I learned he writes in that manner intentionally. He feels that the punctuation, quotations and the like, simply clutter the page, and distracts from the overall mood that he's trying to convey - especially so with "The Road". And it worked. That writing style played a huge part in the bleak, grey mood of that book in particular. It was pretty interesting to learn about McCarthy's approach to writing, and I actually have respect for him for doing so. By English education standards, it's all kinds of wrong, but I don't care (and neither does he, I'm sure).


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm re-reading Sun Tzu and The Art of War:
http://www.artofwarsuntzu.com/Art of War PDF.pdf


Even though it was written about combat, it can be adapted to a lot of different things in life. Very good stuff!


----------



## MFB

Finished up "Under the Dome" on Monday, not sure how I feel about it. Now contemplating moving onto either The Stand or Salem's Lot.


----------



## SeductionS

Not exactly entertaining but I'm reading _The Busy Coder's Guide to Android Development_ at the moment, I have my retake on Mobile App Development this Wednesday so...

Also reading Tolkien's _The Two Towers_ which I am enjoying  .


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm giving The Bear and the Dragon another read while I ride the bus everywhere. Tom Clancy was a great writer.


----------



## MFB

Started reading "The Stand" today, it's off to a solid start and is done in a believable manner for virus contagion. Pretty much how you would expect it to go.


----------



## Taylor

Just started another read-through of The Drizzt series.... what's a social life?


----------



## Noxon

I just picked up "Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance".


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

When I was in High School I really liked the Xanth series by Piers Anthony, but I never had the money to get the volumes that the library didn't have. Now, however, I'm all grown up with a steady paycheck, so I can read whatever the hell I feel like reading . I'm reading through the series starting from the beginning, and just started book five, _Ogre, Ogre._ Not exactly heavy intellectual reading, but it's fun to sit down with at the end of the day.


----------



## HurrDurr

Been crunching through _*Freudian Slips*_. An excellent little book and a fairly quick read, but I keep going back to it to clarify some concepts. Interesting for anyone wanting to learn a little something they didn't already know.


----------



## Skyblue

Vhyle said:


> Yes it can. Shortly after I started reading "The Road", I got pretty confused on why the dialog was never quotated, contractions lacked punctuation, run-on sentences, etc. I actually thought maybe this particular copy of the book was somehow messed up?
> 
> I did some research, and that's when I learned he writes in that manner intentionally. He feels that the punctuation, quotations and the like, simply clutter the page, and distracts from the overall mood that he's trying to convey - especially so with "The Road". And it worked. That writing style played a huge part in the bleak, grey mood of that book in particular. It was pretty interesting to learn about McCarthy's approach to writing, and I actually have respect for him for doing so. By English education standards, it's all kinds of wrong, but I don't care (and neither does he, I'm sure).



It worked wonderful in The Road, once I got used to it. In "No Country..." I'm having more difficulties, but I'm trying that one in english and not hebrew, so that doesn't help. 

Actually tried "Blood Meridian" and gave up rather fast as I couldn't decipher what was going on. I'm considering trying again. 

Currently reading "Brief Interviews with Hideous Men" by David Foster Wallace. Some stories are great, some I kinda have to force myself to keep reading, but it's an interesting read nonetheless.


----------



## jwade




----------



## Dusty Chalk

^ So much better than the movie.

Me: Sergei Lukyanenko, *New Watch* and Seanan McGuire, *Indexing* -- superb!


----------



## Robrecht

Skyblue said:


> Currently reading "Brief Interviews with Hideous Men" by David Foster Wallace. Some stories are great, some I kinda have to force myself to keep reading, but it's an interesting read nonetheless.


Dude me too. Bought it as a treat for myself while Christmas shopping. One of the last DFW titles I hadn't read yet. I like it so far -- I was laughing out loud reading the "victory for the forces of democratic freedom" bit! 

I'm also reading the letters of Vincent van Gogh. I got them as a gift from my parents after dropping a couple of hints, lol. The letters are really essential reading for anyone into the arts, philosophy, history, literature, or life. You don't have to be a fan of his work to appreciate them.


----------



## ArchonicYordi

I listening to the audiobook version of The Kane Chronicles, so far Im at book 2


----------



## jwade

Went to see Big Hero 6 last night. Excellent, adorable, beautiful movie. Could've had a better name, but hey.


----------



## MFB

jwade said:


> Went to see Big Hero 6 last night. Excellent, adorable, beautiful movie. Could've had a better name, but hey.



Somebody's looking for a different thread, me thinks


----------



## jwade

Truth! I had two tabs going, and did my absolute best to derp that up.


----------



## Nag

I'm currently reading a book called "Golden Holocaust" by Robert N. Proctor

It's a book about the cigarette industry. The author is a university professor who tried to find out who knew when how dangerous cigarettes are, how the industry still managed to become as big as it is. And many more things.

I'm a non-smoker and I find this incredibly interesting. If you're a smoker, it might double your interest. Also, it's totally not judging any addicted people, it's rather rationalizing things.

Anyway. Great read. Get it !


----------



## Brodessa

Just finished The Road from Cormac McCarthy and I loved every bit of it. Great, great book with some amazing imagery, and wonderful messages. 
MAN, I don't know what to do with my life now that I'm done with it. haha.
I guess now I am going to read McCarthy's Blood Meridian as soon as I can find a copy. I've heard it's wonderful. 

I really want to get into reading again, as it's something that I truly enjoy. There isn't much that rivals the feeling of getting through a wonderful book. I'm interested in Danielewski's House of Leaves, as well as reading some Stephen King novels. 

So, with King being mentioned, it almost goes without asking but...
WHICH book would you recommend as your favorite.. 
OR, which would be a good start for someone who has never read one of his works before?


----------



## Nickh

Brodessa said:


> Just finished The Road from Cormac McCarthy and I loved every bit of it. Great, great book with some amazing imagery, and wonderful messages.
> MAN, I don't know what to do with my life now that I'm done with it. haha.
> I guess now I am going to read McCarthy's Blood Meridian as soon as I can find a copy. I've heard it's wonderful.



I read Blood Meridian about four months ago and it was a much harder read than The Road. More than once I had to reread a page to figure out what exactly was going on with the dialogue or scene. There are some extremely graphic scenes. That said Cormac McCarthy's sentences are beautiful and Blood Meridian sticks out in my mind as one of the top 10 books I've ever read.

Over the past few months I've made a conscious effort to read more literary style books. I'm currently reading Ray Bradbury's Fahrenheit 451 and loving it. His sentences are very poetic.


----------



## Skyblue

Going back to the classics with Hemingway's "The Sun Also Rises". I'm about halfway and I quite like it so far. 
My brother brought me "Tinker, Tailor..." from the library today, so it's up next.


----------



## asher

I should read TTSS at some point given how much I ....ing love the BBC miniseries of it.


----------



## Azathoth43

I've been trying to read more lately. Finished The Lord of The Rings about a month ago and thought it was fantastic. Now I'm about two thirds through The Stand. Really enjoying that one as well.


----------



## Skyblue

asher said:


> I should read TTSS at some point given how much I ....ing love the BBC miniseries of it.



Any idea how's the movie? I'll probably finish the book first, but knowing me I could be done by the weekend (or soon, depends on how tiring work would be)


----------



## asher

The movie is decent to good. It's extremely well shot, pretty well edited. Gary Oldman does a pretty good job (but he's just never going to be Sir Alec Guinness), I found the casting of the Circus to be pretty meh though. And I'm a pretty big fan of Bandersnatch Cumberbund, but he does not make a particularly good Peter, though I lay that more at the screenplay and directing.

I think really though, it's just far too meaty to cram into even a two and a half hour movie. You lose far too many subtleties, which in many ways are the core of the work. There's also way too much of the movie showing Oldman just... sitting and figuring things out, and suddenly he has it worked out, with no good way for the audience to keep up or even follow his thinking while he's doing it. Someone just having silent eureka moments after some brooding does not good cinema make when the riddle is the plot of the entire movie.

People who haven't read it or seen the miniseries really liked it. I saw the series first, and the movie doesn't come close.


----------



## Brodessa

Started reading Salem's Lot from King. Enjoying his style a lot. Rolls through exactly like a movie. 
The dialogue is very natural, and I've already felt some suspense and mystery.
Really good stuff so far.


----------



## Jarmake

Brodessa said:


> Started reading Salem's Lot from King. Enjoying his style a lot. Rolls through exactly like a movie.
> The dialogue is very natural, and I've already felt some suspense and mystery.
> Really good stuff so far.



King is a master on his craft. Or might I say... the King?







I'm currently absorbing Dean Koontz's Frankenstein-saga. Great stuff. I have read it once before and I just found myself craving for another round.


----------



## Brodessa

Jarmake said:


> King is a master on his craft. Or might I say... the King?
> 
> I'm currently absorbing Dean Koontz's Frankenstein-saga. Great stuff. I have read it once before and I just found myself craving for another round.



Haha that he is! There's quite a lot of cliche in his books, but I assume they are only cliche because HE did it. Salem's Lot is my first King novel, and so far, like I said, I am really enjoying it.

Koontz was another guy I had the intentions of checking out.

That is after I read some more McCarthy and King.
Blood Meridian from Cormac.
The Shining, IT, and The Stand are on my list for King.
Also have House of Leaves from Mark Danielewski on my list.


----------



## Skyblue

...And finished with "Tinker, Tailor...". I liked it, but I still think I need to get used to La Carre's writing style. Picked up The Night Manager also by La Carre today, and I'm guessing that if it'll be good I'll be done with it by the weekend.


----------



## Brodessa

I started The Dark Half by Stephen King a couple weeks ago, and just finished it today. This is my second King novel, and I started reading it directly after Salem's Lot.

To put it briefly, I loved it. Maybe a little more than I did Salem's Lot. 
The list of characters is incredible. I was very fond of each one.
Thad Beaumont was a great lead character, whose personality and description I thoroughly enjoyed. George Stark was lovingly psychotic, the perfect villain for a book like this. Alan Pangborn's battle with what he believed was always interesting, and his character was portrayed very well, along with the wife Liz.

I'll say it ended exactly how I wanted it too. So, I got what I expected out of it.
Pulse pounding pace (especially compared to Salem's Lot), some truly stomach churning descriptions, and a great amount of gore and mystery. 
Not much to complain about with this one
The Dark Half rocked.
Now I'm gonna be on to my next King novel. I wonder what it will be!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm free of textbooks for a few weeks so I'm reading this between semesters: Predictive Analytics: The Power to Predict Who Will Click, Buy, Lie, or Die: Eric Siegel, Thomas H. Davenport: 9781118356852: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Triple7

Star Wars New Jedi Order series. Yeah.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

At the moment I am reading ..

`Myths From Mesopotamia (Creation, The Flood, Gilgamesh, and others)`

A new transcription by Stephanie Dalley

Oxford World Classics

`The ancient civilization of Mesopotamia thrived between the rivers Tigris and Euphrates over 4,000 years ago. The myths collected here, originally written in cuneiform on clay tablets, include parallels with the biblical stories of the Creation and the Flood, and the famous _Epic of Gilgamesh_, the tale of a man of great strength, whose heroic quest for immortality is dashed through one moment of weakness.`

Source


I really love reading about ancient cultures, and their history, folklore and literature. I love collecting books about history and mythology !!!.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Brodessa said:


> I started The Dark Half by Stephen King a couple weeks ago, and just finished it today. This is my second King novel, and I started reading it directly after Salem's Lot.
> 
> To put it briefly, I loved it. Maybe a little more than I did Salem's Lot.
> The list of characters is incredible. I was very fond of each one.
> Thad Beaumont was a great lead character, whose personality and description I thoroughly enjoyed. George Stark was lovingly psychotic, the perfect villain for a book like this. Alan Pangborn's battle with what he believed was always interesting, and his character was portrayed very well, along with the wife Liz.
> 
> I'll say it ended exactly how I wanted it too. So, I got what I expected out of it.
> Pulse pounding pace (especially compared to Salem's Lot), some truly stomach churning descriptions, and a great amount of gore and mystery.
> Not much to complain about with this one
> The Dark Half rocked.
> Now I'm gonna be on to my next King novel. I wonder what it will be!


I haven't read them all, but I've heard they're not all good. The Stand is a classic. Talisman is pretty great, too (with Peter Straub). I've also read and appreciated Dreamcatcher, Gerald's Game, Insomnia, and Black House. (That's probably not a complete list of "the good ones", consult a King fan for that.)


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Today I have started to read ...

Necronomicon: The best Weird Tales Of H.P. Lovecraft





At the moment I`am the reading the short story `The Cats Of Ulthar`. 

Does anyone else love the works of H.P. Lovecraft ?


----------



## pondman

A re-read because I like weird.



P1010086 by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Robrecht

pondman said:


> A re-read because I like weird.
> 
> 
> 
> P1010086



Yes! One of my all-time favourites. You probably know this already, but this is the mysterious unnamed book in _The Picture of Dorian Gray_ that lures Dorian into depravity.

Maker of amazing guitars _and_ reader of Huysmans. Will you marry me already?


----------



## pondman

Robrecht said:


> Yes! One of my all-time favourites. You probably know this already, but this is the mysterious unnamed book in _The Picture of Dorian Gray_ that lures Dorian into depravity.
> 
> Maker of amazing guitars _and_ reader of Huysmans. Will you marry me already?



Aye Rob. 
One thing I've only just noticed though is what happens to your avatar after a while  Excellent !


----------



## Jarmake

Brodessa said:


> I started The Dark Half by Stephen King a couple weeks ago, and just finished it today. This is my second King novel, and I started reading it directly after Salem's Lot.
> 
> To put it briefly, I loved it. Maybe a little more than I did Salem's Lot.
> The list of characters is incredible. I was very fond of each one.
> Thad Beaumont was a great lead character, whose personality and description I thoroughly enjoyed. George Stark was lovingly psychotic, the perfect villain for a book like this. Alan Pangborn's battle with what he believed was always interesting, and his character was portrayed very well, along with the wife Liz.
> 
> I'll say it ended exactly how I wanted it too. So, I got what I expected out of it.
> Pulse pounding pace (especially compared to Salem's Lot), some truly stomach churning descriptions, and a great amount of gore and mystery.
> Not much to complain about with this one
> The Dark Half rocked.
> Now I'm gonna be on to my next King novel. I wonder what it will be!



I've got some books from King... Here's the list. Most of them I have twice, in english and in finnish.

As Richard Bachman:
-Thinner
-Roadwork
-The Running Man
-The Regulators

And as Stephen King himself:
-Bare Bones (sort of and interview book)
-Insomnia
-The eyes of the dragon
-Skeleton Crew 1 & 2
-Cujo
-Dreamcatcher
-The Dark tower series
-Just after sunset
-Salems lot
-Carrie
-Different seasons
-Misery
-Lisey's story
-Cell
-The Stand
-Under the Dome
-Hearts in Atlantis
-Insomnia
-Desperation
-IT
-The Black House
-The Talisman
-Needful Things
-22.11.63
-Everything's Eventual: 14 Dark Tales
-Cycle of the Werewolf
-The Dark Half
-Duma Key
-Dolores Claiborne
-Gerald's Game
-Pet Sematary
-Four past midnight
-Nightmares and Dreamscapes
-Christine
-Firestarter
-The Green Mile
-The Girl who loved Tom Gordon
-Full dark, No stars
-Dr. Sleep
-The Shining

There could be something that I forgot, but that's most of my King collection anyways. There's almost the same amount of Koontz's books. 

If I had to recommend a few books from King, I'd say... Read firestarter, 22.11.63, the talisman and the black house after it. There's some really good books other than those too, but that's just a short list that came to mind.


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Today I have started to read ...
> 
> Necronomicon: The best Weird Tales Of H.P. Lovecraft
> 
> 
> At the moment I`am the reading the short story `The Cats Of Ulthar`.
> 
> Does anyone else love the works of H.P. Lovecraft ?



yes sir I'm reading his entire collection of stories right now I've been hooked for quite sometime! I just finished The Case of Charles Dexter Ward, The Color out of Space Whisperer in the Dark and the Dunwich Horror earlier this week (I've been doing a lot of reading haha) I just started at the Mountains of Madness


----------



## technomancer

FINALLY finished The Malazan Book of the Fallen today... and it kicked ass 



Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Does anyone else love the works of H.P. Lovecraft ?



I'm a huge fan of Lovecraft and Mythos fiction. I'm currently waiting for the release of Charles Stross's next Laundry Files novel on Tuesday. They sort of a Mythos meets James Bond with comedic elements thrown in. Great stuff.


----------



## bloc

Diary of a Wimpy Kid: Rodrick Rules

I'm not even kidding, this series is absolute gold.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Finished the Sandman Slim stuff from Richard Kadrey. Currently waiting on Jim Butcher. AGAIN. Hurry up please and thank you.


----------



## Skyblue

Just finished The Sun Also Rises by Hemingway. Absolutely wonderful in my opinion. It was one of these books where I kinda needed to be in the right set of mind while reading it, but it was still great.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Read Skin Game again....dude never disappoints. Even though this is my 3rd time thru, I've read every book in this series at least 3 times. Still always good. 

Wish the next one would HTFU.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Just finished Changes by Jim Butcher (Dresden Files) --


----------



## ChristopherG

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Does anyone else love the works of H.P. Lovecraft ?



You should read some of the other Weird writers of the period. Clarke Ashton Smith, Bloch, etc. As well as the New Weird guys. China Meiville especially.

Currently I am re-reading the Erikson/Esslemont(sp?) Malazan books.


----------



## n4t

Tagged as a resource. Great thread. 

Here's what occupies my bookshelves / Kindle. I've already read every Stephen King book several times long ago, and did not like Dean Koontz. 

Clive Barker: Weaveworld, Imajica, etc

Simon R Green: I've read Nightside and Deathstalker cycles. Dark and funny. My kind of time-filler. 

Raymond Feist: Start with the Magician: books and just keep reading. 35+ Midkemia books in total. Great characters.

Isaac Asimov: Foundation series, Robot series, etc

Usula Leguin: Earthsea books, the Dispossessed, etc


----------



## Dusty Chalk

new Seanan McGuire


----------



## Bloodshredder

So much love for lovecraft, I think this will be up next!


----------



## Steinmetzify

n4t said:


> Tagged as a resource. Great thread.
> 
> Here's what occupies my bookshelves / Kindle. I've already read every Stephen King book several times long ago, and did not like Dean Koontz.
> 
> Clive Barker: Weaveworld, Imajica, etc
> 
> Simon R Green: I've read Nightside and Deathstalker cycles. Dark and funny. My kind of time-filler.
> 
> Raymond Feist: Start with the Magician: books and just keep reading. 35+ Midkemia books in total. Great characters.
> 
> Isaac Asimov: Foundation series, Robot series, etc
> 
> Usula Leguin: Earthsea books, the Dispossessed, etc



Love Green's Nightside stuff...you'd like the Dresden Files if you like NS, and also Green's other series, the Secret Histories stuff.


----------



## lelandbowman3

As part of a class (I'm a history major), I've been reading:
A People's History of the United States by Howard Zinn
Plain Folk in a Rich Man's War by David Williams
The Gangs of New York by Herbert Asbury
A People's History of the Civil War by David Williams
Five Points: The 19th-Century New York City Neighborhood That Invented Tap Dance, Stole Elections, and Became the World's Most Notorious Slum by Tyler Anbinder
The Uprooted by Oscar Handlin
I read these because I'm actually interested in my field and genuinely enjoy knowing my content in particular schools. I'm primarily a U.S. history student, but I have taken a good deal of classes in the medieval and renaissance field.
I fully recommend all of the books listed, if you're interested in the subject.


----------



## lelandbowman3

Brodessa said:


> Started reading Salem's Lot from King. Enjoying his style a lot. Rolls through exactly like a movie.
> The dialogue is very natural, and I've already felt some suspense and mystery.
> Really good stuff so far.



This is such a good book. It has an immense level of depth and more than just a horror novel.


----------



## lelandbowman3

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> At the moment I am reading ..
> 
> `Myths From Mesopotamia (Creation, The Flood, Gilgamesh, and others)`
> 
> A new transcription by Stephanie Dalley
> 
> Oxford World Classics
> 
> `The ancient civilization of Mesopotamia thrived between the rivers Tigris and Euphrates over 4,000 years ago. The myths collected here, originally written in cuneiform on clay tablets, include parallels with the biblical stories of the Creation and the Flood, and the famous _Epic of Gilgamesh_, the tale of a man of great strength, whose heroic quest for immortality is dashed through one moment of weakness.`
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> I really love reading about ancient cultures, and their history, folklore and literature. I love collecting books about history and mythology !!!.



If you enjoy this, I recommend The Early History of the Ancient Near East, 9000-2000 B.C. by Hans Nissen. It was one of my course books, and it's very comprehensive.


----------



## The Scenic View

I highly recommend Stephen Meyer's "Into the Wild"


----------



## Ralyks

I've been itching to go back and read Snow Crash again. Think I may start that tonight.


----------



## Furtive Glance

I have a few that I'm jumping between when I really should just focus on one:

_Professional Engineering & Geoscience - Practice and Ethic_zzz (sorry, fell asleep. Have to read this one and a Law book so I can write the Professional Practice Exam this fall!)
_The Almost Nearly Perfect People _- about Scandinavian countries and what aspects are overblown in North American media etc. etc. My sister lives in Norway, I visited last year, and the book's premise seemed interesting so I picked it up. Maybe halfway through right now.
_Band of Brothers - _Stephen E. Ambrose. The book the show is based on, naturally.
...and a PhotoShop/Photography book I picked up used today.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Mistborn series and Stormlight Archives series both by Brandon Sanderson.


----------



## cult

Just finished Metro 2034, started "The Man in the High Castle" by Philip K. Dick.
Great thus far, will probably finish it by the end of the week as I still have some National Geographic magazines at hand which I haven't even touched.


----------



## FEcorvus

rereading snow crash by Neal Stephenson since I haven't read it in about 3 years

edit: I posted before looking at the other posts and saw you Ralyks. good book, fun stuff


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

At the moment I`am reading ...

`Aristotle ` by WD Ross 

I found this book in an old second hand book shop , amongst some other really cool books (one was a book on Cleopatra, the other was `The Struggle For Greece` by Herodotus). 

It was written and published back in 1923, and it is about the life and works of the ancient Greek Philosopher Aristotle (who was once a student of Plato).

This is a really interesting book so far. 

lelandbowman3, I shall definatly add the book you mentioned to my shopping list, thanks for the heads up !!!.


----------



## shredfreak

Finally got my greedy paws on Clive Barkers The scarlet gospels so that'll be on the reading bench of the next few days.


----------



## Zalbu

Just finished reading Norwegian Wood by Haruki Murakami, years after buying it, next up is Män Som Hatar Kvinnor (The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo) by Stieg Larsson. Still have no idea why they changed the Swedish title from Men Who Hates Women to that.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Getting into "It" by Stephen King...I've read it before, but it's been awhile, and his books are always good for some entertainment.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Mere Christianity - C.S. Lewis.


----------



## Blytheryn

Just picked up Fighter Pilot, about Robin Olds... So good.


----------



## big_aug

Finishing up book three of A Song of Ice and Fire. I'm not a huge reader, but I'm hoping to have all of them done before the new season of Game of Thrones.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Just bought a ....ton of books. I read through the 2nd and 3rd _Blacksad_ graphic novels today (these are great) and started _A Random Walk Down Wall Street_.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Currently reading Red Dragon.


----------



## USMarine75

lelandbowman3 said:


> As part of a class (I'm a history major), I've been reading:
> books...



Some good recommendations! I particularly loved "A People's History" by Zinn.

A couple others I enjoyed:

Lies My Teacher Told Me - Jim Lowen
Looming Tower - Lawrence Wright (one of my fav authors! He also wrote a great book on Scientology that was turned into an HBO doc too)
Intelligence Matters by Senator Bob Graham
Power, Faith, and Fantasy: America in the Middle East, 1776 to the Present - by Oren

Similarly, have you watched Untold History by Oliver Stone (Netflix)? Features lots of unheralded American Heroes like Henry Wallace and Smedley Butler (for his post war career).


----------



## HoneyNut

FEcorvus said:


> rereading snow crash by Neal Stephenson since I haven't read it in about 3 years
> 
> edit: I posted before looking at the other posts and saw you Ralyks. good book, fun stuff



How did you like it?

I keep coming across Neal Stephenson when looking to delve into sci-fi novels. Anybody else have any thoughts on his books?

What about dark fantasy novels? What's a good book that takes you to a different place similar to where black metal takes you? I suppose alternative reality, post apocalyptic, dark/horror. 

Been reading for awhile, but really haven't read much darker/fantasy novels.

edit: while im not much of a gamer, I really enjoyed Undying and Metro 2033. I don't know if there are story books that mimic the atmosphere/mood in those games.


----------

